# Trump Borders on Treason



## Mertex (Jul 27, 2016)

The FBI should be investigating Trump for this latest display of anti-patriotism.  He encouraged Russia (on National TV) to hack into Hillary's e-mails and publish them.  The Republican candidate for the Presidency is actually asking an enemy country to hack into an American's e-mails.  This is considered Treason.    If this isn't proof that the buffoon is not qualified to lead the country I don't know what is. 

What will it take for Trump supporters to get the picture?  If he were to ask another country to drop a bomb on the US would the Trump supporters stand on the sidelines and cheer?  I believe they would.


Trump, meanwhile, speaking at a press conference in Florida, raised the stakes again, as *he urged Russia to hack into and release Clinton’s emails* from the personal server she used while she was secretary of state.

“Russia, if you’re listening, I hope you’re able to find the 30,000 emails that are missing,” he said.
Donald Trump to Russia: hack and publish Hillary Clinton's 'missing' emails


----------



## the_human_being (Jul 27, 2016)

Mertex said:


> The FBI should be investigating Trump for this latest display of anti-patriotism.  He encouraged Russia (on National TV) to hack into Hillary's e-mails and publish them.  The Republican candidate for the Presidency is actually asking an enemy country to hack into an American's e-mails.  This is considered Treason.    If this isn't proof that the buffoon is not qualified to lead the country I don't know what is.
> 
> What will it take for Trump supporters to get the picture?  If he were to ask another country to drop a bomb on the US would the Trump supporters stand on the sidelines and cheer?  I believe they would.
> 
> ...



Another idiot taking the bait. Russia can't hack Hillary's servers idiot. They are offline and in the possession of the FBI. Russia probably did hack them while Hillary was using them but they can't hack them now. They are unplugged and most probably locked away in an evidence room. Get a life. You can't hack into a server that is powered down and the hard drive is removed.


----------



## sizzler (Jul 27, 2016)

Mertex said:


> The FBI should be investigating Trump for this latest display of anti-patriotism.  He encouraged Russia (on National TV) to hack into Hillary's e-mails and publish them.  The Republican candidate for the Presidency is actually asking an enemy country to hack into an American's e-mails.  This is considered Treason.    If this isn't proof that the buffoon is not qualified to lead the country I don't know what is.
> 
> What will it take for Trump supporters to get the picture?  If he were to ask another country to drop a bomb on the US would the Trump supporters stand on the sidelines and cheer?  I believe they would.
> 
> ...



  Villains in one country are often heroes in another.  And at one time, the patriots were considered to be traitors.  I can give you an example of real treason.  One that Hillary would probably endorse.  Supporting Syrian rebels who probably couldn't hold a country together with super glue.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Jul 27, 2016)

If Trump is treasonous then what does that make hillary who exposed the Intel?
Democrats should not be allowed to vote.


----------



## Pop23 (Jul 27, 2016)

Mertex said:


> The FBI should be investigating Trump for this latest display of anti-patriotism.  He encouraged Russia (on National TV) to hack into Hillary's e-mails and publish them.  The Republican candidate for the Presidency is actually asking an enemy country to hack into an American's e-mails.  This is considered Treason.    If this isn't proof that the buffoon is not qualified to lead the country I don't know what is.
> 
> What will it take for Trump supporters to get the picture?  If he were to ask another country to drop a bomb on the US would the Trump supporters stand on the sidelines and cheer?  I believe they would.
> 
> ...



How does one encourage something already done?

Wow, that's lame


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 27, 2016)

Sorry but you can't shift what Hillary did to Trump.

Speaking out against hilly or obummy isn't treason.  They aren't the country.


----------



## RodISHI (Jul 27, 2016)

Clinton supporters want to make "hope" and "change" illegal and do it retroactively. 

This could be confusing Hillary testified to Congress she did not compromise any national security in her emails.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jul 27, 2016)

the_human_being said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > The FBI should be investigating Trump for this latest display of anti-patriotism.  He encouraged Russia (on National TV) to hack into Hillary's e-mails and publish them.  The Republican candidate for the Presidency is actually asking an enemy country to hack into an American's e-mails.  This is considered Treason.    If this isn't proof that the buffoon is not qualified to lead the country I don't know what is.
> ...


The fact is Bubba that he suggested - hell, asked- that they try and that is opprobrious! He is dangerous.! The guy who claimed that he is beholden to no one  is trying to use a foreign power that to get himself elected. Is it possible that you don't se a problem with that. And remember, he has already signaled to Russia that he is willing to sit back and allow them to roll over eastern Europe and re-establish the Soviet empire.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jul 27, 2016)

the_human_being said:


> Another idiot taking the bait. Russia can't hack Hillary's servers idiot. They are offline and in the possession of the FBI. Russia probably did hack them while Hillary was using them but they can't hack them now. They are unplugged and most probably locked away in an evidence room. Get a life. You can't hack into a server that is powered down and the hard drive is removed.



You are a certifiable moron. That is not the point. God, you guys are thick. When Paul Ryan and Trump's own VP candidate are running for cover you know it's bad.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jul 27, 2016)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Sorry but you can't shift what Hillary did to Trump.
> 
> Speaking out against hilly or obummy isn't treason.  They aren't the country.



Yeah, what a great American you are. Encouraging one of your traditional enemies to undermine your own country. Wow, just when you think Trump and his supporters couldn't be any more stupid...


----------



## the_human_being (Jul 27, 2016)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



The facts Bubba are that Hillary exposed classified information illegally in the first place. The facts are that she and Obama never ordered assets to attempt to reach our ambassador in Libya then lied about the cause of the attack to the American people. The facts are that Hillary was instrumental in ISIS taking over Libya. The facts are that Hillary is now under yet another investigation, this time by Obama's IRS. Hillary Clinton is dangerous and has already placed American classified information at risk and did absolutely nothing to aid those folks directly under her command.


----------



## the_human_being (Jul 27, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> > Another idiot taking the bait. Russia can't hack Hillary's servers idiot. They are offline and in the possession of the FBI. Russia probably did hack them while Hillary was using them but they can't hack them now. They are unplugged and most probably locked away in an evidence room. Get a life. You can't hack into a server that is powered down and the hard drive is removed.
> ...



Why isn't it the point? Where is the server right now that Trump wants Russia to hack?


----------



## Dr Grump (Jul 27, 2016)

the_human_being said:


> The facts Bubba are that Hillary exposed classified information illegally in the first place. The facts are that she and Obama never ordered assets to attempt to reach our ambassador in Libya then lied about the cause of the attack to the American people. The facts are that Hillary was instrumental in ISIS taking over Libya. The facts are that Hillary is now under yet another investigation, this time by Obama's IRS. Hillary Clinton is dangerous and has already placed American classified information at risk and did absolutely nothing to aid those folks directly under her command.




none of those points are facts. Just partisan hackery. You want facts? There were no WMDs in Iraq. Now there are thousands of dead and wounded US service people. Thanks Dumbya!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 27, 2016)

Mertex said:


> The FBI should be investigating Trump for this latest display of anti-patriotism.  He encouraged Russia (on National TV) to hack into Hillary's e-mails and publish them.  The Republican candidate for the Presidency is actually asking an enemy country to hack into an American's e-mails.  This is considered Treason.    If this isn't proof that the buffoon is not qualified to lead the country I don't know what is.
> 
> What will it take for Trump supporters to get the picture?  If he were to ask another country to drop a bomb on the US would the Trump supporters stand on the sidelines and cheer?  I believe they would.
> 
> ...



Playtex has an IQ of DD

Yet another Soros moron spewing the daily idiocy from the hate sites, just certain the your faux scandal will somehow save Crooked Hillary.


----------



## RodISHI (Jul 27, 2016)

the_human_being said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > the_human_being said:
> ...


But according to these guys it hasn't been proven that the emails were classified yet. They are having a tough time making up their minds.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 27, 2016)

the_human_being said:


> Another idiot taking the bait. Russia can't hack Hillary's servers idiot. They are offline and in the possession of the FBI. Russia probably did hack them while Hillary was using them but they can't hack them now. They are unplugged and most probably locked away in an evidence room. Get a life. You can't hack into a server that is powered down and the hard drive is removed.



With her IQ of double-D, that never occurred to Playtex!


----------



## Dr Grump (Jul 27, 2016)

the_human_being said:


> Why isn't it the point? Where is the server right now that Trump wants Russia to hack?



Yeah, but he's so thick, he doesn't realise that and he encouraged Russia to do so. What sort of person does that? A fucking moron. And you support that?  I reiterate, when Ryan and Pence are running for cover, you've fucked up.


----------



## yiostheoy (Jul 27, 2016)

Mertex said:


> The FBI should be investigating Trump for this latest display of anti-patriotism.  He encouraged Russia (on National TV) to hack into Hillary's e-mails and publish them.  The Republican candidate for the Presidency is actually asking an enemy country to hack into an American's e-mails.  This is considered Treason.    If this isn't proof that the buffoon is not qualified to lead the country I don't know what is.
> 
> What will it take for Trump supporters to get the picture?  If he were to ask another country to drop a bomb on the US would the Trump supporters stand on the sidelines and cheer?  I believe they would.
> 
> ...


There is another thread on this also, and I completely agree with you.

Question is will BHO or Lynch or Comey take Trump seriously or not ?!

I think most people by now see that Trump is a madman and as such completely ignore him now.


----------



## NLT (Jul 27, 2016)

Mertex said:


> The FBI should be investigating Trump for this latest display of anti-patriotism.  He encouraged Russia (on National TV) to hack into Hillary's e-mails and publish them.  The Republican candidate for the Presidency is actually asking an enemy country to hack into an American's e-mails.  This is considered Treason.    If this isn't proof that the buffoon is not qualified to lead the country I don't know what is.
> 
> What will it take for Trump supporters to get the picture?  If he were to ask another country to drop a bomb on the US would the Trump supporters stand on the sidelines and cheer?  I believe they would.
> 
> ...


----------



## Iceweasel (Jul 27, 2016)

And yet another lib troll thread by a paid groupie.

yawn


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 27, 2016)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> If Trump is treasonous then what does that make hillary who exposed the Intel?
> Democrats should not be allowed to vote.




Hillary wants to end the Bill of Rights for "gun control," what we really need is "retard control" to contain those like Playtex, with her IQ of DD.


----------



## idb (Jul 27, 2016)

If Trump borders on treason, they should build a wall around him...


----------



## yiostheoy (Jul 27, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> > Why isn't it the point? Where is the server right now that Trump wants Russia to hack?
> ...


Technically speaking, a fokking idiot is stupider than a fokking moron.

So you misspoke.  Trump is a fokking idiot.


----------



## theHawk (Jul 27, 2016)

Mertex said:


> The FBI should be investigating Trump for this latest display of anti-patriotism.  He encouraged Russia (on National TV) to hack into Hillary's e-mails and publish them.  The Republican candidate for the Presidency is actually asking an enemy country to hack into an American's e-mails.  This is considered Treason.    If this isn't proof that the buffoon is not qualified to lead the country I don't know what is.
> 
> What will it take for Trump supporters to get the picture?  If he were to ask another country to drop a bomb on the US would the Trump supporters stand on the sidelines and cheer?  I believe they would.
> 
> ...



Did you even watch the press conference?  He clearly said he has no idea who did the hacking, no one knows.  It's pure speculation that Russia even has them.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 27, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> none of those points are facts. Just partisan hackery. You want facts? There were no WMDs in Iraq. Now there are thousands of dead and wounded US service people. Thanks Dumbya!



You may be a hack, but holy fuck are you stupid.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jul 27, 2016)

RodISHI said:


> But according to these guys it hasn't been proven that the emails were classified yet. They are having a tough time making up their minds.



No they have a tough time believing somebody who could have his hands on the nuke codes would encourage a traditional enemy to undermine their country. Apparently the Trump lovers on this board don't have a problem.

And just how much of a egomaniac is Trump? It's there for all to see what he did, and now his spokespeople are denying he said it. That is how much contempt he has for Americans. "Oh, I didn't say that!!" Really? REALLY? And you guys suck it up like the minions you are.


----------



## yiostheoy (Jul 27, 2016)

RodISHI said:


> Clinton supporters want to make "hope" and "change" illegal and do it retroactively.
> 
> This could be confusing Hillary testified to Congress she did not compromise any national security in her emails.


spam bot.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jul 27, 2016)

theHawk said:


> Did you even watch the press conference?  He clearly said he has no idea who did the hacking, no one knows.  It's pure speculation that Russia even has them.



Not the point...he didn't know that. Yet he still enourages them to release them if they have them....You do get the, right?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 27, 2016)

yiostheoy said:


> Technically speaking, a fokking idiot is stupider than a fokking moron.
> 
> So you misspoke.  Trump is a fokking idiot.



Where you're just a fucking retard?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 27, 2016)

Mertex said:


> ....



Why wasn't it treason when it came out that Obama was hacking every day Americans' e-mails?


----------



## yiostheoy (Jul 27, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> > Another idiot taking the bait. Russia can't hack Hillary's servers idiot. They are offline and in the possession of the FBI. Russia probably did hack them while Hillary was using them but they can't hack them now. They are unplugged and most probably locked away in an evidence room. Get a life. You can't hack into a server that is powered down and the hard drive is removed.
> ...


spam bot.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jul 27, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > none of those points are facts. Just partisan hackery. You want facts? There were no WMDs in Iraq. Now there are thousands of dead and wounded US service people. Thanks Dumbya!
> ...



You think it stupid that thousands of servicemen and women are dead and wounded? Interesting...


----------



## Desperado (Jul 27, 2016)

What are you so worried about, according to Hiliary the emails only contain personal information and she swears that there are no national secrets.  Could be interesting if the Russians do find the lost emails


----------



## yiostheoy (Jul 27, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > Technically speaking, a fokking idiot is stupider than a fokking moron.
> ...


spam bot, which of your many sock puppets did I insult?  pray tell ... .


----------



## wasrose (Jul 27, 2016)

Mertex said:


> The FBI should be investigating Trump for this latest display of anti-patriotism.  He encouraged Russia (on National TV) to hack into Hillary's e-mails and publish them.  The Republican candidate for the Presidency is actually asking an enemy country to hack into an American's e-mails.  This is considered Treason.    If this isn't proof that the buffoon is not qualified to lead the country I don't know what is.
> 
> What will it take for Trump supporters to get the picture?  If he were to ask another country to drop a bomb on the US would the Trump supporters stand on the sidelines and cheer?  I believe they would.
> 
> ...



that's not treason-----that is trump's tongue in his cheek


----------



## yiostheoy (Jul 27, 2016)

Desperado said:


> What are you so worried about, according to Hiliary the emails only contain personal information and she swears that there are no national secrets.  Could be interesting if the Russians do find the lost emails


Comey already beat this to death.

I am surprised that the spam bots here did not get the message.

As such their spam is not worth dignifying with a response.

So why do you?


----------



## theHawk (Jul 27, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Did you even watch the press conference?  He clearly said he has no idea who did the hacking, no one knows.  It's pure speculation that Russia even has them.
> ...



Yes, if they have the emails they obviously already know the contents.  It's going to hurt if we know them now?


----------



## RodISHI (Jul 27, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > But according to these guys it hasn't been proven that the emails were classified yet. They are having a tough time making up their minds.
> ...


Sorry I don't buy the bullshit your pushing.


----------



## yiostheoy (Jul 27, 2016)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > ....
> ...


spam bot.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 27, 2016)

Mertex said:


> He encouraged Russia (on National TV) to hack into Hillary's e-mails and publish them.



Actually, he didn't say to hack anything. He encouraged the Russians to find the tyrannical DNC e-mails and give them to our press. I guess presenting the truth in an OP is of little consequence though.


----------



## yiostheoy (Jul 27, 2016)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> If Trump is treasonous then what does that make hillary who exposed the Intel?
> Democrats should not be allowed to vote.


spam bot.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 27, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> Yeah, but he's so thick, he doesn't realise that and he encouraged Russia to do so.



To do WHAT? 

You fucktards get so excited when the hate sites tell you that you can "get" the object they've trained you to hate...

Listen up stupid, Hillary no longer has an illegal email server which she illegally stores top secret documents on with no security at all.

You grasp that sparky?  There is nothing to hack. 

You fucking retards are a crack up - so incredibly stupid.



> What sort of person does that? A fucking moron. And you support that?  I reiterate, when Ryan and Pence are running for cover, you've fucked up.



Oh, this is big, Trump is done.... 

Even as the faux scandals you fucktards cook up, this is laughably stupid.

BUT do keep reminding America that Hillary kept top secret documents on an unsecured, illegal server and was deemed "above the law" and "too big to prosecute" by the FBI.

We are a nation of laws that don't apply to Hillary!


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Jul 27, 2016)

Mertex said:


> The FBI should be investigating Trump for this latest display of anti-patriotism.  He encouraged Russia (on National TV) to hack into Hillary's e-mails and publish them.  The Republican candidate for the Presidency is actually asking an enemy country to hack into an American's e-mails.  This is considered Treason.    If this isn't proof that the buffoon is not qualified to lead the country I don't know what is.
> 
> What will it take for Trump supporters to get the picture?  If he were to ask another country to drop a bomb on the US would the Trump supporters stand on the sidelines and cheer?  I believe they would.
> 
> ...


LOL Trump was joking.  Besides he said they should release the 30000  if  they have them.  Nothing treasonous about that.  The FBI would like to have them.  As for espionage, are you suggesting Hillary still has her server online?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 27, 2016)

yiostheoy said:


> [
> There is another thread on this also, and I completely agree with you.
> 
> Question is will BHO or Lynch or Comey take Trump seriously or not ?!
> ...



There are about 40 threads.

Soros put out the orders on the hate sites, and all you shit brained little fucks started posting your scripts.

Funny shit, this one. You hate drones are some STUPID fuckers, you fail to even contemplate what this all means.

But hey, your owner told you to slander, and slander you will. It's not like you've ever had a thought.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 27, 2016)

yiostheoy said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > the_human_being said:
> ...



Fucktard.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 27, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> You think it stupid that thousands of servicemen and women are dead and wounded? Interesting...








Fling that feces, baboon boi...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 27, 2016)

yiostheoy said:


> spam bot, which of your many sock puppets did I insult?  pray tell ... .



The only thing you insult is intelligence.

Another Soros hate drone, spewing idiocy on behalf of your master!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 27, 2016)

wasrose said:


> that's not treason-----that is trump's tongue in his cheek



More like Playtex's head up her ass.


----------



## wasrose (Jul 27, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> wasrose said:
> 
> 
> > that's not treason-----that is trump's tongue in his cheek
> ...



your comments should be CENSORED


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 27, 2016)

AvgGuyIA said:


> LOL Trump was joking.  Besides he said they should release the 30000  if  they have them.  Nothing treasonous about that.  The FBI would like to have them.  As for espionage, are you suggesting Hillary still has her server online?



You need to understand something about Playtex; this one is dumb, I mean REALLY DUMB.

When her port career dries up (pun intended) she is going to be in deep trouble.


----------



## guno (Jul 27, 2016)

Mertex said:


> The FBI should be investigating Trump for this latest display of anti-patriotism.  He encouraged Russia (on National TV) to hack into Hillary's e-mails and publish them.  The Republican candidate for the Presidency is actually asking an enemy country to hack into an American's e-mails.  This is considered Treason.    If this isn't proof that the buffoon is not qualified to lead the country I don't know what is.
> 
> What will it take for Trump supporters to get the picture?  If he were to ask another country to drop a bomb on the US would the Trump supporters stand on the sidelines and cheer?  I believe they would.
> 
> ...


he could be gone after as an enemy combatant, with no trial


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 27, 2016)

wasrose said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > wasrose said:
> ...



You grasp that Playtex is the OP, right?


----------



## HUGGY (Jul 27, 2016)

Mertex said:


> The FBI should be investigating Trump for this latest display of anti-patriotism.  He encouraged Russia (on National TV) to hack into Hillary's e-mails and publish them.  The Republican candidate for the Presidency is actually asking an enemy country to hack into an American's e-mails.  This is considered Treason.    If this isn't proof that the buffoon is not qualified to lead the country I don't know what is.
> 
> What will it take for Trump supporters to get the picture?  If he were to ask another country to drop a bomb on the US would the Trump supporters stand on the sidelines and cheer?  I believe they would.
> 
> ...



You answered your own question.  Yes the rabid hyenas would cheer furiously.  

The REAL question is what would trigger an investigation by the justice department and the FBI.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 27, 2016)

You know, if Russia DID have any of Hillary's e-mails, they would have released them to the world already.  Why?  Putin would love to see Trump as leader of the Western world because he could manipulate him.

Besides.............one of Trump's Russian friends is a rich man who he licensed the Miss Universe pageant to so they could hold it in Russia, as well as tried to get a Trump tower built over there with him, who just happens to be one of Putin's most trusted advisors, who also was awarded Russia's highest honor by Putin. 

If they're out there and someone has them, they're gonna surface.  Why?  Because the publicity that individual would receive would make them world famous almost instantly because they would have a direct effect on our elections. 

If there's anything out there, it's gonna come out in the next week.  The fame for releasing that is too big to ignore.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 27, 2016)

guno said:


> he could be gone after as an enemy combatant, with no trial





Ah batshit, just when I was thinking that no one could be more stupid than Playtex.

Guano, you are proof positive that hatred destroys brain cells.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 27, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > But according to these guys it hasn't been proven that the emails were classified yet. They are having a tough time making up their minds.
> ...



  What about the reset button?


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 27, 2016)

Mertex said:


> The FBI should be investigating Trump for this latest display of anti-patriotism.  He encouraged Russia (on National TV) to hack into Hillary's e-mails and publish them.  The Republican candidate for the Presidency is actually asking an enemy country to hack into an American's e-mails.  This is considered Treason.    If this isn't proof that the buffoon is not qualified to lead the country I don't know what is.
> 
> What will it take for Trump supporters to get the picture?  If he were to ask another country to drop a bomb on the US would the Trump supporters stand on the sidelines and cheer?  I believe they would.
> 
> ...


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 27, 2016)

Russia is our enemy you say? And Hillary was doing uranium deals with them? Maybe it is she who should be tried for treason.


----------



## tigerred59 (Jul 27, 2016)

Mertex said:


> The FBI should be investigating Trump for this latest display of anti-patriotism.  He encouraged Russia (on National TV) to hack into Hillary's e-mails and publish them.  The Republican candidate for the Presidency is actually asking an enemy country to hack into an American's e-mails.  This is considered Treason.    If this isn't proof that the buffoon is not qualified to lead the country I don't know what is.
> 
> What will it take for Trump supporters to get the picture?  If he were to ask another country to drop a bomb on the US would the Trump supporters stand on the sidelines and cheer?  I believe they would.
> 
> ...


*Borders on Treason? What about Traitor period!! What this man has done and continues to do is grounds for being shot off the map by a US military firing squad and then hung by the balls to dry.*


----------



## tigerred59 (Jul 27, 2016)

WillowTree said:


> Russia is our enemy you say? And Hillary was doing uranium deals with them? Maybe it is she who should be tried for treason.


*How about all 3 being shot for treason, who's the 3rd one...You!!!*


----------



## the_human_being (Jul 27, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> > The facts Bubba are that Hillary exposed classified information illegally in the first place. The facts are that she and Obama never ordered assets to attempt to reach our ambassador in Libya then lied about the cause of the attack to the American people. The facts are that Hillary was instrumental in ISIS taking over Libya. The facts are that Hillary is now under yet another investigation, this time by Obama's IRS. Hillary Clinton is dangerous and has already placed American classified information at risk and did absolutely nothing to aid those folks directly under her command.
> ...



Take it up with the FBI director. He made the call.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 27, 2016)

the_human_being said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > The FBI should be investigating Trump for this latest display of anti-patriotism.  He encouraged Russia (on National TV) to hack into Hillary's e-mails and publish them.  The Republican candidate for the Presidency is actually asking an enemy country to hack into an American's e-mails.  This is considered Treason.    If this isn't proof that the buffoon is not qualified to lead the country I don't know what is.
> ...



It appears that you turn out to be the idiot, here, moron.

Oh, thy genius one......we know that her infamous servers have been emptied out....that still doesn't give Trump permission to make such a treasonous statement.  He is encouraging cyber espionage. If Hillary were to suggest anything like that, I'm sure conservatives would be busting at the seams to get another FBI investigation going on her.

Nobody said that Russia or anybody would be able to hack into her previous server,  but Trump did encourage Russia to hack into her e-mails.....she has a new e-mail account and the fact that they confiscated her servers and the e-mails that were on it doesn't mean they took her ability to communicate through e-mail, genius.
In the future, please research your beliefs before you post them so that you don't appear so uninformed.


*But as the Republican National Committee pointed out in a widely circulated memo, that email address is different than the now-infamous HDR22@clintonemail.com that Clinton was known to have used during her time at the State Department — which stretched from Jan. 21, 2009, to Feb. 1, 2013.*
The Mystery Of Hillary’s Second Email Account


----------



## the_human_being (Jul 27, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> > Why isn't it the point? Where is the server right now that Trump wants Russia to hack?
> ...



Well, appafrently you're pretty thick yourself claiming Russia can hack a server that is powered down and in FBI custody.


----------



## the_human_being (Jul 27, 2016)

Mertex said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Again idiot, he was plainly speaking of the 30,000 emails supposedly lost PREVIOUSLY by Hillary. No Brownie points for the stupid.


----------



## B. Kidd (Jul 27, 2016)

Mertex said:


> The FBI should be investigating Trump for this latest display of anti-patriotism.  He encouraged Russia (on National TV) to hack into Hillary's e-mails and publish them.  The Republican candidate for the Presidency is actually asking an enemy country to hack into an American's e-mails.  This is considered Treason.    If this isn't proof that the buffoon is not qualified to lead the country I don't know what is.
> 
> What will it take for Trump supporters to get the picture?  If he were to ask another country to drop a bomb on the US would the Trump supporters stand on the sidelines and cheer?  I believe they would.
> 
> ...



24 year old Memo: Soviet Union is no more.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 27, 2016)

Hillary gave Russia all those emails.  Is that not treason?


----------



## HUGGY (Jul 27, 2016)

the_human_being said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > the_human_being said:
> ...



You never heard of Distant Viewing?  We stole THAT from the Ruskies!


----------



## Mertex (Jul 27, 2016)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Hillary gave Russia all those emails.  Is that not treason?



No, idiot....Hillary didn't give Russia any e-mails.  The e-mails that the Russians hacked were the DNC e-mails....not Hillary's e-mails.

Boy, you all are really stupid.


----------



## B. Kidd (Jul 27, 2016)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Hillary gave Russia all those emails.  Is that not treason?



And that is *the point!!! *A pure genius move by Trump, today.

Well done..............


----------



## Mertex (Jul 27, 2016)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> If Trump is treasonous then what does that make hillary who exposed the Intel?
> Democrats should not be allowed to vote.



Another idiot confusing the DNC e-mails to Hillary's e-mails.  Boy, you all need to catch up....stupid people like those exhibiting their stupidity here should not be allowed to vote.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 27, 2016)

B. Kidd said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Hillary gave Russia all those emails.  Is that not treason?
> ...



Except those weren't Hillary's e-mails, idiot.  Russia hacked the DNC e-mails, not Hillary's.  Did all you conservatives graduate from Trump University?  It appears you did.........bwahahahaha....what a bunch of morons.


----------



## B. Kidd (Jul 27, 2016)

Mertex said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > If Trump is treasonous then what does that make hillary who exposed the Intel?
> ...



^^^^^^

A very, very old cat lady.......so old that she's still stuck inna cold war.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 27, 2016)

Pop23 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > The FBI should be investigating Trump for this latest display of anti-patriotism.  He encouraged Russia (on National TV) to hack into Hillary's e-mails and publish them.  The Republican candidate for the Presidency is actually asking an enemy country to hack into an American's e-mails.  This is considered Treason.    If this isn't proof that the buffoon is not qualified to lead the country I don't know what is.
> ...



No, idiot.  Russia didn't hack into Hillary's e-mails.  Geez, I'm really getting tired of trying to educate so many uninformed people.


----------



## Synthaholic (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## Mertex (Jul 27, 2016)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...




They're so ignorant.....Trump could ask Russia to drop a bomb on the United States and the so-called patriot Trump supporters would cheer him on.


----------



## B. Kidd (Jul 27, 2016)

Synthaholic said:


>




Do something useful and help Mertex tend to her cats; cause you both are geo-political dinosaurs.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 27, 2016)

the_human_being said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > the_human_being said:
> ...



Blah, blah, blah.....Hillary didn't expose any information to anyone.  Her e-mails weren't hacked.  The fact is that the Benghazi bullshit has been put to the test 13 times and not once have they found any culpability on the part of Hillary or the President.  The fact that more embassies got attacked under Bush and Reagan and you hypocrites didn't complain just shows what hypocrites you are. 

Stump is facing fraud charges that have already been filed.  He defrauded people on real-estate that he made a feeble settlement on, he has fleeced workers and young children.  The fact that you all give him a pass makes this latest thing not a surprise at all.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 27, 2016)

B. Kidd said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Did you ever figure out that Hillary's e-mails didn't get hacked by Russia.......bwahahaha.....next time check before you open your mouth and insert your foot in it.


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 27, 2016)

Mertex said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...




We have a little liberal meltdown in progress.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 27, 2016)

B. Kidd said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...



And you deduced that from where?   You still thinking Russia hacked Hillary's e-mails?  What a dunce.


----------



## the_human_being (Jul 27, 2016)

Mertex said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



You do realize that your candidate for President is now under investigation by Obama's own IRS for using her position as Secretary of State to shakedown donors to the Clinton Foundation for cash and political favors?


----------



## Mertex (Jul 27, 2016)

WillowTree said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



No, getting tired of educating your poor uneducated Trump supporters gets tiresome.....it's hilarious....no cause for a meltdown....I already knew you all were uneducated and dumb.


----------



## B. Kidd (Jul 27, 2016)

Mertex said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



A minority were greedy and stupid enough to sign up; mostly greedy and than proportianately stupid. The vast majority didn't complain, so *TRUMP U!*.............


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jul 27, 2016)

Another OP that's getting nervous about those e-mails !! I love it !!!


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 27, 2016)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Another OP that's getting nervous about those e-mails !! I love it !!!


Did you hear Krauthammer today?


----------



## B. Kidd (Jul 27, 2016)

Another dump is a'comin'....................


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jul 27, 2016)

WillowTree said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Another OP that's getting nervous about those e-mails !! I love it !!!
> ...



No, what did he say ?


----------



## Mertex (Jul 27, 2016)

B. Kidd said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > the_human_being said:
> ...



So, that gives Trump permission to scam people and you think that is okay?  Well, that says a lot about you........


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 27, 2016)

Other media outlets like CNN and The Guardian as dishonest as OP. They use the word hack (in titles) too even though Trump didn't.


----------



## B. Kidd (Jul 27, 2016)

Mertex said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



I have tons of sympathy for the miniscule amount of dumbed-down greedy and stupid Trump U losers. While most who enrolled, got what they bargained for, and didn't sue.


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 27, 2016)

DigitalDrifter said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...





Krauthammer: Trump's Email 'Trap' Catches Hillary in 'Complete Contradiction'




He explained that the Clinton campaign statement said it would be a "national security issue," which contradicts Clinton's repeated asserted that the missing 33,000 emails were all of a personal nature, not work-related.

"If that's what's really in the 33,000 emails, then there's no national security to be involved at all," Krauthammer said. "So the Clinton campaign ends up admitting that perhaps there really is work-related - if not classified - stuff on the emails which she deleted."

Krauthammer said that could be grounds for a charge of obstruction, declaring that the Clinton campaign has been caught in a "complete contradiction."

Watch more above.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 27, 2016)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Other media outlets like CNN and The Guardian as dishonest as OP. They use the word hack (in titles) too even though Trump didn't.



Semantics.....conservatives always try and use semantics to cover up their bullshit.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jul 27, 2016)

Pssssssssssssssssssssssst, hey OP: 

*The Democrats’ well-deserved WikiLeaks blowback*



> Over at the CIA and the National Security Agency headquarters, they must be really enjoying watching Democrats in Philadelphia squirm over WikiLeaks’s exposure of tens of thousands of internal Democratic Party emails. There’s a word for what is happening in the intelligence community:
> 
> Blowback.
> 
> ...



The Democrats’ well-deserved WikiLeaks blowback


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jul 27, 2016)

WillowTree said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jul 27, 2016)

Mertex said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Other media outlets like CNN and The Guardian as dishonest as OP. They use the word hack (in titles) too even though Trump didn't.
> ...




Somebody's gettin' nervous !


----------



## kiwiman127 (Jul 27, 2016)

TRUMP
Lock him up! Lock him up! Lock him up!


----------



## blackhawk (Jul 27, 2016)

So if what Trump said is treason what the hell is putting classified information on your own private server in your home that you did not have premission to set up?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 27, 2016)

Mertex said:


> The FBI should be investigating Trump for this latest display of anti-patriotism.  He encouraged Russia (on National TV) to hack into Hillary's e-mails and publish them.  The Republican candidate for the Presidency is actually asking an enemy country to hack into an American's e-mails.  This is considered Treason.    If this isn't proof that the buffoon is not qualified to lead the country I don't know what is.
> 
> What will it take for Trump supporters to get the picture?  If he were to ask another country to drop a bomb on the US would the Trump supporters stand on the sidelines and cheer?  I believe they would.
> 
> ...


Suddenly national security is a concern for Democrats, hilarious.

Obama tried to throw the election in Israel, dufus.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 27, 2016)

WillowTree said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...




Bwahahaha....so that is how Trump is going to spin it.  He set a trap....that is so funny.  It doesn't matter whether there were work-related e-mails or not...the fact that a Presidential candidate would tell an enemy to hack any American's e-mails is treason.  

I don't think that's going to get him out of the fact that he stuck his tiny foot into his mouth.


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 27, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > The FBI should be investigating Trump for this latest display of anti-patriotism.  He encouraged Russia (on National TV) to hack into Hillary's e-mails and publish them.  The Republican candidate for the Presidency is actually asking an enemy country to hack into an American's e-mails.  This is considered Treason.    If this isn't proof that the buffoon is not qualified to lead the country I don't know what is.
> ...




And, all of a sudden they've decided America is great!


----------



## Mertex (Jul 27, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > The FBI should be investigating Trump for this latest display of anti-patriotism.  He encouraged Russia (on National TV) to hack into Hillary's e-mails and publish them.  The Republican candidate for the Presidency is actually asking an enemy country to hack into an American's e-mails.  This is considered Treason.    If this isn't proof that the buffoon is not qualified to lead the country I don't know what is.
> ...



Suddenly the patriots don't give a damn about someone colluding with the enemy?  Hilarious, moron.

And for all you morons who don't think that Russia is our enemy.....your own Presidential candidate of 2012 said so....so call him a moron....that's what you do, eat your own.

Russia now U.S.’s greatest enemy, Americans say


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 27, 2016)

Mertex said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...




Trump did not spin anything. That's Krauthammer's view of events!


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 27, 2016)

Mertex said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...




Romney told you moron's that Russia was dangerous but you would not listen to him, nay, you voted for obummer who was busy telling the Russians to wait until after his election he would have more flexibility. And if Russia is our enemy why was the hildebeast cutting deals with the Russians for uranium?


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 27, 2016)

As it turns out Russia is less of a danger to us than obama or hilly.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jul 27, 2016)

The OP and Lahota should go out together and console each other waiting for the other shoe to drop ! 

‘WORSE THAN WATERGATE’: DNC Hack ‘A Breathtaking Transgression Of Privacy’


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 27, 2016)

Mertex said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Other media outlets like CNN and The Guardian as dishonest as OP. They use the word hack (in titles) too even though Trump didn't.
> ...



It's not semantics though. Dissemination and hacking are two entirely different things.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 27, 2016)

WillowTree said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...




Conservatives are the ones that are treating Putin as their BFF.  As for the Hillary/Russia/Uranium bullshit....just another conservative made up scandal that ends up in the "pants on fire" bullshit pile.

Now, go peddle your bullshit to another conservative lackey.....I'm on to your bullshit scandals.

_What's the allegation against Hillary Clinton?_ The reason this is a story is the potential that there was some _quid pro quo_ involved: that in exchange for donations to the Clinton Foundation and/or the speech Bill Clinton gave in Russia, Hillary Clinton used her position as Secretary of State to make approval of this sale happen. It need not be explicit, but at the very least there has to be a connection between donations and official action that Clinton took.

*What's the evidence for that allegation? There isn't any, at least not yet.* The only evidence is timing: people who would benefit from the sale made donations to the foundation at around the same time the matter was before the government.

_What's the evidence in Clinton's favor?_ Even if Clinton had wanted to make sure the sale was approved, it wouldn't have been possible for her to do it on her own. CFIUS is made up of not only the Secretary of State, but also the secretaries of Treasury, Justice, Homeland Security, Commerce, Defense, and Energy, as well as the heads of the Office of the U.S. Trade Representative and the Office of Science and Technology Policy.
The truth about the Hillary Clinton-Russia-Uranium 'scandal'


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jul 27, 2016)

Mertex is having a meltdown !


----------



## Lilah (Jul 27, 2016)

Mertex said:


> The FBI should be investigating Trump for this latest display of anti-patriotism.  He encouraged Russia (on National TV) to hack into Hillary's e-mails and publish them.  The Republican candidate for the Presidency is actually asking an enemy country to hack into an American's e-mails.  This is considered Treason.    If this isn't proof that the buffoon is not qualified to lead the country I don't know what is.
> 
> What will it take for Trump supporters to get the picture?  If he were to ask another country to drop a bomb on the US would the Trump supporters stand on the sidelines and cheer?  I believe they would.
> 
> ...



Learn the facts and stop propagating lies.
Trump said he hoped  Russia could find Hillary's missing emails.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## bodecea (Jul 27, 2016)

Desperado said:


> What are you so worried about, according to Hiliary the emails only contain personal information and she swears that there are no national secrets.  Could be interesting if the Russians do find the lost emails


Well...since Drumpf has asked them to do so......


----------



## bodecea (Jul 27, 2016)

wasrose said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > The FBI should be investigating Trump for this latest display of anti-patriotism.  He encouraged Russia (on National TV) to hack into Hillary's e-mails and publish them.  The Republican candidate for the Presidency is actually asking an enemy country to hack into an American's e-mails.  This is considered Treason.    If this isn't proof that the buffoon is not qualified to lead the country I don't know what is.
> ...


I guess Pence and Ryan didn't get the joke....they're busy walking back Drumpf's comments today.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Jul 27, 2016)

Hey Mertex, let's go out sometime. I'd like to see some of that pink hair laying across my chest.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Jul 27, 2016)

Mertex said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > If Trump is treasonous then what does that make hillary who exposed the Intel?
> ...


You're trying to backtrack and you're tripping over your own feet.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 27, 2016)

AvgGuyIA said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > The FBI should be investigating Trump for this latest display of anti-patriotism.  He encouraged Russia (on National TV) to hack into Hillary's e-mails and publish them.  The Republican candidate for the Presidency is actually asking an enemy country to hack into an American's e-mails.  This is considered Treason.    If this isn't proof that the buffoon is not qualified to lead the country I don't know what is.
> ...


Odd how both Pence and Ryan aren't laughing.......they're busy walking his comments back.


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 27, 2016)

Mertex said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


So the bs answer from a lefty moron is as always. It never happened. Okay libtard run with that.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Jul 27, 2016)

Mertex said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


And Bush is a "war criminal"?  You do realize, don't you, that when you resort to batshit crazy hyperbole, people just turn you off in their minds?  SOMEONE GIVE THIS GIRL A MICROPHONE AND PUT HER ON CNN!


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 27, 2016)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Mertex is having a meltdown !




She pretty much just put her head up her ass and ran away!


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Jul 27, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


They may have already.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 27, 2016)

It is not anti patriotism to speak out against hilly or obama.  They are pond scum.  In obama's case, toxic pond scum.  It can't possibly be wrong to say that or to wish that Putin would march down Pennsylvania avenue for a little regime change.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 27, 2016)

B. Kidd said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Hillary gave Russia all those emails.  Is that not treason?
> ...


Someone tell Pence and Ryan........


----------



## bodecea (Jul 27, 2016)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


"May"...well, that's hard cold fact....isn't it?


----------



## bodecea (Jul 27, 2016)

Tipsycatlover said:


> It is not anti patriotism to speak out against hilly or obama.  They are pond scum.  In obama's case, toxic pond scum.  It can't possibly be wrong to say that or to wish that Putin would march down Pennsylvania avenue for a little regime change.


^ Loves Putin and the old Soviet Union with a passion...


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## bodecea (Jul 27, 2016)

the_human_being said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > the_human_being said:
> ...


(March) Any day now....(Apr) Any day now...(May) Any day now...(Jun) Any day now...(Jul) Any day now....(Aug)


----------



## bodecea (Jul 27, 2016)

kiwiman127 said:


> TRUMP
> Lock him up! Lock him up! Lock him up!


Not without an Indictment, Trial, and Conviction.  We are not RWrs.


----------



## Neotrotsky (Jul 27, 2016)

*Trump Borders on Treason*

Indeed


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 27, 2016)

Mertex said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


If only you Democrats had listened to Mitt.

5 Times Liberals Mocked Mitt Romney For Warning About Russia | Veooz


----------



## bodecea (Jul 27, 2016)

WillowTree said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


You've got one of those "Make America Great Again" hats, don't you?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jul 27, 2016)

bodecea said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > It is not anti patriotism to speak out against hilly or obama.  They are pond scum.  In obama's case, toxic pond scum.  It can't possibly be wrong to say that or to wish that Putin would march down Pennsylvania avenue for a little regime change.
> ...


5 times Democrats mocked Mitt for saying Russia was a threat....... Payback is a bitch.


----------



## Pop23 (Jul 27, 2016)

Mertex said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Then you're just trolling, thought so


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 27, 2016)

bodecea said:


> kiwiman127 said:
> 
> 
> > TRUMP
> ...


Don't you mean red bernie democrats?


----------



## Ame®icano (Jul 27, 2016)

Mertex said:


> The FBI should be investigating Trump for this latest display of anti-patriotism.  He encouraged Russia (on National TV) to hack into Hillary's e-mails and publish them.  The Republican candidate for the Presidency is actually asking an enemy country to hack into an American's e-mails.  This is considered Treason.    If this isn't proof that the buffoon is not qualified to lead the country I don't know what is.
> 
> What will it take for Trump supporters to get the picture?  If he were to ask another country to drop a bomb on the US would the Trump supporters stand on the sidelines and cheer?  I believe they would.
> 
> ...



OP totally delivered...


----------



## Ame®icano (Jul 27, 2016)

Mertex said:


> Nobody said that Russia or anybody would be able to hack into her previous server,  but Trump did encourage Russia to hack into her e-mails.....she has a new e-mail account and the fact that they confiscated her servers and the e-mails that were on it doesn't mean they took her ability to communicate through e-mail, genius.
> In the future, please research your beliefs before you post them so that you don't appear so uninformed.



Are you suggesting that she keeps her 30,000 emails on the new email account?

OP delivered again...


----------



## Brynmr (Jul 27, 2016)

Mertex said:


> What will it take for Trump supporters to get the picture?



You're a phony like PETA and BLM. Obama gives aid and comfort to our enemies. Where were you.


----------



## Ame®icano (Jul 27, 2016)

Mertex said:


> Suddenly the patriots don't give a damn about someone colluding with the enemy?  Hilarious, moron.
> 
> And for all you morons who don't think that Russia is our enemy.....your own Presidential candidate of 2012 said so....so call him a moron....that's what you do, eat your own.
> 
> Russia now U.S.’s greatest enemy, Americans say



I thought Slick Willie signed something called...

"Treaty between the Government of the United States of America and the Russian Federation on Mutual Legal Assistance in Criminal Matters", signed at Moscow on June 17, 1999 and sent to Senate in 2000.

*Treaty with Russia on Mutual Legal Assistance in Criminal Matters
*





OP, you're on fire today...


----------



## Ame®icano (Jul 27, 2016)

Mertex said:


> Conservatives are the ones that are treating Putin as their BFF.  As for the Hillary/Russia/Uranium bullshit....just another conservative made up scandal that ends up in the "pants on fire" bullshit pile.



$2.35 million undisclosed donations to Clinton Foundation speaks for itself. Another $780 thousand came from Salida Capital, owned by the same Russian

And, since Russians are enemies, why Bill was giving speeches in Moscow at the "discounted" price of $500k an hour?

You're pretty loud for someone who knows nothing. 

Get your facts straight, OP.  One fail after another.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 27, 2016)

Mertex said:


> What will it take for Trump supporters to get the picture? If he were to ask another country to drop a bomb on the US would the Trump supporters stand on the sidelines and cheer? I believe they would.



Mertex 

Do you really believe that? No. I don't think you do. You wrote this thread based from your emotions, out of passion, not of reason. You accuse his supporters of "not getting the picture" yet you liberals watch as your own party conspires against its own electorate, all while Bernie Sanders sells out his supporters to endorse the epitome of corruption, Hillary Clinton. Despite everything that has been said, any mistake Trump makes will always be a greater sin than anything Clinton ever did. There are his comments, and Hillary's _actions_. 

You make all the effort in the world to ignore Hillary's behavior. And you're lamenting that Trump's supporters don't get the picture. Right. We got enough pictures from Hillary's corrupt behavior to fill the Louvre a couple dozen times over.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Jul 27, 2016)

Oh, and Trump is in your head. So much so that all you do is attack Trump, not lay out any specific policies which would lead America forward. It's easy to see. You're too concerned with fighting Trump, that you won't fight against hatred, bigotry, poverty, racism, or climate change, any of the things  you party says it fights against.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 28, 2016)

Imperius said:


> Oh, and Trump is in your head. So much so that all you do is attack Trump, not lay out any specific policies which would lead America forward. It's easy to see. You're too concerned with fighting Trump, that you won't fight against hatred, bigotry, poverty, racism, or climate change, any of the things  you party says it fights against.


That's because they blame hatred bigotry poverty racism and climate change ON Trump.


----------



## Markle (Jul 28, 2016)

Mertex said:


> The FBI should be investigating Trump for this latest display of anti-patriotism.  He encouraged Russia (on National TV) to hack into Hillary's e-mails and publish them.  The Republican candidate for the Presidency is actually asking an enemy country to hack into an American's e-mails.  This is considered Treason.    If this isn't proof that the buffoon is not qualified to lead the country I don't know what is.
> 
> What will it take for Trump supporters to get the picture?  If he were to ask another country to drop a bomb on the US would the Trump supporters stand on the sidelines and cheer?  I believe they would.
> 
> ...



I don't understand why my Progressive good friends have their panties in such a twist.

First, Republican Presidential Nominee Donald Trump was being facetious.

Second, IF Russia did hack the DNC and IF they hacked Hillary Clinton's illegal, personal server and they HAVE Hillary's 33,000 deleted emails. Lots of "IFS" there.

But, IF all those things happened, wouldn't it be like drawing to an inside straight for the DEMOCRATS? (I have no clue as to what an inside straight is or drawing to one is but I've seen it used)

IF WikiLeaks published all the 33,000 deleted emails, wouldn't that PROVE, for once in her life that Hillary Clinton was being 100% honest? What could be better? 33,000 emails about her Yoga lessons, Chelsea's wedding, lining up girls for Bill and dozens of shopping lists? What could be a better subject for Hillary to announce a PRESS CONFERENCE?

BUT, if there is ONE confidential email, that would be obstruction of justice wouldn't it?


----------



## Baron (Jul 28, 2016)

Mertex said:


> The FBI should be investigating Trump for this latest display of anti-patriotism.  He encouraged Russia (on National TV) to hack into Hillary's e-mails and publish them.  s



The crooked Hillary is danger for this country. If Obama refuses investigations against her than where is the problem if e-mails of thievish Hillary will be gotten otherwise.


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## Baron (Jul 28, 2016)

Vigilante said:


>



Trump is brilliant!

It is not good for Hillary's company.


----------



## Muhammed (Jul 28, 2016)

Mertex said:


> The FBI should be investigating Trump for this latest display of anti-patriotism.  He encouraged Russia (on National TV) to hack into Hillary's e-mails and publish them.  The Republican candidate for the Presidency is actually asking an enemy country to hack into an American's e-mails.  This is considered Treason.    If this isn't proof that the buffoon is not qualified to lead the country I don't know what is.
> 
> What will it take for Trump supporters to get the picture?  If he were to ask another country to drop a bomb on the US would the Trump supporters stand on the sidelines and cheer?  I believe they would.
> 
> ...




The dumocrats are getting desperate.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jul 28, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Hillary wants to end the Bill of Rights for "gun control," what we really need is "retard control" to contain those like Playtex, with her IQ of DD.



And she can if she gets the votes to rescind the 2nd.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jul 28, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > none of those points are facts. Just partisan hackery. You want facts? There were no WMDs in Iraq. Now there are thousands of dead and wounded US service people. Thanks Dumbya!
> ...



If you're an example of intelligent, then we're all in a lot of trouble.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 28, 2016)

Mertex said:


> The FBI should be investigating Trump for this latest display of anti-patriotism.  He encouraged Russia (on National TV) to hack into Hillary's e-mails and publish them.  The Republican candidate for the Presidency is actually asking an enemy country to hack into an American's e-mails.  This is considered Treason.    If this isn't proof that the buffoon is not qualified to lead the country I don't know what is.
> 
> What will it take for Trump supporters to get the picture?  If he were to ask another country to drop a bomb on the US would the Trump supporters stand on the sidelines and cheer?  I believe they would.
> 
> ...




hillarys server has been gone for years

any emails hacked happened years ago

remember that was the issue

she had her own unsecured server

--LOL


quit being a dupe


----------



## Dr Grump (Jul 28, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Listen up stupid, Hillary no longer has an illegal email server which she illegally stores top secret documents on with no security at all.
> 
> You grasp that sparky?  There is nothing to hack.



And the point is Brains, that Trump didn't even know that. And you're here trying to defend that? And you call me stupid? Your dumbarsery has been taken to a whole new level. You make Dan Quayle look like a poster boy for Mensa. In this case you're the head honcho of its rival organisation, Densa.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jul 28, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> .
> Oh, this is big, Trump is done....
> 
> Even as the faux scandals you fucktards cook up, this is laughably stupid.
> ...



This will have nothing to do with Trump being done. He's toast anyway.


----------



## Ame®icano (Jul 28, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, but he's so thick, he doesn't realise that and he encouraged Russia to do so.
> ...



When FBI couldn't unlock the iPhone from San Bernardino shooter, and Apple refused to unlock it, they turn to hackers to get into it. But wait, are hackers suppose to be bad guys? Not really, if they expose the truth, right?

When FBI recovered emails from HRC server, and then told us that although she have lied and broke the law she cannot be held to the same standards as ordinary citizens, why shouldn't we turn to hackers to expose the truth?

Why the fuck does it matter that Russia has Hillary's emails. I don't really care who release them. The fact of the matter is they existed and that she lied about it in the first place.


----------



## Brynmr (Jul 28, 2016)

Mertex said:


> The Republican candidate for the Presidency is actually asking an enemy country to hack into an American's e-mails.



*This is totally false and a lie*. Any and all information our government has on insecure servers is known to foreign governments. Trump isn't asking them to ''hack" us. He's asking for the Russians (IF they have them - listen to the earlier part of the comment) to find the ones deleted. I would like to see them myself. Americans would like to see them. 

Clinton should be disqualified for POTUS based on her wanton carelessness of our country's classified information. THAT'S the story not this pumped up false BS from this idiot, Mertex.


----------



## Brynmr (Jul 28, 2016)

Mertex said:


> Oh, thy genius one......we know that her infamous servers have been emptied out....that still doesn't give Trump permission to make such a treasonous statement.  He is encouraging cyber espionage.



Only if one buys your perverted spin bull shit. Which I don't.


----------



## Ame®icano (Jul 28, 2016)

Brynmr said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > The Republican candidate for the Presidency is actually asking an enemy country to hack into an American's e-mails.
> ...



Stop talking common sense to her since it's not aligned with her talking points. 

Plus, with so much information, she'll simply overload...


----------



## Brynmr (Jul 28, 2016)

Mertex said:


> And you deduced that from where?   You still thinking Russia hacked Hillary's e-mails?  What a dunce.



You're not only a dunce but a liar. But we expect anti America, Liberal/Marxists to be liars.


----------



## Iceweasel (Jul 28, 2016)

Brynmr said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > And you deduced that from where?   You still thinking Russia hacked Hillary's e-mails?  What a dunce.
> ...


Especially if they are being paid to spam message boards.


----------



## hadit (Jul 28, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry but you can't shift what Hillary did to Trump.
> ...


You do know, don't you, that we have a fairly long standing tradition of opposition parties doing this, don't you?  I point to the "Dear Commandante" letter as an example of such.  Heck, Trump didn't even offer to help them.


----------



## Brynmr (Jul 28, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Our job to cut through the George Soros bull shit threads like this one.


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 28, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Hillary wants to end the Bill of Rights for "gun control," what we really need is "retard control" to contain those like Playtex, with her IQ of DD.
> ...


The above is the perfect commie/socialist demoRAT....Fuck the Constitution and let Heir Hildebeast RULE with an iron fist.....Try Cuba, scumbag?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Jul 28, 2016)

the_human_being said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > The FBI should be investigating Trump for this latest display of anti-patriotism.  He encouraged Russia (on National TV) to hack into Hillary's e-mails and publish them.  The Republican candidate for the Presidency is actually asking an enemy country to hack into an American's e-mails.  This is considered Treason.    If this isn't proof that the buffoon is not qualified to lead the country I don't know what is.
> ...



Who's the idiot who thinks emails are servers?  You or the OP?

You guys will literally defend even shit like this.  We use to have common enemies but I guess if Trump can win using the KGB you're all fine with it.  A foreign nation interfering with our elections.  Yay!


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 28, 2016)

Asking a foreign power to turn over information they probably already have to root out a corrupt politician is treason now huh?


----------



## Brynmr (Jul 28, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Asking a foreign power to turn over information they probably already have to root out a corrupt politician is treason now huh?




The Libs are scraping the bottom of their barrel of lies. Sometimes referred to as *'desparation'*.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 28, 2016)

Trump's ability to say something the wrong way is beyond comprehension.


----------



## eflatminor (Jul 28, 2016)

Mertex said:


> The FBI should be investigating Trump for this latest display of anti-patriotism.



If anti patriotism warranted an FBI investigation, wouldn't there be a whole lot of you lefties answering questions in an interrogation room right now?


----------



## eflatminor (Jul 28, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> Yeah, what a great American you are. Encouraging one of your traditional enemies to undermine your own country. Wow, just when you think Trump and his supporters couldn't be any more stupid...



Tell us, how is reading Hillary's PERSONAL emails undermining our country?  She did promise they were personal emails only, right???


----------



## Fair&Balanced (Jul 28, 2016)

Mertex said:


> The FBI should be investigating Trump for this latest display of anti-patriotism.  He encouraged Russia (on National TV) to hack into Hillary's e-mails and publish them.  The Republican candidate for the Presidency is actually asking an enemy country to hack into an American's e-mails.  This is considered Treason.    If this isn't proof that the buffoon is not qualified to lead the country I don't know what is.
> 
> What will it take for Trump supporters to get the picture?  If he were to ask another country to drop a bomb on the US would the Trump supporters stand on the sidelines and cheer?  I believe they would.
> 
> ...




LOL it was very clearly a stupid joke, one that cost him my vote. No, I won't vote for Hillary b/c what she did was FAR worse, but I don't appreciate folks who take national security so lightly, and don't think they need to be leading our nation. It wasn't even CLOSE to treason though.


----------



## Ame®icano (Jul 28, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Trump's ability to say something the wrong way is beyond comprehension.



It's not really the wrong way, just the way that lefties don't want to hear.

And it doesn't really matter, they would be triggered anyways.


----------



## eflatminor (Jul 28, 2016)

Ame®icano said:


> And it doesn't really matter, they would be triggered anyways.



Quick!  Someone get those snowflakes to safe space!


----------



## dannyboys (Jul 28, 2016)

Hillary and her ass lickers SWEAR NO one hacked her illegal unsecure private server right?
Then they SWEAR the 30K deleted emails contained nothing but Hillary's 'personal' business on them.
Then they claim IF anyone did hack the server that person or entity would be committing "treason" by releasing them.
So which is it?
That's some pretty fancy bullshit footwork.


----------



## saveliberty (Jul 28, 2016)

What an opportunity to prove innocence if they show up right?


----------



## hadit (Jul 28, 2016)

Mertex said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Hillary gave Russia all those emails.  Is that not treason?
> ...


Hmmm, let's get this straight.  Do you think the DNC emails contain classified information?

If they do not, then there is no national security concern if a foreign power has them, correct?  Therefore, there is no treason.

But, if they DO contain classified information, then the real concern here is why the DNC has that information and why it is being sent around via email, correct?

But, we know that Trump was not talking about the DNC emails, because he specifically cited the 30,000 figure.  That is the set of emails that Hillary deleted, claiming they were only personal.  Basically, Trump has set a trap for Hillary, and she fell into it, big time.  Think about it.  Hillary's sycophants (you know who you are) are running around shrieking loudly about treason, that Trump is enabling a foreign government to conduct espionage by saying that he hopes they find her missing emails.  Well, what is in those emails?  Hillary has repeatedly claimed that they are totally personal in nature, that there is NO classified information in them.  That sets the trap, because for Hillary and crew to wrap themselves in a self righteous national security blanket, they have to admit that there was classified, work related, national security type information in the emails that Hillary deleted with no oversight, and swore were only personal.  That's obstruction of justice.  If, OTOH, there is NO classified information in the emails, then there is no treason and no national security concerns, correct?  Trump might be smarter than he lets on.


----------



## hadit (Jul 28, 2016)

dannyboys said:


> Hillary and her ass lickers SWEAR NO one hacked her illegal unsecure private server right?
> Then they SWEAR the 30K deleted emails contained nothing but Hillary's 'personal' business on them.
> Then they claim IF anyone did hack the server that person or entity would be committing "treason" by releasing them.
> So which is it?
> That's some pretty fancy bullshit footwork.


Dang, you beat me to it.  Good one.


----------



## Ame®icano (Jul 28, 2016)

dannyboys said:


> Hillary and her ass lickers SWEAR NO one hacked her illegal unsecure private server right?
> Then they SWEAR the 30K deleted emails contained nothing but Hillary's 'personal' business on them.
> Then they claim IF anyone did hack the server that person or entity would be committing "treason" by releasing them.
> So which is it?
> That's some pretty fancy bullshit footwork.



It's also national security issue, right?

I thought there were no classified emails...


----------



## hadit (Jul 28, 2016)

Mertex said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > If Trump is treasonous then what does that make hillary who exposed the Intel?
> ...


Okay, so are you outraged about the DNC emails or Hillary's?  In either case, for this to be a national security issue, the EXTREMELY important issue is this.  WHY is classified information in Hillary's supposedly personal emails or the DNC's emails?

Edit to add:
If the Russians actually have ANY of Hillary's emails, that proves her server was hacked, and thus her carelessness resulted in actual harm to US interests.  No longer has her sloppiness caused no real damage.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 28, 2016)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


no, actually he didn't.  He said if you have the missing 33000 emails basically hand them to the FBI.  They already hacked her server fool.  they have them.  he asked for them to give them to the people of the US.


----------



## hadit (Jul 28, 2016)

I think the democrats have fallen into a very cleverly placed trap that was put in place by one who allows himself to be seen as a buffoon.


----------



## Muhammed (Jul 28, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> > The facts Bubba are that Hillary exposed classified information illegally in the first place. The facts are that she and Obama never ordered assets to attempt to reach our ambassador in Libya then lied about the cause of the attack to the American people. The facts are that Hillary was instrumental in ISIS taking over Libya. The facts are that Hillary is now under yet another investigation, this time by Obama's IRS. Hillary Clinton is dangerous and has already placed American classified information at risk and did absolutely nothing to aid those folks directly under her command.
> ...


Defense.gov News Article: Munitions Found in Iraq Meet WMD Criteria, Official Says


----------



## jc456 (Jul 28, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry but you can't shift what Hillary did to Trump.
> ...


I thought you all stated we should become friends with the world? Allies?  Doesn't that include Russia?  Anyway, trump merely stated that if the 33,000 emails are  in their possession for them to release them. They're not supposed to be classified right?  Isn't that hillary swore on? What is it you're worried about?


----------



## jc456 (Jul 28, 2016)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


he never said 'try',  dude, can't you guys ever get the quotes correct?  my gawd.


----------



## the_human_being (Jul 28, 2016)

Millions of dollars have been spent attempting to take Trump out yet he leads in the polls. No single individual has ever weathered more opposition and had more money spent in attempt to derail and ruin him yet he continues to not only prevail but he is winning.


----------



## pwjohn (Jul 28, 2016)

the_human_being said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > The FBI should be investigating Trump for this latest display of anti-patriotism.  He encouraged Russia (on National TV) to hack into Hillary's e-mails and publish them.  The Republican candidate for the Presidency is actually asking an enemy country to hack into an American's e-mails.  This is considered Treason.    If this isn't proof that the buffoon is not qualified to lead the country I don't know what is.
> ...


Yet another pinko commie rears its ugly head.


----------



## tigerred59 (Jul 28, 2016)

Mertex said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


*They're gonna have to brief this moron on National security, its like giving sensitive information to a talking Furbie...remember that toy?

It repeated everything you said....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## jc456 (Jul 28, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Did you even watch the press conference?  He clearly said he has no idea who did the hacking, no one knows.  It's pure speculation that Russia even has them.
> ...


and what's wrong with that?  Let the american people see what was actually deleted by clinton.  Why don't you want to know?  i do, I bet there are emails about Benghazi in them.


----------



## tigerred59 (Jul 28, 2016)

the_human_being said:


> Millions of dollars have been spent attempting to take Trump out yet he leads in the polls. No single individual has ever weathered more opposition and had more money spent in attempt to derail and ruin him yet he continues to not only prevail but he is winning.


*Dude, when you have a nation full of stupid white people, what do you expect?*


----------



## jc456 (Jul 28, 2016)

yiostheoy said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> > What are you so worried about, according to Hiliary the emails only contain personal information and she swears that there are no national secrets.  Could be interesting if the Russians do find the lost emails
> ...


if they already had them and Trump assumes they do, what is the issue to ask for them back? They are ours correct? Hillary deleted them correct? Let's see them.  Or are you afraid of what's in them?


----------



## Ame®icano (Jul 28, 2016)

jc456 said:


> no, actually he didn't.  He said if you have the missing 33000 emails basically hand them to the FBI.  They already hacked her server fool.  they have them.  he asked for them to give them to the people of the US.



Every time Hillary denied something, more information got leaked and proved she lied.

Let's say those 30k emails get exposed by anyone, doesn't matter if Russians, WikiLeaks, Romanian hackers...

I'm just wondering who would be damaged the most... Hillary, DOJ, FBI?


----------



## dannyboys (Jul 28, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


Hillary swore to everyone the emails were all personal business. NOTHING to do with Gov. business right?
What's her problem?
She fucked up once again and this time there's a good chance some of the emails are going to force her to 'Do A Debbie'.
Picture if you can stomach it, Hillary and Huma and Debbie sitting in a tiny hot tub together.


----------



## Roudy (Jul 28, 2016)

Was it more treasonous to lie to the American people and the parents of the fallen after Ben Ghazi, or Trump asking the Russians to hand over the possibly hacked emails from an illegal private server which Hillary criminally deleted?


----------



## Fair&Balanced (Jul 28, 2016)

tigerred59 said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> > Millions of dollars have been spent attempting to take Trump out yet he leads in the polls. No single individual has ever weathered more opposition and had more money spent in attempt to derail and ruin him yet he continues to not only prevail but he is winning.
> ...




Don't forget all the stupid negroes

you racist pile of shit.


----------



## pwjohn (Jul 28, 2016)

dannyboys said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...



What's a Debbie.


----------



## the_human_being (Jul 28, 2016)

tigerred59 said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> > Millions of dollars have been spent attempting to take Trump out yet he leads in the polls. No single individual has ever weathered more opposition and had more money spent in attempt to derail and ruin him yet he continues to not only prevail but he is winning.
> ...



Well, you've even thrown your token Black President and First Lady at him along with several Black Congressmen and Congresswomen as well as millions of dollars and the man still leads. I don't blame you Liberals for being scared.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jul 28, 2016)

jc456 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > the_human_being said:
> ...


He also said:



> Russia, if you’re listening, I hope you’re able to find the 30,000 emails that are missing,” he said.
> 
> “I think you will probably be rewarded mightily by our press. Let’s see if that happens. That will be next.”Donald Trump to Russia: hack and publish Hillary Clinton's 'missing' emails



Make note of this as well:

Admiral James Stavridis, the former Nato commander who is due to speak at the Democratic national convention on Wednesday night, called Trump’s comments “shocking and dangerous”.

“In addition to the obvious domestic political implications of essentially inviting interference in our election, they will further undermine European confidence in the reliability of the US as an ally – particularly in the face of Russian adventurism,” he said. Donald Trump to Russia: hack and publish Hillary Clinton's 'missing' emails


----------



## jc456 (Jul 28, 2016)

ABikerSailor said:


> You know, if Russia DID have any of Hillary's e-mails, they would have released them to the world already.  Why?  Putin would love to see Trump as leader of the Western world because he could manipulate him.
> 
> Besides.............one of Trump's Russian friends is a rich man who he licensed the Miss Universe pageant to so they could hold it in Russia, as well as tried to get a Trump tower built over there with him, who just happens to be one of Putin's most trusted advisors, who also was awarded Russia's highest honor by Putin.
> 
> ...


And Trump asked for them to get released?  And so?


----------



## jc456 (Jul 28, 2016)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


well if the emails Trump wants are already deleted, how is it he's asking anyone to hack anything.  you know her server is off line right, the FBI already stated they weren't there.  So?  The sentence again, only states, if you find them, give them to America.  What's wrong with that? if they already have them, they have them and then the traitor is Hillary for her server being unprotected.  Doh!!!!!!

What would you all be worried about?


----------



## jc456 (Jul 28, 2016)

Mertex said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


exactly what statement was treasonous in your mind?  Please let's see what it is you're referring to.


----------



## dannyboys (Jul 28, 2016)

pwjohn said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Debbie had to quit in disgrace after it was revealed in emails she and her merry bunch of low-lifes had shown a clear and concerted bias towards 'The First Person With a C88t' to be nominated by a major political party.
When, not if all 30K emails Hillary illegally deleted are revealed to the American voter Hillary will 100% guaranteed lose to Trump.
 The bitch will never get her paws on 'The Precious'.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 28, 2016)

Mertex said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


_*we know that her infamous servers have been emptied out*_

Then how can they be hacked?  WOw, You don't think Donald knows this?  You don't think he's been following along since he knows 33,000 emails were reported deleted by the FBI. 

So what is it he's asking the Russians to do then?  Can you at least quote him correctly and not ad-lib what your party told you to say?


----------



## jc456 (Jul 28, 2016)

Mertex said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > If Trump is treasonous then what does that make hillary who exposed the Intel?
> ...


it seems your stupid is interfering with your brain.  Read again what Trump actually said, _*“Russia, if you’re listening, I hope you’re able to find the 30,000 emails that are missing,” 
*_
You know what he's asking right?  Are you truly that unaware?  he's asking, since you found the emails you found, if you had any from the Hildabeast, can you send them to us?  That's what he's asking.  And you all jumping on this the way you did, implicates hillary as having confidential emails on her server.  DOH!!! 

I'm laughing.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 28, 2016)

Mertex said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


right, because 33,000 emails were deleted.  how fortunate.  And your level of stupid is overwhelming dear.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 28, 2016)

Mertex said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Other media outlets like CNN and The Guardian as dishonest as OP. They use the word hack (in titles) too even though Trump didn't.
> ...


semantics?  no lie plain and simple.  I know you tell them so frequently it's hard for you to see one, but it is.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 28, 2016)

Mertex said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


except that he didn't.  So try again.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 28, 2016)

WillowTree said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


except for the black lives matter/ blue lives matter, and all of the other lives matter part.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 28, 2016)

Mertex said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


where do you think fbi and CIA intelligence comes from?


----------



## Fair&Balanced (Jul 28, 2016)

Mertex said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



Except that Trump isn't the one who said that and Krauthammer doesn't even like Trump, so why would he defend him?

You nitwit.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 28, 2016)

bodecea said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> > What are you so worried about, according to Hiliary the emails only contain personal information and she swears that there are no national secrets.  Could be interesting if the Russians do find the lost emails
> ...


what is hillary worried about?


----------



## jc456 (Jul 28, 2016)

bodecea said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


and 33,000 emails missing. still missing, still missing, still missing, still missing, July, asking for those those 33,000 email treasonous, priceless.  One can't make this shit up.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 28, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


keep practicing that statement.  maybe you'll convince yourself some day.


----------



## pwjohn (Jul 28, 2016)

dannyboys said:


> pwjohn said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboys said:
> ...



Your comment is gobbilitygoop. Try it in english this time.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 28, 2016)

Mertex said:


> The FBI should be investigating Trump for this latest display of anti-patriotism.  He encouraged Russia (on National TV) to hack into Hillary's e-mails and publish them.  The Republican candidate for the Presidency is actually asking an enemy country to hack into an American's e-mails.  This is considered Treason.    If this isn't proof that the buffoon is not qualified to lead the country I don't know what is.
> 
> What will it take for Trump supporters to get the picture?  If he were to ask another country to drop a bomb on the US would the Trump supporters stand on the sidelines and cheer?  I believe they would.
> 
> ...


Again....he asked for Russia to turn over 33,000 emails Hillary destroyed. He never said hack them.

But details are a weakness to liberals. They have to twist the truth to make it suit their needs. Never mind that fact that Hillary destroyed that server as well, so there is nothing new to hack.

Jesus, you people need to be bitch-slapped pedal for this stupidity.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Jul 28, 2016)

Mertex said:


> The FBI should be investigating Trump for this latest display of anti-patriotism.  He encouraged Russia (on National TV) to hack into Hillary's e-mails and publish them.  The Republican candidate for the Presidency is actually asking an enemy country to hack into an American's e-mails.  This is considered Treason.    If this isn't proof that the buffoon is not qualified to lead the country I don't know what is.
> 
> What will it take for Trump supporters to get the picture?  If he were to ask another country to drop a bomb on the US would the Trump supporters stand on the sidelines and cheer?  I believe they would.
> 
> ...



He is talking about  the deleted emails... 

Now with that written the reality is Trump could order his voters to anal rape a monkey and they would cheer and do as they are told and while at it sing the former USSR national anthem!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 28, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> [
> 
> 
> And she can if she gets the votes to rescind the 2nd.



You Communists don't operate within the law, ever. 

Hillary plans to appoint SCOTUS justices who are hostile to America and the Constitution. Piles of shit like Ginsburg and Kagan, who will declare the Bill of Rights "unconstitutional." (and spark a civil war.)


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 28, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> [
> If you're an example of intelligent, then we're all in a lot of trouble.



There are few who equal my intellect.

Regardless, you demonstrate a depth of stupidity beyond the pale.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 28, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


i merely hate it when people lie about what someone said.  And the op is a complete lie.  end of story.  

As well, if there is no value in the 30,000 emails, what are you all worried about?


----------



## jc456 (Jul 28, 2016)

Fair&Balanced said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > The FBI should be investigating Trump for this latest display of anti-patriotism.  He encouraged Russia (on National TV) to hack into Hillary's e-mails and publish them.  The Republican candidate for the Presidency is actually asking an enemy country to hack into an American's e-mails.  This is considered Treason.    If this isn't proof that the buffoon is not qualified to lead the country I don't know what is.
> ...


but it's a hidden trap and the dems took the bait and ran.  Come on, you can't see that?  Really, are you that naive?


----------



## Brynmr (Jul 28, 2016)

jc456 said:


> what is hillary worried about?



Being exposed for selling American down the sewer for money and power.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 28, 2016)

tigerred59 said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> > Millions of dollars have been spent attempting to take Trump out yet he leads in the polls. No single individual has ever weathered more opposition and had more money spent in attempt to derail and ruin him yet he continues to not only prevail but he is winning.
> ...


I guess an entire nation of stupid people.  How does anything get built in this country full of stupid people.  Gas, electric, farming, plane trips, banks and investments.  A nation of stupid.  Thanks,


----------



## ClosedCaption (Jul 28, 2016)

jc456 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > the_human_being said:
> ...




Your declarations that something is a lie means nothing, put up or shut up.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 28, 2016)

pwjohn said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


wassermann quiting.


----------



## Brynmr (Jul 28, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> Your declarations that something is a lie means nothing, put up or shut up.



We'd point it out to you but you're just too damned stupid to get it so no point trying. Actually some of us are wondering how you manage to tie your shoes in the morning. You must use velcro.

That clown face suits you. Keep it.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 28, 2016)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > The FBI should be investigating Trump for this latest display of anti-patriotism.  He encouraged Russia (on National TV) to hack into Hillary's e-mails and publish them.  The Republican candidate for the Presidency is actually asking an enemy country to hack into an American's e-mails.  This is considered Treason.    If this isn't proof that the buffoon is not qualified to lead the country I don't know what is.
> ...


really, evidence.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Jul 28, 2016)

Brynmr said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Your declarations that something is a lie means nothing, put up or shut up.
> ...



*snap* darnit...too bad


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 28, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> [
> 
> Your declarations that something is a lie means nothing, put up or shut up.



Did Trump call for Russia to hack Hillary's illegal email server? No?

Does Hillary even still HAVE her illegal email server? No?

Playtex was lying,as are you.

I don't know though, the "Pay to Play" emails released today may just end your filthy and criminal party once and for all.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 28, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


such as?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Jul 28, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...




Why do you keep seeing the word "server"?


----------



## jc456 (Jul 28, 2016)

Brynmr said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Your declarations that something is a lie means nothing, put up or shut up.
> ...


slip ons, the velcro thing he's never figured out.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 28, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> [
> 
> Why do you keep seeing the word "server"?



Your lie is based on a server. Without it, exactly WHAT would the Russians "hack?"

Look, you Communists came up with the STUPIDEST fucking lie, laughable in it's stupidity. Trump quipped that he hoped the Russians would RELEASE the 30,000 emails they hacked off of Hillary's illegal email server. 

I know you're desperate, the Crooked scumbag you have running for office is in DEEP shit, and the Russians have the goods on your criminal party.

But really this is a level of dumb that is excessive even for you retards.


----------



## pwjohn (Jul 28, 2016)

jc456 said:


> pwjohn said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboys said:
> ...



Ok. lol.  That came through loud & clear.


----------



## tresbigdog (Jul 28, 2016)

the_human_being said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > The FBI should be investigating Trump for this latest display of anti-patriotism.  He encouraged Russia (on National TV) to hack into Hillary's e-mails and publish them.  The Republican candidate for the Presidency is actually asking an enemy country to hack into an American's e-mails.  This is considered Treason.    If this isn't proof that the buffoon is not qualified to lead the country I don't know what is.
> ...



not the point though...the fact that Trump is even suggesting a foreign enemy country do something like that is whats news here, not whether or not it can be done


----------



## the_human_being (Jul 28, 2016)

tresbigdog said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Apparently it can. How has Barry's and Hillary's interference in Syria attempting to overthrow Assad, in Libya with it now being an ISIS stronghold,, and in Israel's own elections worked out for you?


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 28, 2016)

tresbigdog said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


Look dumbass here's the way it went down


The DNC got caught plotting shit against The Bern, wondering if he was a Jew or an atheist and whether they could use it against them, when they were caught the said the Russians hacked them,for Trump so Trump comes back and says find those 33,000 deleted emails we want to see them. Now you asshole as faux outraged that he is consorting with the enemy, the same enemy Hildebeast was doing uranium deals with. See how stupid you look?


----------



## Ame®icano (Jul 28, 2016)

Implying he is asking them to release what they already got as opposed to asking them to hack her in the first place.

It is no coincidence that the whole media tried to make it as if Trump was asking Hillary to be hacked.

It is also no coincidence that Trump said it.

He knew very well he would make the news cycle out staging Obama, Biden and whoever heard a peep about the later speech.

He also know that keeping people talking about Hillary and emails are a sure fire way to stoke the fire within her party and her basis of support.

Bottom line, it worked. It did exactly what it suppose to do - triggered lefties and media to the point that they must lie to make it go away.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 28, 2016)

tresbigdog said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


what exactly did he ask?

I want the quote.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Jul 28, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



*EMAILS

Do you see the word EMAIL NOW?  Notice it doesnt begin with an "S"?*


----------



## ClosedCaption (Jul 28, 2016)

WillowTree said:


> tresbigdog said:
> 
> 
> > the_human_being said:
> ...




Siding with the Russians make you look smart


----------



## the_human_being (Jul 28, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > tresbigdog said:
> ...



Siding with the Communist Democratic Party proves you are stupid.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 28, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> [
> 
> *EMAILS
> 
> Do you see the word EMAIL NOW?  Notice it doesnt begin with an "S"?*





What a fucking retard.

As your criminal party falls apart, the more entertaining you Communists get.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 28, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> [
> 
> 
> Siding with the Russians make you look smart



Lying makes you look like a pile of shit.

ie, a democrat.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Jul 28, 2016)

the_human_being said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Cheering for our enemies to hack our computers make you look Patriotic


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 28, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> [
> 
> Cheering for our enemies to hack our computers make you look Patriotic




Good thing no one did that.

Bummer you have to tell such pathetic lies.


----------



## mamooth (Jul 28, 2016)

So will our intelligence agencies now refuse to brief Trump, being what a security risk he is?

Probably not. They'll go through the motions, so as not to look political. But, not being stupid, they won't tell him anything that matters, being it's certain Trump can't be trusted with it. They'll tell him some boilerplate stuff you can hear on the nightly news, and Trump, being a moron, will believe it's super top secret.

Obviously, Clinton will get full briefings.

This also means a bigger win in Virginia for Clinton, being nobody in any intel agency is going to be voting for Trump.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Jul 28, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...




Sure!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 28, 2016)

mamooth said:


> So will our intelligence agencies now refuse to brief Trump, being what a security risk he is?



Why, did he run an illegal mail server and let foreign intelligence hack top secret emails, and then delete them in a coverup?

Oh wait, that was Crooked Hillary.

Well , keep on lying.



> Probably not. They'll go through the motions, so as not to look political. But, not being stupid, they won't tell him anything that matters, being it's certain Trump can't be trusted with it. They'll tell him some boilerplate stuff you can hear on the nightly news, and Trump, being a moron, will believe it's super top secret.
> 
> Obviously, Clinton will get full briefings.
> 
> This also means a bigger win in Virginia for Clinton, being nobody in any intel agency is going to be voting for Trump.



You may be a partisan hack and filled with hate, but holy fuck aren't you a stupid one.....


----------



## AnCap'n_Murica (Jul 28, 2016)

Mertex said:


> The FBI should be investigating Trump for this latest display of anti-patriotism.  He encouraged Russia (on National TV) to hack into Hillary's e-mails and publish them.  The Republican candidate for the Presidency is actually asking an enemy country to hack into an American's e-mails.  This is considered Treason.    If this isn't proof that the buffoon is not qualified to lead the country I don't know what is.
> 
> What will it take for Trump supporters to get the picture?  If he were to ask another country to drop a bomb on the US would the Trump supporters stand on the sidelines and cheer?  I believe they would.
> 
> ...


Another one who is too busy knee jerking into faux outrage, to note that Trumpenfurher was trolling the media.

This raises another question; if Hillary's deleted emails were really just mundane crap about yoga classes and Chelsea's wedding, how can it be that there's any national security risk if they're in the hands of hackers?


----------



## AnCap'n_Murica (Jul 28, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> [
> 
> Yeah, but he's so thick, he doesn't realise that and he encouraged Russia to do so. What sort of person does that? A fucking moron. And you support that?  I reiterate, when Ryan and Pence are running for cover, you've fucked up.


Then it shows them to be at least as thick in the head as those who can't see that it was the media being mocked.


----------



## Pop23 (Jul 28, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



A Secretary of State, and a major party chair who does not understand encryption makes Dems a party led by dimwits.


----------



## mamooth (Jul 28, 2016)

The Trumpanzees are all melting down most delightfully.

Why? Because even they understand what a catastrophe this is for their CheetoMessiah.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Jul 28, 2016)

Pop23 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > the_human_being said:
> ...



Yeah because she's running for President of the IT department


----------



## AnCap'n_Murica (Jul 28, 2016)

mamooth said:


> The Trumpanzees are all melting down most delightfully.
> 
> Why? Because even they understand what a catastrophe this is for their CheetoMessiah.


Laughing at knee jerk leftist lunacy isn't melting down, champ.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 28, 2016)

mamooth said:


> The Trumpanzees are all melting down most delightfully.
> 
> Why? Because even they understand what a catastrophe this is for their CheetoMessiah.




Yeah, look at them tell moronic lies, a sure sign of desperation.

Oh wait, that's you Communists...


----------



## the_human_being (Jul 28, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



Don't worry. If she is innocent as she claims she is, they will simply waste their time. Right? LOL!!


----------



## the_human_being (Jul 28, 2016)

mamooth said:


> So will our intelligence agencies now refuse to brief Trump, being what a security risk he is?
> 
> Probably not. They'll go through the motions, so as not to look political. But, not being stupid, they won't tell him anything that matters, being it's certain Trump can't be trusted with it. They'll tell him some boilerplate stuff you can hear on the nightly news, and Trump, being a moron, will believe it's super top secret.
> 
> ...



Yes. Hillary will probably email Chelsa with the full details of the briefings.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 28, 2016)

the_human_being said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> > So will our intelligence agencies now refuse to brief Trump, being what a security risk he is?
> ...


Skip the. Chelsea middleman.  Hilly will email everything directly to Wiki leaks.   After all, how can Trump be blamed for emailing state secrets unless someone actually emails the secrets.


----------



## Pop23 (Jul 28, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



Rich folks don't have that excuse. 

Nice troll response though


----------



## the_human_being (Jul 28, 2016)

Pop23 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



Let's just admit it. Like all Democrats, Hillary is just plain stupid.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 28, 2016)

You know, this shows how ignorant Trump supporters are.

First, it came out that Hillary had a private server in her house.  The FBI took it over and checked it out to see if there was anything illegal that had happened, and their determination was that while she was a bit careless and sloppy, she did nothing illegal.

Several months later, the e-mail scandal is desperately being kept alive by the GOP, and when the DNC is hacked in a SEPARATE HACK ATTACK, on DIFFERENT SERVER that belonged to the DNC, not Hillary, and Trump tries to connect the two as a way to make Hillary look bad.

The hack on the DNC has nothing to do with Hillary's emails as Secretary of State.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 28, 2016)

ABikerSailor said:


> You know, this shows how ignorant Trump supporters are.
> 
> First, it came out that Hillary had a private server in her house.  The FBI took it over and checked it out to see if there was anything illegal that had happened, and their determination was that while she was a bit careless and sloppy, she did nothing illegal.
> 
> ...



While containing less that 5% truth, what does your post have to do with the blatant lies that Trump asked Russia to hack Hillary?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 28, 2016)

Trump didn't so much as Russia to hack Hillary, he's under the assumption that they already have and has asked them if they have the emails to release them to the media.

He isn't asking them to do so, he assumes they already have.


----------



## HUGGY (Jul 28, 2016)

ABikerSailor said:


> You know, this shows how ignorant Trump supporters are.
> 
> First, it came out that Hillary had a private server in her house.  The FBI took it over and checked it out to see if there was anything illegal that had happened, and their determination was that while she was a bit careless and sloppy, she did nothing illegal.
> 
> ...



Rob...Rob...  ROB!!!!!  You just don't get it!  Hillary/DWS/DNC....????  Don't you get the connection?  Where there is smoke there is fire.  Would Trump have said it if he didn't mean it?    Two wrongs don't make a right!  

Why can't you just feel the FEAR?????  What about the Mexican rapists???  What if Trump IS the only man on the planet that can fix everything?  

Ask not what your country can do for you!  Ask what your country can do for Donald Trump!


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 28, 2016)

ABikerSailor said:


> You know, this shows how ignorant Trump supporters are.
> 
> First, it came out that Hillary had a private server in her house.  The FBI took it over and checked it out to see if there was anything illegal that had happened, and their determination was that while she was a bit careless and sloppy, she did nothing illegal.
> 
> ...


We aren't as stupid as you think we are. The whole DNC hacker drama is of your own making. Shows what a corrupt party you are and instead of owning that you idiots blamed the Russians and Donald Trump. Now get real.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 28, 2016)

ABikerSailor said:


> Trump didn't so much as Russia to hack Hillary, he's under the assumption that they already have and has asked them if they have the emails to release them to the media.
> 
> He isn't asking them to do so, he assumes they already have.




Of course, as anyone with a brain assumes,.

Hillary's illegal mail server had ZERO security on it. They didn't need to "hack," just download here mail as plain text, including classified and top secret documents.

And you want HER to be president? 

No way should she be allowed access to any classified or secret information, she has already proven that she will not handle it properly.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 28, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Trump didn't so much as Russia to hack Hillary, he's under the assumption that they already have and has asked them if they have the emails to release them to the media.
> ...



After examining the server, the FBI said that there was nothing illegal that went on with her server, just that she was a bit careless.

And, I handled classified material from 1982 until 2002 as part of my duties as a PN.  All documents that were considered classified were clearly marked at the top and bottom of the page with large stamps.  If it came in on the radio traffic, there were boxes printed at the top and bottom of the message that stated the classification.

(C) When the emails in question were shown on the news, the classification markings were nothing like I've ever seen.  Just a "c" in parens at the beginning of a paragraph.  If this post were an email, this paragraph would be considered classified just because of the "c" at the beginning. 

While she may have been a bit careless, even the FBI said that there was no wrongdoing.


----------



## TooTall (Jul 28, 2016)

the_human_being said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > The FBI should be investigating Trump for this latest display of anti-patriotism.  He encouraged Russia (on National TV) to hack into Hillary's e-mails and publish them.  The Republican candidate for the Presidency is actually asking an enemy country to hack into an American's e-mails.  This is considered Treason.    If this isn't proof that the buffoon is not qualified to lead the country I don't know what is.
> ...



You beat me to it.  Spot on!


----------



## TooTall (Jul 28, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry but you can't shift what Hillary did to Trump.
> ...



If the Russians already have Hillary's e-mails, why not publish them.  The sure can't get them now unless they have a mole in the FBI.


----------



## JoeMoma (Jul 28, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > If Trump is treasonous then what does that make hillary who exposed the Intel?
> ...


DD (hexidecimal) = 221 as a base 10 number.


----------



## TooTall (Jul 28, 2016)

ABikerSailor said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



The FBI concluded that she lied a few dozen times.  I was Air Force and you were Navy and you know that we would be in the brig if we did what Hillary did with her private server.


----------



## boedicca (Jul 28, 2016)

Trump saying that Russia should share hiLIARy's emails with the rest of us is Treason.

But hiLIARy having a private, unsecure email server in violation of the Espionage Act which the Russians hacked to get her emails isn't?

Only in HopenChange UpIsDown, RightIsLeft, there is noTruth there Land.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 28, 2016)

ABikerSailor said:


> [
> After examining the server, the FBI said that there was nothing illegal that went on with her server, just that she was a bit careless.





Now you know that isn't even close to true adn bears virtually no relation to what Comey actually said.

If one of you democrats ever told the truth about anything,, would you burst into flames or something? ;dunno:



> And, I handled classified material from 1982 until 2002 as part of my duties as a PN.  All documents that were considered classified were clearly marked at the top and bottom of the page with large stamps.  If it came in on the radio traffic, there were boxes printed at the top and bottom of the message that stated the classification.



As were the ones Clinton mishandled. When she claimed otherwise, she was committing perjury. 



> (C) When the emails in question were shown on the news, the classification markings were nothing like I've ever seen.  Just a "c" in parens at the beginning of a paragraph.  If this post were an email, this paragraph would be considered classified just because of the "c" at the beginning.
> 
> While she may have been a bit careless, even the FBI said that there was no wrongdoing.



These were emails, not folders from WWII.

{
The cables published by WikiLeaks — 23,035 in all — are _all_ from her first year as secretary of state and are _all_ marked “(C)” for “confidential” — a designation for classified information. The cables were originally provided to WikiLeaks by Pfc. Bradley Manning in 2010. Mrs. Clinton held that office for another three years, meaning that she could have seen as many as nearly 100,000 such classified documents in the form of cables — proving, as Assange asserts, that “she was intimately familiar” with the “(C)” designation.


FBI Director James Comey may have attempted to sell the line that Clinton did not intend to break the law, but considering the size and scope of her mishandling of sensitive intelligence, it is more than a little hard to swallow what Comey was dishing out. Considering that the Justice Department has prosecuted people for far smaller infractions, it will be interesting to see if — now that it can be easily demonstrated that Clinton _knew she was breaking the law_ — Comey will continue to oppose her indictment.

Assange — with an obvious nod toward the irony involved — pointed out in an interview with ITV last month that the Obama administration has prosecuted a number of whistleblowers in recent years. WikiLeaks — which Assange started and continues to run while in exile — relies on whistleblowers, so his bias is easily understood.}

23,035 Cables Prove That Clinton Knew E-mails Were Marked Classified When She Sent and Received Them

Hillary might be above the law that governs the rest of us, but there is no question she broke that law.

I do find it amusing the DNC hacks in the media and on this forum accuse Trump of doing what Clinton actually did.

The Alinsky method.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 28, 2016)

boedicca said:


> Trump saying that Russia should share hiLIARy's emails with the rest of us is Treason.
> 
> But hiLIARy having a private, unsecure email server in violation of the Espionage Act which the Russians hacked to get her emails isn't?
> 
> Only in HopenChange UpIsDown, RightIsLeft, there is noTruth there Land.




The democrats are gutter scum, the lowest form of vermin on the planet.

What Trump in fact said was;

{
By the way, they hacked — they probably have her 33,000 e-mails. I hope they do. They probably have her 33,000 e-mails that she lost and deleted because you’d see some beauties there. So let’s see.}

Every time these filthy democrat lie, just remind them of what he in fact said.

Obvious mocking on his part, due to Hillary's string of felonies.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 28, 2016)

Comey would have done something but Billy Clinton cornered AG Loretta Lynch at her plane.   He assured her she would remain as AG if Hillary won the election. Lynch elected not to pursue the matter further.

See.  Democrats in action.


----------



## Ame®icano (Jul 28, 2016)

How Hillary story changes over time:

Nothing classified. - Leak proves it wrong
Nothing really classified. - Leak proves it wrong
Nothing classified at the time. - Leak proves it wrong
Others did exact the same thing. - Leak
Others did mostly the same thing. - Leak
Others did much worse. - Leak
Nothing marked classified. - Leak
Nothing not personal deleted. - Leak
Nothing turned over already. - Leak
No intention to deceive. - Leak
No evidence hacked. - Guccifer paraded on NBC.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jul 29, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, but he's so thick, he doesn't realise that and he encouraged Russia to do so.
> ...



Faux scandals??? LOL, this is from the idiots rabbiting on ad infinitum about Benghazi. 

I know there is nothing to hack. That is not the point. Trumplethinskin is so thick he doesn't realise that and STILL asked your friend and mine, Putin, to release the information if he had it.

Christ and you call me dumb. You're at a whole new level of dumbfuckery.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jul 29, 2016)

the_human_being said:


> [
> 
> 
> none of those points are facts. Just partisan hackery. You want facts? There were no WMDs in Iraq. Now there are thousands of dead and wounded US service people. Thanks Dumbya!



Take it up with the FBI director. He made the call.[/QUOTE]

Call for what?


----------



## Dr Grump (Jul 29, 2016)

the_human_being said:


> Well, appafrently you're pretty thick yourself claiming Russia can hack a server that is powered down and in FBI custody.



Oh God <buries head in hands>. That's not the point. Tell that to Trumpy. I'm not the one asking Putin to release the information, he is. IOW, he has no idea about the above.


----------



## TooTall (Jul 29, 2016)

ABikerSailor said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



You don't seem to know the difference between "a bit" and "extremely."  This is what the FBI Director said:

*"Although we did not find clear evidence that Secretary Clinton or her colleagues intended to violate laws governing the handling of the classified information, there is evidence that they were extremely careless in their handling of very sensitive, highly classified information."*


----------



## TooTall (Jul 29, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> > Well, appafrently you're pretty thick yourself claiming Russia can hack a server that is powered down and in FBI custody.
> ...



Do you think it is possible that Hillary's server was hacked before she deleted the 30,000 emails?  Or didn't that ever occur to you?


----------



## Dr Grump (Jul 29, 2016)

Vigilante said:


> The above is the perfect commie/socialist demoRAT....Fuck the Constitution and let Heir Hildebeast RULE with an iron fist.....Try Cuba, scumbag?



If she gets the votes in the House and Senate to amend or rescind the 2nd and you go against it, then it will be you fucking the Constitution. She'll be following the rules as set out by your FF.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jul 29, 2016)

eflatminor said:


> Tell us, how is reading Hillary's PERSONAL emails undermining our country?  She did promise they were personal emails only, right???



Take it up with Trumpy. He's the one who wants them released.


----------



## Marianne (Jul 29, 2016)

Mertex said:


> The FBI should be investigating Trump for this latest display of anti-patriotism.  He encouraged Russia (on National TV) to hack into Hillary's e-mails and publish them.  The Republican candidate for the Presidency is actually asking an enemy country to hack into an American's e-mails.  This is considered Treason.    If this isn't proof that the buffoon is not qualified to lead the country I don't know what is.
> 
> What will it take for Trump supporters to get the picture?  If he were to ask another country to drop a bomb on the US would the Trump supporters stand on the sidelines and cheer?  I believe they would.
> 
> ...


Yeah and this comes from a Hillitard  supporter? So if Killary didn't put any classified e-mail's on a non secure server what is there to worry about unless of course she did. 

BTW the king of treason is Obama, he's been actively undermining this country for 8 years.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jul 29, 2016)

jc456 said:


> [
> I thought you all stated we should become friends with the world? Allies?  Doesn't that include Russia?  Anyway, trump merely stated that if the 33,000 emails are  in their possession for them to release them. They're not supposed to be classified right?  Isn't that hillary swore on? What is it you're worried about?




Yeah, but Trumplethinskin doesn't know what they contain. He's not rubbing his hands with glee hoping Putin will release personal emails, he's hoping they were classified and sink Clinton.


----------



## TooTall (Jul 29, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry but you can't shift what Hillary did to Trump.
> ...



Trump doesn't want to undermine the country.  If Russia did hack Hillary's server before she deleted the 30,000 emails and they still have them, we know they were ALL personal things that could not harm our country.  Chelsea's wedding, yoga appointments, etc.  How do we know that?  Because Hillary already said so, and everybody knows she wouldn't lie, especially when national security could be in jeopardy.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jul 29, 2016)

jc456 said:


> [
> and what's wrong with that?  Let the american people see what was actually deleted by clinton.  Why don't you want to know?  i do, I bet there are emails about Benghazi in them.



Sure, and let's release Trump's tax returns.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jul 29, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> You Communists don't operate within the law, ever.
> 
> Hillary plans to appoint SCOTUS justices who are hostile to America and the Constitution. Piles of shit like Ginsburg and Kagan, who will declare the Bill of Rights "unconstitutional." (and spark a civil war.)




As long as she obeys the Constitution she's okay. The justices can't repel the 2nd. Christ, I'm not an American and even I know that.


----------



## TooTall (Jul 29, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> > The facts Bubba are that Hillary exposed classified information illegally in the first place. The facts are that she and Obama never ordered assets to attempt to reach our ambassador in Libya then lied about the cause of the attack to the American people. The facts are that Hillary was instrumental in ISIS taking over Libya. The facts are that Hillary is now under yet another investigation, this time by Obama's IRS. Hillary Clinton is dangerous and has already placed American classified information at risk and did absolutely nothing to aid those folks directly under her command.
> ...



There were a lot of WMD's in Iraq.  Saddam used some of them on the Kurds and hid war with Iran.  We just didn't find what was left.  Kerry and Clinton voted in favor of invading Iraq and the UN disagreed with you since they found Iraq in material breech of the cease fire.  Like it or not, Bush crossed the T's and dotted the i's before invading Iraq.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jul 29, 2016)

TooTall said:


> Trump doesn't want to undermine the country.  If Russia did hack Hillary's server before she deleted the 30,000 emails and they still have them, we know they were ALL personal things that could not harm our country.  Chelsea's wedding, yoga appointments, etc.  How do we know that?  Because Hillary already said so, and everybody knows she wouldn't lie, especially when national security could be in jeopardy.



Gone over this point a dozen times. Not doing it again.


----------



## TooTall (Jul 29, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Do Trump's tax returns have any national security secrets in them?


----------



## Dr Grump (Jul 29, 2016)

TooTall said:


> There were a lot of WMD's in Iraq.  Saddam used some of them on the Kurds and hid war with Iran.  We just didn't find what was left.  Kerry and Clinton voted in favor of invading Iraq and the UN disagreed with you since they found Iraq in material breech of the cease fire.  Like it or not, Bush crossed the T's and dotted the i's before invading Iraq.



At Least Trump Got One Thing Right. There Were No WMDs in Iraq

That above aside, there are plenty of countries that have WMDs - China, Russia, France, GB...when do you start the invasions?


----------



## Dr Grump (Jul 29, 2016)

TooTall said:


> Do Trump's tax returns have any national security secrets in them?



No, But it'll show he's worth about 1/10th of what he claims he is and show yet again that he is full of shit. Aside from that, it has been the norm...


----------



## Dr Grump (Jul 29, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



You're right. Not many have an IQ below 100 on this board. You might be the only one.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jul 29, 2016)

AnCap'n_Murica said:


> Then it shows them to be at least as thick in the head as those who can't see that it was the media being mocked.



What? Are you saying Trump was being sarcastic??? RATFLMAO!!! He wouldn't know sarcasm if it bit him the arse and gave him rabies.


----------



## TooTall (Jul 29, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > But according to these guys it hasn't been proven that the emails were classified yet. They are having a tough time making up their minds.
> ...



I have an even harder time giving the codes to someone who was found 'extremely careless in their handling of very sensitive, highly classified information.'  That is a direct quote from FBI Director Comey about Hillary Clinton's private email practice.

You mention contempt,check out the dozens of lies she told to cover up her actions.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jul 29, 2016)

TooTall said:


> I have an even harder time giving the codes to someone who was found 'extremely careless in their handling of very sensitive, highly classified information.'  That is a direct quote from FBI Director Comey about Hillary Clinton's private email practice.
> 
> You mention contempt,check out the dozens of lies she told to cover up her actions.




Neither candidate is ideal. She is just much better than him. You;d rather have somebody in charge who is beyond thin skinned and goes off his nut over every insult no matter how mild?


----------



## TooTall (Jul 29, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > I have an even harder time giving the codes to someone who was found 'extremely careless in their handling of very sensitive, highly classified information.'  That is a direct quote from FBI Director Comey about Hillary Clinton's private email practice.
> ...



It beats a gold plated liar every time in my book.


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 29, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > The above is the perfect commie/socialist demoRAT....Fuck the Constitution and let Heir Hildebeast RULE with an iron fist.....Try Cuba, scumbag?
> ...



There will be SO MUCH blood spilled over a move like that, that the First Revolution AND the Civil War will look like Kent State!....Go ahead subversives FUCK with us, as I do believe both our military and police will STAND with the Patriots... the DemoRAT convention showed how much you scum cared about the police....The fucking BLM was allowed to disrupt a moment of Silence for fallen officers, and the Establishment DemoSCUM did NOTHING about it!


----------



## Markle (Jul 29, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Hillary wants to end the Bill of Rights for "gun control," what we really need is "retard control" to contain those like Playtex, with her IQ of DD.
> ...



Impossible


----------



## Markle (Jul 29, 2016)

jon_berzerk said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > The FBI should be investigating Trump for this latest display of anti-patriotism.  He encouraged Russia (on National TV) to hack into Hillary's e-mails and publish them.  The Republican candidate for the Presidency is actually asking an enemy country to hack into an American's e-mails.  This is considered Treason.    If this isn't proof that the buffoon is not qualified to lead the country I don't know what is.
> ...



You're making no sense...whatsoever.  But then, it is obvious that is something you do all the time.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Jul 29, 2016)

Markle said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...




what the fuck is so hard to understand 

its not my problem it does not make sense to you 

 her servers had been gone and the 33000 emails missing 

years before trump said anything dupe


----------



## Markle (Jul 29, 2016)

Fair&Balanced said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > The FBI should be investigating Trump for this latest display of anti-patriotism.  He encouraged Russia (on National TV) to hack into Hillary's e-mails and publish them.  The Republican candidate for the Presidency is actually asking an enemy country to hack into an American's e-mails.  This is considered Treason.    If this isn't proof that the buffoon is not qualified to lead the country I don't know what is.
> ...



IF THAT comment cost him your vote, you weren't voting for him anyway.

At the same time, you are fine with someone keeping a secret, personal, unsecured server, containing top secret government documents for over four years...and then lie about the facts for months?

Curious....


----------



## Markle (Jul 29, 2016)

tresbigdog said:


> the_human_being said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Why can't you accept the FACT that he made no such suggestion?


----------



## Markle (Jul 29, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> Cheering for our enemies to hack our computers make you look Patriotic


----------



## Markle (Jul 29, 2016)

ABikerSailor said:


> You know, this shows how ignorant Trump supporters are.
> 
> First, it came out that Hillary had a private server in her house.  The FBI took it over and checked it out to see if there was anything illegal that had happened, and their determination was that while she was a bit careless and sloppy, she did nothing illegal.
> 
> ...



NO ONE has to MAKE Hillary Clinton look bad, she does all that by herself, her husband and daughter...and the rest of their cabal.

You KNOW that the DNC hack has nothing to do with Hillary's secret, private server...exactly how?


----------



## Markle (Jul 29, 2016)

ABikerSailor said:


> *
> After examining the server, the FBI said that there was nothing illegal that went on with her server, just that she was a bit careless.*
> 
> And, I handled classified material from 1982 until 2002 as part of my duties as a PN.  All documents that were considered classified were clearly marked at the top and bottom of the page with large stamps.  If it came in on the radio traffic, there were boxes printed at the top and bottom of the message that stated the classification.
> ...



During their exchange, Comey admitted that Clinton, despite her claims of innocence, shared classified information from multiple devices and failed to turn over all of her work-related emails after she was ordered to do so.

_GOWDY: Good morning, Director Comey. Secretary Clinton said she never sent or received classified information over her private e-mail. Was that true?

COMEY: Our investigation found that there was classified information sent —

GOWDY: So it was not true?

COMEY: That’s what I said.

GOWDY: OK. Well, I’m looking for a little shorter answer so you and I are not here quite as long. Secretary Clinton said there was not marked classified on her e-mails either sent or received, was that true?

COMEY: That’s not true. There were a small number of portion markings on I think three of the documents.

GOWDY: Secretary Clinton said ‘I did not e-mail any classified material to anyone on my e-mail, there is no classified material.’ Was that true?

COMEY: There was classified material e-mail.

GOWDY: Secretary Clinton said she used just one device. Was that true?

COMEY: She used multiple devices during the four years of her term as secretary of State.

GOWDY: Secretary Clinton said all work-related e-mails were returned to the State Department. Was that true?

COMEY: No. We found work-related e-mails, thousands that were not returned._



_GOWDY: Secretary Clinton said neither she nor anyone else deleted work-related e-mails from her personal account. Was that true?

COMEY: That’s a harder one to answer. We found traces of work related e-mails in — on devices or slack space, whether they were deleted or whether when a server was changed out something happened to them. There’s no doubt that the work-related e-mails that were removed electronically from the — the e-mail system.

GOWDY: Secretary Clinton said her lawyers read every one of the e-mails and were overly inclusive. Did her lawyers read the e-mail content individually?

COMEY: No._



_In a later exchange with Rep. Mark Meadows (R-N.C.) Comey said Clinton wasn’t sophisticated enough to understand what information was classified and what wasn’t._


----------



## Markle (Jul 29, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > There were a lot of WMD's in Iraq.  Saddam used some of them on the Kurds and hid war with Iran.  We just didn't find what was left.  Kerry and Clinton voted in favor of invading Iraq and the UN disagreed with you since they found Iraq in material breech of the cease fire.  Like it or not, Bush crossed the T's and dotted the i's before invading Iraq.
> ...



There WERE WMD's in Iraq along with 500 tonnes of yellowcake which the U.S. shipped to Canada for safe storage.


----------



## amethyst (Jul 29, 2016)

drama queens here

i saw the speech it was a joke. reading off the dnc memo?


----------



## Muhammed (Jul 29, 2016)

jc456 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


What the FBI said is that they were deleted in a manner that makes then unrecoverable. So if the hacker has them they got them a long time ago.

Deleting files in that manner requires more than clicking a delete button. The files have to be overwritten. It is ridiculous to believe that someone would do that over wedding plans.


----------



## Brynmr (Jul 29, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



Uncensored was right. You lied. Like Hillary and Obama, you're a liar.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jul 30, 2016)

Markle said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Yep. Probably right there.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jul 30, 2016)

Markle said:


> There WERE WMD's in Iraq along with 500 tonnes of yellowcake which the U.S. shipped to Canada for safe storage.




Credible links please.
That aside, so what? Even if this is true, China and Russia have WMDs. When do the invasions begin?


----------



## TooTall (Jul 30, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > There WERE WMD's in Iraq along with 500 tonnes of yellowcake which the U.S. shipped to Canada for safe storage.
> ...



When the UN declares them in material breech of a cease fire would be a good time.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jul 30, 2016)

TooTall said:


> When the UN declares them in material breech of a cease fire would be a good time.



Oh, so now the UN has credibility. Interesting. And which UN resolution agreed with the invasion of Iraq in 2003 (hint, there isn't one that was approved by the SC)


----------



## TooTall (Jul 30, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > When the UN declares them in material breech of a cease fire would be a good time.
> ...



When has the SC approved anything involving a muslim country other than declaring Iraq in material breech?  The only thing they always approve is condemnation of Israel.

When a cease fire is violated, the only sensible solution is to resume firing.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jul 30, 2016)

TooTall said:


> When has the SC approved anything involving a muslim country other than declaring Iraq in material breech?  The only thing they always approve is condemnation of Israel.
> 
> When a cease fire is violated, the only sensible solution is to resume firing.



Oh, so now the UN doesn't matter....make up your mind. 
Bush going into Iraq was BS. Stated it at the time. Stating it now. Gee, who ended up being right?


----------



## TooTall (Jul 30, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > When has the SC approved anything involving a muslim country other than declaring Iraq in material breech?  The only thing they always approve is condemnation of Israel.
> ...



The only real BS in Iraq was Obama keeping a campaign promise and pulling ALL of the US support troops out instead of taking the advice from the Pentagon to leave a residual force in country.  Gee, he has since had to send them back after ISIS was formed and took over part of the country.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jul 30, 2016)

TooTall said:


> The only real BS in Iraq was Obama keeping a campaign promise and pulling ALL of the US support troops out instead of taking the advice from the Pentagon to leave a residual force in country.  Gee, he has since had to send them back after ISIS was formed and took over part of the country.



Oh please. I don't even bother listening to anybody who puts the words "Iraq", "Obama" and "fault" in the same sentence. Iraq and ALL it's consequences are owned lock, stock and barrel by Dubya, Cheney, Wolfowitz and anybody else involved from that cabal. All Obama did was take the advice of his generals. Something Dubya should have done in the first place. The whole place is a clusterfuck.

The bit I really love and find ironic, is that Repubs are huge on personal responsibility. When it comes to Iraq they can't wait to pin blame on Obama. It's their clusterfuck, they own it. Period.


----------



## TooTall (Jul 30, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > The only real BS in Iraq was Obama keeping a campaign promise and pulling ALL of the US support troops out instead of taking the advice from the Pentagon to leave a residual force in country.  Gee, he has since had to send them back after ISIS was formed and took over part of the country.
> ...



Bush, bad....Obama, good.  Got it.

As I previously stated, Bush got the OK from Congress and that made it legal


----------



## Dr Grump (Jul 30, 2016)

TooTall said:


> [
> 
> Bush, bad....Obama, good.  Got it.
> 
> As I previously stated, Bush got the OK from Congress and that made it legal


Y'know TT, I get sick of the same old BS. "Oh, bush, bad, Obama good". It's like being in a fucking schoolyard. It's not that simple. Somehow, Bush and all his acolytes invade Iraq and Afghanistan against the wishes of the rest of the world. They were there for five years of Bush's presidency. Everything was well-entrenched by the time Obama came to power, and suddenly everything is somehow Obama's fault when he gets elected. Started from Day One he was sworn in. Get fucked. Do you think any rational, sane person thinks like this? No. They don't. We're not idiots. And if you want get on your knees for Bush, go for it. I believe you are responsible for your actions. Iraq and Afghanistan are, and always will be, Bush's wars of choice.

I laugh my head off whenever I criticise Bush about this for two main reasons. And this is just how fucking stupid you think the rest of us are:
1) Criticise the invasion? GoPers fall over themselves about how Bush was right and there were WMDs; Congress approved of the invasion; Saddam was bad; Blah, blah, blah
2) Mention how it's all turned into a clusterfuck? Obama's fault.

I'll tell  you something for free. The VAST majority of people in the western world, and ALL sane Americans know that those wars are Bush's. The only people who don't see that are neocon whackos. Who are by far the minority. If you want bury your head in the sand then have at it. Don't try and sell you snake oil to the rest of us. We're laughing at you.....


----------



## TooTall (Jul 30, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Any fool that calls the invasion of Afghanistan a war of choice is an anti-American idiot. That is like saying declaring war on Japan because of a few bombs dropped at Pearl Harbor was a war of choice.

I do not consider you a rational sane person, and the wars became Obama's responsibility when he took office. I don't blame him for engaging but I do blame him for surrendering Bush's gains to keep a campaign promise. All of the loss in human life was squandered for political gain.

If you can be bothered to read, you will find the rest of the world wasn't against the Iraq invasion:

"The Bush administration briefly used "coalition of the willing" to refer to the countries who supported, militarily or politically, the 2003 invasion of Iraq and subsequent military presence in post-invasion Iraq. The original list released in March 2003 included 46 members. In April 2003, the list was updated to include 49 countries, though it was reduced to 48 after Costa Rica objected to its inclusion. Of the 48 countries on the list, three contributed troops to the invasion force (the United Kingdom, Australia and Poland). An additional 37 countries provided some number of troops to support military operations after the invasion was complete."

I will repeat, the way Obama ended the Iraq war was a clusterfuck.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jul 30, 2016)

TooTall said:


> Any fool that calls the invasion of Afghanistan a war of choice is an anti-American idiot. That is like saying declaring war on Japan because of a few bombs dropped at Pearl Harbor was a war of choice.
> 
> I do not consider you a rational sane person, and the wars became Obama's responsibility when he took office. I don't blame him for engaging but I do blame him for surrendering Bush's gains to keep a campaign promise. All of the loss in human life was squandered for political gain.
> 
> ...



You're comparing Pearl Harbor to Iraq/Afghanistan? An action where the Imperial Japanese Army/Air Force and Navy blew up the Pacific Fleet vs 17 mainly Saudi nationals flew planes into the WTC? That's what your saying. Saudis ram planes into the WTC and it's Afghanistan/Iraq's fault? Bad analogy. 

Let me give you a history lesson on the Coalition of the Willing. The only countries that mattered were the US, UK and Australia. I live in Australia. The invasion was opposed by the vast majority. The ONLY reason Howard got reelected after the invasion was due to the economy. If the ONLY issue in the subsequent election had been the supporting the Invasion of Iraq and Afghanistan he would have lost in landslide. One of the most unpopular decisions he ever made. As for the UK. Two words: Chilcot Report. As for the rest of the Coalition of the Willing - nothing but US proxies, acolytes, arse lickers and nobodies. Where was France? Russia? China? Germany? NOWHERE.

How was it a clusterfuck? He was in a lose-lose situation. Thanks Dubya. Would you like your son or daughter to be the last death in that war? Fuck off....


----------



## eflatminor (Jul 30, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > Tell us, how is reading Hillary's PERSONAL emails undermining our country?  She did promise they were personal emails only, right???
> ...



He apparently doesn't think Hill's personal emails undermine the country.  Do you?


----------



## Dr Grump (Jul 30, 2016)

eflatminor said:


> He apparently doesn't think Hill's personal emails undermine the country.  Do you?



I think he does. Why else was he wishing/hoping/praying for the Ruskies to get their content?


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 30, 2016)

If the server is off-line, then there is no way anyone can get to it.

The second thing is it wasn't Clinton's server that was hacked, it was the DNC's server. 

I think Trump baited the left and they swallowed the bait and the hook and the line and the sinker. 

Another silly issue by the left.


----------



## eflatminor (Jul 30, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > He apparently doesn't think Hill's personal emails undermine the country.  Do you?
> ...



Perhaps he wishes to demonstrate yet again Hillary's propensity to lie?


----------



## Dr Grump (Jul 30, 2016)

eflatminor said:


> Perhaps he wishes to demonstrate yet again Hillary's propensity to lie?



Unlike is propensity to be the soothsayer of truth, enlightenment and the American way.


----------



## eflatminor (Jul 30, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps he wishes to demonstrate yet again Hillary's propensity to lie?
> ...



No, he's a liar too.  Just wondering why anyone would suggest the release of Hillary's personal emails would endanger national security.  They're personal, right?


----------



## Dr Grump (Jul 30, 2016)

eflatminor said:


> No, he's a liar too.  Just wondering why anyone would suggest the release of Hillary's personal emails would endanger national security.  They're personal, right?



Okay, I've said this on the boards at least five other times in the past hour or so, but you seem like a reasonable person so I'll say it again. He didn't know that, though. He thinks there's a smoking gun. He hoped to ruin her. He was wrong.


----------



## eflatminor (Jul 30, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > No, he's a liar too.  Just wondering why anyone would suggest the release of Hillary's personal emails would endanger national security.  They're personal, right?
> ...



Not sure how you could know what Trump or any other man knows, hopes or thinks.  Not sure how you know anyone was wrong or not as thus far, those emails remain deleted.

If, and it's a big if, Russia or any other hacker has those deleted emails, then and only then will we see if Hill lied again.

Won't make me vote for Trump either way.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 30, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > No, he's a liar too.  Just wondering why anyone would suggest the release of Hillary's personal emails would endanger national security.  They're personal, right?
> ...



Or he said it to get everyone to think about how she endangered American security. You don't know his intent. But he also knew it was the DNC servers that were hacked not her personal servers.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jul 30, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> If
> I think Trump baited the left and they swallowed the bait and the hook and the line and the sinker.



He's nowhere near that smart. Anybody who thinks that is being baited themselves. Are you being baited?


----------



## Dr Grump (Jul 30, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> Or he said it to get everyone to think about how she endangered American security. You don't know his intent. But he also knew it was the DNC servers that were hacked not her personal servers.



I do know his intent by his subsequent comments after the original. Tell you what, go back and see what he said after. Then tell me you don't know his intent. And if you don't know, you're dumb as a post. And that's not an opinion....


----------



## Dr Grump (Jul 30, 2016)

eflatminor said:


> Not sure how you could know what Trump or any other man knows, hopes or thinks.  Not sure how you know anyone was wrong or not as thus far, those emails remain deleted.
> 
> If, and it's a big if, Russia or any other hacker has those deleted emails, then and only then will we see if Hill lied again.
> 
> Won't make me vote for Trump either way.




I know that because I've heard him talk and he is thick as pigshit. You haven't heard him talk lately? really?
Glad to see you are sane. Vote third party I say...


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 30, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > If
> ...



He is that smart, you don't build real estate empires by being stupid.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 30, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Or he said it to get everyone to think about how she endangered American security. You don't know his intent. But he also knew it was the DNC servers that were hacked not her personal servers.
> ...



You can't know his intent, he is a baiter and you libs fall for it. First he knew it was the DNC server that was hacked, secondly, there wasn't any classified info that the Russian had or might of had, Clinton herself told you that, unless you believe Clinton lied. 

As being dumb as a post, that is a stupid regressive left comment. I dislike Trump a lot, yet you left wing nut jobs believe what Hillary tells you without question and that is even after knowing she has lied to you. Who is really the dumb one?


----------



## Dr Grump (Jul 30, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> He is that smart, you don't build real estate empires by being stupid.



What empire? He inherited his "small loan" (his words) of  $200 million and since then has done fuck-all. Well, there are the four Chapter 11's...How are those tax returns being released going? He claims to be worth $10 billion. Looks like it's close to $600 million.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 30, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > He is that smart, you don't build real estate empires by being stupid.
> ...



He has 500 million more than you, but that takes no brains to get that, right. He is a terrible politician, but he is by no means dumb.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jul 30, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> You can't know his intent, he is a baiter and you libs fall for it. First he knew it was the DNC server that was hacked, secondly, there wasn't any classified info that the Russian had or might of had, Clinton herself told you that, unless you believe Clinton lied.
> 
> As being dumb as a post, that is a stupid regressive left comment. I dislike Trump a lot, yet you left wing nut jobs believe what Hillary tells you without question and that is even after knowing she has lied to you. Who is really the dumb one?




Of course i can know his intent due to his previous replies to various questions and press conferences. It's not rocket science. The guy is a vacuous moron. At best. Go listen to what he said. Please. You are looking like an idiot. Anybody with half a brain can see he hadn't a clue what had or had not been released. He was hoping to hand Clinton her arse on a plate.

This 'left-wing nutjob' is anti abortion and affirmative action...yeah, a real leftie. That's the problem with you Yanks and your crappy political system. You only have two trains of thought. There are at least 7 different political parties in my Parliament, pal. And I've voted for five of them in the past.

If you've read my other posts you'll know that I think both candidates are poor. The problem is that Trump is much, much poorer than Hillary. The GoP had an opportunity this year to put forward some pretty decent personal. They blew it. Not my fault or problem.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jul 30, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> He has 500 million more than you, but that takes no brains to get that, right. He is a terrible politician, but he is by no means dumb.



From a $200 million start 35 years ago, yeah, that is a poor return. He is thick as pig shit. The wind my dog just passed shows more signs of intelligence. That's the problem with you sycophants who believe the almighty dollar is their Magog - you equate wealth with intelligence. That can be true (Gates and Jobs), but it can also be BS.


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 30, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > He is that smart, you don't build real estate empires by being stupid.
> ...


Give us Hillary's Wall Street transcripts and we'll give you trumps taxes.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jul 30, 2016)

WillowTree said:


> Give us Hillary's Wall Street transcripts and we'll give you trumps taxes.



Deal.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Jul 30, 2016)

Trump is the manifestation of a reaction.  To a large extent, so is Bernie....together they are more than half the voting population.

Why can't both sides acknowledge that a good portion of America is pissed off about business as usual.

People want to call Trump stupid (including me).  What's funny is that they are doing while their heads are up their asses.


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 30, 2016)

Oh! And we will like to have her 33 thousand emails too.


Dr Grump said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Give us Hillary's Wall Street transcripts and we'll give you trumps taxes.
> ...


okay! Give them up.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 30, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > You can't know his intent, he is a baiter and you libs fall for it. First he knew it was the DNC server that was hacked, secondly, there wasn't any classified info that the Russian had or might of had, Clinton herself told you that, unless you believe Clinton lied.
> ...



You are a nut job, you haters are going to hate. Glad you have 7 different parties. I don't know what country you are from but I would be willing to bet that I wouldn't know any of your leaders nor do I care to. Yet, you desperately want us to recognize your opinion. Fine I recognize your opinion as being without merit and you are not logical. 

I have voted for five different parties and will vote for another party this year. Big whopping deal. 

If you don't like our political system, too bad, you aren't a citizen and we don't care. You have 7 parties and are not relevant to us.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 30, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > He has 500 million more than you, but that takes no brains to get that, right. He is a terrible politician, but he is by no means dumb.
> ...



Sounds like sour grapes, his properties that he owns are worth billions. He doesn't have billions without being smart, you are doing something right. Back to the name calling. I love how you just love to call people that don't agree with you names, that is a sure sign of intelligence.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jul 30, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> Sounds like sour grapes, his properties that he owns are worth billions. He doesn't have billions without being smart, you are doing something right. Back to the name calling. I love how you just love to call people that don't agree with you names, that is a sure sign of intelligence.



It's not so much name calling as opposed to how vacuous you are.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jul 30, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> You are a nut job, you haters are going to hate. Glad you have 7 different parties. I don't know what country you are from but I would be willing to bet that I wouldn't know any of your leaders nor do I care to. Yet, you desperately want us to recognize your opinion. Fine I recognize your opinion as being without merit and you are not logical.
> 
> I have voted for five different parties and will vote for another party this year. Big whopping deal.
> 
> If you don't like our political system, too bad, you aren't a citizen and we don't care. You have 7 parties and are not relevant to us.



not about hating. you think I don't want a strong US? of course i do. But if you keep on backing losers like Trump you're going to be a third world country in no time.

Yeah. nothing logical about filing 4 chapter 11s. Go tell that to the sub-contractors he ripped off...

Love the xenophobia! Well done Georgio....


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 30, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like sour grapes, his properties that he owns are worth billions. He doesn't have billions without being smart, you are doing something right. Back to the name calling. I love how you just love to call people that don't agree with you names, that is a sure sign of intelligence.
> ...



Sure, whatever you want to believe.


----------



## Slave2the$ (Jul 30, 2016)

This thread reminds me of the time a child chewed a pop tart into the shape of a gun. The libs went ape shit and suspended the child. "Oh lord! This is unacceptable, imagine if that thing went off? It could have hurt someone!"

Libs are not fit to think. They cannot think past step 1. Please let conservatives handle the thinking from now on.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 30, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


So you don't expect obummer to honor his promises? Is that what you're saying?


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 30, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > You are a nut job, you haters are going to hate. Glad you have 7 different parties. I don't know what country you are from but I would be willing to bet that I wouldn't know any of your leaders nor do I care to. Yet, you desperately want us to recognize your opinion. Fine I recognize your opinion as being without merit and you are not logical.
> ...



I don't like the idea he filed bankruptcy, but our legal system allows for it and I don't fault others for playing by the rules. However the rich have written laws for the rich since the beginning of time. 

Who said I was backing Trump? I have said to you over and over that I won't back Trump, you seem to pick and choose what you want out of post or you have poor reading comprehension skills. You seem to be another leftwing nutter that tries to box me in to a certain category.

Like you said you have voted for 5 different parties, I am going to be at 6 different parties after this election. 

You don't like the idea that I think Trump is a little better than Hillary. I think she is very dangerous, her lies about Libya to over throw a government was wrong. Even Obama says it is a low point in his administration. The games she played in Honduras are cause for concern. But the left won't talk those issues, they are hung up about a  what Trump said about Russians releasing Clintons e-mails that don't have any classified information on them. Instead of talking about the inter-cities and their issues, liberals are concerned that Trumps wife plagiarized a speech from 8 years ago. Instead of talking about immigration issues, the left wants to talk about Trump's wife's boob job. 

Trump isn't any better when he brings up dumb things like Russians having Clinton's emails. 

Two stupid candidates and even dumber supporters.


----------



## WillowTree (Jul 30, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > You are a nut job, you haters are going to hate. Glad you have 7 different parties. I don't know what country you are from but I would be willing to bet that I wouldn't know any of your leaders nor do I care to. Yet, you desperately want us to recognize your opinion. Fine I recognize your opinion as being without merit and you are not logical.
> ...


There's that xenophobia charge again. Why do ewe do that?


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 30, 2016)

WillowTree said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



He has nothing else. Just wants to name call, it's a regressive left tactic.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 30, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Any fool that calls the invasion of Afghanistan a war of choice is an anti-American idiot. That is like saying declaring war on Japan because of a few bombs dropped at Pearl Harbor was a war of choice.
> ...


Well, if you want an analogy,  Japan bombs Pearl Harbor and we go to Germany. Hmmmmm seems the same to me.


----------



## TooTall (Jul 30, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Any fool that calls the invasion of Afghanistan a war of choice is an anti-American idiot. That is like saying declaring war on Japan because of a few bombs dropped at Pearl Harbor was a war of choice.
> ...



Why didn't FDR just ignore the loss 3,000 American lives?  You expected Bush to just ignore it or you call it an unnecesary war. I spent 6 almost 6 months in Australia years ago and thoroughly enjoyed it.  You can fuck off if you aren't an American citizen.


----------



## Brynmr (Jul 30, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> you think I don't want a strong US? of course i do. But if you keep on backing losers like Trump you're going to be a third world country in no time.



Anyone voting for Clinton is voting for the end of our country. This is painfully obvious.


----------



## Brynmr (Jul 30, 2016)

People backing Hillary are either anti America or clueless. Could be both of course but I'm thinking one or the other.


----------



## TooTall (Jul 30, 2016)

Mertex said:


> The FBI should be investigating Trump for this latest display of anti-patriotism.  He encouraged Russia (on National TV) to hack into Hillary's e-mails and publish them.  The Republican candidate for the Presidency is actually asking an enemy country to hack into an American's e-mails.  This is considered Treason.    If this isn't proof that the buffoon is not qualified to lead the country I don't know what is.
> 
> What will it take for Trump supporters to get the picture?  If he were to ask another country to drop a bomb on the US would the Trump supporters stand on the sidelines and cheer?  I believe they would.
> 
> ...



Here are excerpts from what Charles Krauthammer had to say about Trumps statement on Russia.  And he is no Trump fan.

"Conservative commentator Charles Krauthammer pointed out what many have called a brilliant trap GOP presidential Donald Trump set for Democrat rival Hillary Clinton earlier this week when he called on the Russian government to find the 30,000 emails missing from the former secretary of state’s personal email server.

Krauthammer told Fox News’ “Special Report” host Bret Baier that people remembered what Trump said about Russia because that remark was his “parting shot,” adding that “it was a clever thing to plant, because it is an issue.”

The Clinton campaign responded to Trump’s remark, saying, “This has gone from being a curiosity, and a matter of politics, to being a national security issue.”

So it would appear that Clinton’s campaign just admitted that at least some of the emails housed on her e-mail server were indeed a national security issue.

The Pulitzer Prize winner pointed out that if the emails Clinton deleted were actually about yoga lessons and wedding planning, there’s no national security involved at all. So why mention national security at all when criticizing Trump?

“So the Clinton campaign ends up admitting that perhaps there really is work-related, if not classified stuff, on the emails which she deleted, which I think would be the grounds for a charge of obstruction,” he said.

Krauthammer also added the whether Trump’s remark was serious or not, “it leaves the Clinton campaign in a complete contradiction. If these are just private emails, then there is nothing to be concerned about. There’s no espionage. There is no danger to national security.”


----------



## TooTall (Jul 30, 2016)

tigerred59 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > The FBI should be investigating Trump for this latest display of anti-patriotism.  He encouraged Russia (on National TV) to hack into Hillary's e-mails and publish them.  The Republican candidate for the Presidency is actually asking an enemy country to hack into an American's e-mails.  This is considered Treason.    If this isn't proof that the buffoon is not qualified to lead the country I don't know what is.
> ...



Did they hack his unsecured private server and get all of those highly classified documents he was sending to his staff?  Or was that another traitor?


----------



## TooTall (Jul 30, 2016)

Mertex said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > Hillary gave Russia all those emails.  Is that not treason?
> ...



If they could hack the DNC, what makes an idiot like you think they didn't hack Hillary's unsecured server?


----------



## hadit (Jul 30, 2016)

the_human_being said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > the_human_being said:
> ...


Not only that, but if anyone could seriously hack that computer now, they are truly the best of the best hackers.  I mean, Hillary took a dust cloth to it and wiped it, remember?  Seriously, though, that computer is no longer accessible to the internet, in fact it is most likely not assembled at all.


----------



## hadit (Jul 30, 2016)

TooTall said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


Now, now, don't go destroying an article of faith for the faithful.  They've clung tenaciously to the idea that her server was never hacked.  I think it helps them sleep at night.


----------



## hadit (Jul 30, 2016)

ABikerSailor said:


> You know, this shows how ignorant Trump supporters are.
> 
> First, it came out that Hillary had a private server in her house.  The FBI took it over and checked it out to see if there was anything illegal that had happened, and their determination was that while she was a bit careless and sloppy, she did nothing illegal.
> 
> ...


Now I see why you are confused.  The FBI most certainly did not say Hillary was a bit careless and sloppy.  I'll leave it to you to see how they actually characterized it, minus the spin you're attempting to put on it.


----------



## hadit (Jul 30, 2016)

ABikerSailor said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


The FBI didn't say she was a bit careless, they said she was a lot careless.  And, it simply doesn't matter if the information was marked or not.  Hillary had the training and responsibility to mark it classified and handle it appropriately.  She did not.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 30, 2016)

Brynmr said:


> People backing Hillary are either anti America or clueless. Could be both of course but I'm thinking one or the other.



People that are backing the current republican party are anti-American and seek to undermine America as a world leader. You bastards have nothing besides cut, cut and do what has failed this country countless times in the past.


----------



## hadit (Jul 30, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > The above is the perfect commie/socialist demoRAT....Fuck the Constitution and let Heir Hildebeast RULE with an iron fist.....Try Cuba, scumbag?
> ...


Incorrect.  She will need to get 2/3 of the individual states to do that.  But please, do try again.


----------



## hadit (Jul 30, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


If you have them, go ahead.


----------



## Correll (Jul 30, 2016)

Mertex said:


> The FBI should be investigating Trump for this latest display of anti-patriotism.  He encouraged Russia (on National TV) to hack into Hillary's e-mails and publish them.  The Republican candidate for the Presidency is actually asking an enemy country to hack into an American's e-mails.  This is considered Treason.    If this isn't proof that the buffoon is not qualified to lead the country I don't know what is.
> 
> What will it take for Trump supporters to get the picture?  If he were to ask another country to drop a bomb on the US would the Trump supporters stand on the sidelines and cheer?  I believe they would.
> 
> ...


----------



## ElGringoViejo (Jul 30, 2016)

Correll said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > The FBI should be investigating Trump for this latest display of anti-patriotism.  He encouraged Russia (on National TV) to hack into Hillary's e-mails and publish them.  The Republican candidate for the Presidency is actually asking an enemy country to hack into an American's e-mails.  This is considered Treason.    If this isn't proof that the buffoon is not qualified to lead the country I don't know what is.
> ...


----------



## ElGringoViejo (Jul 30, 2016)

Donald J. Trump tied thirteen years old child Katie Johnson to a bed and forcibly gang-raped her while she begged him to stop.  Trump to prison for life.  Never Trump.  James Trump.


----------



## TooTall (Jul 30, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Is there any doubt that there were classified documents in her emails?  Not according to the FBI Director Comey

*"Although we did not find clear evidence that Secretary Clinton or her colleagues intended to violate laws governing the handling of the classified information, there is evidence that they were extremely careless in their handling of very sensitive, highly classified information."*


----------



## Correll (Jul 30, 2016)

ElGringoViejo said:


> Donald J. Trump tied thirteen years old child Katie Johnson to a bed and forcibly gang-raped her while she begged him to stop.  Trump to prison for life.  Never Trump.  James Trump.


----------



## TooTall (Jul 30, 2016)

ElGringoViejo said:


> Donald J. Trump tied thirteen years old child Katie Johnson to a bed and forcibly gang-raped her while she begged him to stop.  Trump to prison for life.  Never Trump.  James Trump.



If that is true, he should share a cell with Bill Clinton for raping Juanita Broderick.


----------



## hadit (Jul 30, 2016)

ElGringoViejo said:


> Donald J. Trump tied thirteen years old child Katie Johnson to a bed and forcibly gang-raped her while she begged him to stop.  Trump to prison for life.  Never Trump.  James Trump.


Evidence?


----------



## jillian (Jul 30, 2016)

hadit said:


> ElGringoViejo said:
> 
> 
> > Donald J. Trump tied thirteen years old child Katie Johnson to a bed and forcibly gang-raped her while she begged him to stop.  Trump to prison for life.  Never Trump.  James Trump.
> ...


Lawsuit Charges Donald Trump with Raping a 13-Year-Old Girl


----------



## hadit (Jul 30, 2016)

jillian said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > ElGringoViejo said:
> ...


Until it's proven, it's an allegation.


----------



## Correll (Jul 30, 2016)

jillian said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > ElGringoViejo said:
> ...


----------



## tigerred59 (Jul 30, 2016)

TooTall said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


*Bottom line is this, why don't we wait and see, and if Putin is in the closet with the RNC, it'll show. But com'on, we all know the RNC are commies in the closet!*


----------



## Dr Grump (Jul 30, 2016)

jc456 said:


> So you don't expect obummer to honor his promises? Is that what you're saying?



Not all. He's a politician.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 30, 2016)

tigerred59 said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Actually, the DNC is closer to Communism and Socialism. But spin it anyway you need to to sleep at night.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 30, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > So you don't expect obummer to honor his promises? Is that what you're saying?
> ...



Then it doesn't matter who you vote for, you can't trust them anyway. Good point.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jul 30, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> There's that xenophobia charge again. Why do ewe do that?



Er, do you even know what xenophobia is?


----------



## Dr Grump (Jul 30, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> Then it doesn't matter who you vote for, you can't trust them anyway. Good point.



No, not at all. You seem like an absolutist who wants a perfect world. Never going to happen. And if you get real, then you have to look at which politician is saying what and see who is the best of the bad bunch. That's the reality. Just and FYI, there is no such thing as Utopia. If you think there is, you're going to have a very disappointing life.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jul 30, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> He has nothing else. Just wants to name call, it's a regressive left tactic.



So you all posts 317, 343, 335 and 334 'nothing else'. And I call it as I see it.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jul 30, 2016)

TooTall said:


> Why didn't FDR just ignore the loss 3,000 American lives?  You expected Bush to just ignore it or you call it an unnecesary war. I spent 6 almost 6 months in Australia years ago and thoroughly enjoyed it.  You can fuck off if you aren't an American citizen.



Japan owned Pearl Harbor. Iraq owned shit about 9/11. 

As I've said many times before on this board - the day America fucks off and leaves the rest of the world alone is the day I leave this board. IOW I never will because America just can't help itself. It has to stick its nose in everybody else's business. Sucks, eh?


----------



## Dr Grump (Jul 30, 2016)

Brynmr said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > you think I don't want a strong US? of course i do. But if you keep on backing losers like Trump you're going to be a third world country in no time.
> ...



Whereas anybody voting for Trump is voting for the rebirth of a great nation <sarcasm>.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jul 30, 2016)

hadit said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



To be ratified, yes....But she needs to get the votes in the house and senate first to get the process going. I doubt they'd take the other option first (a convention of the states).


----------



## Dr Grump (Jul 30, 2016)

TooTall said:


> Is there any doubt that there were classified documents in her emails?  Not according to the FBI Director Comey
> 
> *"Although we did not find clear evidence that Secretary Clinton or her colleagues intended to violate laws governing the handling of the classified information, there is evidence that they were extremely careless in their handling of very sensitive, highly classified information."*



Not only does your point not negate mine, it has nothing to do with mine.


----------



## jillian (Jul 30, 2016)

hadit said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



but it's fact that bill is a rapist?

shut up.


----------



## TooTall (Jul 30, 2016)

tigerred59 said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Sure, and Reagan brought down the USSR because he loved commies.  You are one sick fuck if you think the Republicans are commies.


----------



## charwin95 (Jul 30, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > You are a nut job, you haters are going to hate. Glad you have 7 different parties. I don't know what country you are from but I would be willing to bet that I wouldn't know any of your leaders nor do I care to. Yet, you desperately want us to recognize your opinion. Fine I recognize your opinion as being without merit and you are not logical.
> ...



I may add..... The sad part after those chapter 11s Trump bragged he made a lot of money.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 30, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > So you don't expect obummer to honor his promises? Is that what you're saying?
> ...


Well he totally fkd healthcare and lost jobs because of it. Yahoo


----------



## jc456 (Jul 30, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


So you're pissed cause he used the law to benefit himself? That's brilliant


----------



## jillian (Jul 30, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Is there any doubt that there were classified documents in her emails?  Not according to the FBI Director Comey
> ...



but....but....but.... no one is allowed to point out what the donald is or they get cranky.


Papageorgio said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...



you should probably go look up the word regressive dum dum


----------



## boedicca (Jul 30, 2016)

jillian said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > ElGringoViejo said:
> ...




Given the Epstein mention, I suspect that the 13 year old is confusing Trump with Bill Clinton.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jul 30, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Well he totally fkd healthcare and lost jobs because of it. Yahoo



Healthcare is in a lot better place than it was. Ask those who are now covered. Lost jobs?


----------



## boedicca (Jul 30, 2016)

TooTall said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > The FBI should be investigating Trump for this latest display of anti-patriotism.  He encouraged Russia (on National TV) to hack into Hillary's e-mails and publish them.  The Republican candidate for the Presidency is actually asking an enemy country to hack into an American's e-mails.  This is considered Treason.    If this isn't proof that the buffoon is not qualified to lead the country I don't know what is.
> ...




Bingo.

If hiLIARy was telling the truth that the deleted emails were all personal, then it's not treasonous to suggest that the Russians release her Yoga schedule.

If the emails do contain national security related info, then hiLIARY LIED.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jul 30, 2016)

jc456 said:


> So you're pissed cause he used the law to benefit himself? That's brilliant



No, he's pissed because a guy who wants to become the leader of the free world doesn't mind ripping off hard working Americans. And then brags about it. You seem okay with it. Oh, and just because it's the law doesn't make it right.


----------



## ElGringoViejo (Jul 30, 2016)

boedicca said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...





boedicca said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## Dr Grump (Jul 30, 2016)

boedicca said:


> Bingo.
> 
> If hiLIARy was telling the truth that the deleted emails were all personal, then it's not treasonous to suggest that the Russians release her Yoga schedule.
> 
> If the emails do contain national security related info, then hiLIARY LIED.



All Krauthammer has done is give Trump and out. Krauthammer's reasoning is his own, not Trumps. Trump is not that smart.


----------



## ElGringoViejo (Jul 30, 2016)

I believe Katie Johnson when she alleges that the Mountebank Donald J. Trump raped her.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jul 30, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



You don't seem to be that bright Bubba


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jc456 (Jul 30, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > So you're pissed cause he used the law to benefit himself? That's brilliant
> ...


Cause it's legal.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jul 30, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Cause it's legal.



I know. I'm not talking legal, I'm talking morals.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 30, 2016)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...


Brighter than any Hillary follower like you


----------



## jc456 (Jul 30, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Cause it's legal.
> ...


Why isn't it moral? Explain

You certainly don't care about four Americans that died in Benghazi


----------



## Dr Grump (Jul 30, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



So you can not pay your subcontractors and then go into Chapter 11 to protect your own arse? And when you come out of Chapter 11 and make a shitload of money (as The Donald is constantly reminding us that he is worth $10 billion) don't you think it is morally right to then repay those contractors that got stung when he went into chapter 11? I do.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 30, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...


Perhaps they did!


----------



## Dr Grump (Jul 30, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



USA TODAY exclusive: Hundreds allege Donald Trump doesn’t pay his bills


----------



## jc456 (Jul 30, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Then it doesn't matter who you vote for, you can't trust them anyway. Good point.
> ...


Yep, and everyone will have their reasons, so? You don't want us to have that though and what makes folks like you assholes.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 30, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...


Alleged


----------



## TooTall (Jul 30, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Cause it's legal.
> ...



If you want to talk about morals, explain the from your post #315.

"Iraq and Afghanistan are, and always will be, Bush's *wars* of choice."


----------



## jc456 (Jul 30, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...


Four Americans dead in Benghazi on Hillarys dime and you're ok with that. So I believe that is far far worse


----------



## Dr Grump (Jul 30, 2016)

jc456 said:


> [
> 
> USA TODAY exclusive: Hundreds allege Donald Trump doesn’t pay his bills


Alleged[/QUOTE]

Whatever...yeah 3,500 individuals got together at their local community hall and all just happened to have the same story about Trump screwing them over. 35 people? Yeah, maybe. 3,500? Nah. He's a shyster and a crook of the first order.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 30, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Whatever...yeah 3,500 individuals got together at their local community hall and all just happened to have the same story about Trump screwing them over. 35 people? Yeah, maybe. 3,500? Nah. He's a shyster and a crook of the first order.[/QUOTE]
Alleged


----------



## TooTall (Jul 30, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...



Many of those contractors took a tax write off and went back to work for Trump the next day.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jul 30, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Four Americans dead in Benghazi on Hillarys dime and you're ok with that. So I believe that is far far worse



Newsflash. She didn't kill them. And Stevenson was told not to go. He takes some responsibility. I'm not okay with the four deaths if you're not okay with the 4500 deaths in the ME due to Bush's wars of choice.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 30, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...



The guys a theft just like most of the 1% in this country...


----------



## Dr Grump (Jul 30, 2016)

TooTall said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...




In what way?


----------



## TooTall (Jul 30, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Whatever...yeah 3,500 individuals got together at their local community hall and all just happened to have the same story about Trump screwing them over. 35 people? Yeah, maybe. 3,500? Nah. He's a shyster and a crook of the first order.[/QUOTE]

When the word gets out, there will probably be 35,000.  People do go for the money.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jul 30, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Alleged



Nah. he is.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jul 30, 2016)

TooTall said:


> When the word gets out, there will probably be 35,000.  People do go for the money.



Hey, if you want to give him a free pass for ripping off working class Americans, go for it.


----------



## TooTall (Jul 30, 2016)

Matthew said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Trump builds things for his money. The Clinton's make speeches and promises of favors for theirs.


----------



## TooTall (Jul 30, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > When the word gets out, there will probably be 35,000.  People do go for the money.
> ...



I will let the court decide.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jul 30, 2016)

TooTall said:


> [
> 
> Many of those contractors took a tax write off and went back to work for Trump the next day.



Good for them. And the ones that didn't?


----------



## jillian (Jul 30, 2016)

TooTall said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



really?

have to love the party of "small business" taking that position. i know someone whose brother got beat for $250,000 by dumb donald.

you want to take a $250,000 hit? you think "writing it off" makes up for not being able to pay *your* vendors and *your* employees?

good luck with that.

stop making excuses for him


----------



## Dr Grump (Jul 30, 2016)

TooTall said:


> Trump builds things for his money. The Clinton's make speeches and promises of favors for theirs.



Like the Taj Mahal in Atlantic City that went under? He builds fuck all. He just puts his name to shit...


----------



## jc456 (Jul 30, 2016)

Matthew said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Like Hillary?


----------



## jc456 (Jul 30, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Alleged
> ...


Alleged doesn't mean that in case you didn't know


----------



## TooTall (Jul 30, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...



That was YOUR statement.  YOU can explain it can't you?


----------



## jc456 (Jul 30, 2016)

jillian said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...


Four Americans dead Benghazi, and you're ok with that. What's that make you?


----------



## Dr Grump (Jul 30, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


I know. And I'm saying there's no alleged about it. He's a rip-off merchant. Period.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jul 30, 2016)

TooTall said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...



I know it was my statement. I'm trying to figure out what your point is. ie, what does my statement have to do with morals.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 30, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...


How is it you just know when 3500 only alleged?


----------



## jc456 (Jul 30, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...


BTW, did you ever answer why we were fighting Germany when Japan bombed Pearl Harbor


----------



## Dr Grump (Jul 30, 2016)

jc456 said:


> How is it you just know when 3500 only alleged?



His history.  If somebody hits a nail on the head 100 times and he's in the process of bringing the hammer down again, I reckon he's gonna hit the nail again.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jul 30, 2016)

jc456 said:


> BTW, did you ever answer why we were fighting Germany when Japan bombed Pearl Harbor



Because Germany was a world wide threat to the rest of the world. The US was allies with the UK. The demarcation lines were clear. Strawman argument.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 30, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Then it doesn't matter who you vote for, you can't trust them anyway. Good point.
> ...



My life has been great, thanks for trying to judge my life and my views. 

If it comes down to trust, I would go with Trump. Since that isn't the only issue, Trump won't get my vote.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 30, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > There's that xenophobia charge again. Why do ewe do that?
> ...



Willow posted that, not me. You are misquoting and that is a violation of the Terms of Agreement.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 30, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > How is it you just know when 3500 only alleged?
> ...


Well why'd the 3500 only allege? Why didn't they just say he did? Seems you don't know what is what.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jul 30, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> My life has been great, thanks for trying to judge my life and my views.
> 
> If it comes down to trust, I would go with Trump. Since that isn't the only issue, Trump won't get my vote.



What do you trust about him? There is nothing I can see that makes him trustworthy.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 30, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > He has nothing else. Just wants to name call, it's a regressive left tactic.
> ...



I don't claim to be a Progressive, you claim to be one, except you are a regressive because you don't like your opinions challenged.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 30, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > My life has been great, thanks for trying to judge my life and my views.
> ...


But Hillary is LOL


----------



## Dr Grump (Jul 30, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Yeah, my bad. There was a quote of yours mixed in with hers. I deleted the wrong one. Apologies.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 30, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



And he stayed within the law, nothing he did was illegal. That is the crap we hear about Hillary, she stayed with in the laws. There was no wrong doing.


----------



## Andylusion (Jul 30, 2016)

Mertex said:


> The FBI should be investigating Trump for this latest display of anti-patriotism.  He encouraged Russia (on National TV) to hack into Hillary's e-mails and publish them.  The Republican candidate for the Presidency is actually asking an enemy country to hack into an American's e-mails.  This is considered Treason.    If this isn't proof that the buffoon is not qualified to lead the country I don't know what is.
> 
> What will it take for Trump supporters to get the picture?  If he were to ask another country to drop a bomb on the US would the Trump supporters stand on the sidelines and cheer?  I believe they would.
> 
> ...



Yeah, man that's terrible.   We wouldn't want Russia to get data that is of national security interest, like high end missile guidance technology....  paid for by a Chinese front company..... which donated to the presidents re-election campaign......   MAN... that would be TERRIBLE!

Glass house girl.   Stop being a hypocrite... then complain about Trump.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 30, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, did you ever answer why we were fighting Germany when Japan bombed Pearl Harbor
> ...


Sure


----------



## Dr Grump (Jul 30, 2016)

jc456 said:


> But Hillary is LOL



Well, I think she is more trustworthy than him. Neither of them are leading lights in that dept. I think with regard to her personal life and what she gets up to she is less trustworthy compared to her political life. I think he is untrustworthy in every form or life.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 30, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > But Hillary is LOL
> ...


I don't


----------



## Dr Grump (Jul 30, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Well why'd the 3500 only allege? Why didn't they just say he did? Seems you don't know what is what.



The term 'allege' is always used in law cases because nothing has been proved. For example, a guy could shoot somebody in front of 100 witnesses and could be standing over the body riddled with bullets and his gun still smoking and he would still be referred to as the 'alleged killer' in the public domain until the jury convict. But there is no doubt he did it from the get go.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jul 30, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Fair enough.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jul 30, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> And he stayed within the law, nothing he did was illegal. That is the crap we hear about Hillary, she stayed with in the laws. There was no wrong doing.



Doesn't make him likable and shows he has shit morals. Give examples of Hillary. Credible ones.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 30, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > My life has been great, thanks for trying to judge my life and my views.
> ...



I don't trust him however I trust Hillary less, especially when her leaks of propaganda against Libya, in order to justify forcing a regime change.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jul 30, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



1) I've never claimed to be progressive. 
2) I couldn't give a flying fuck if you challenge my opinions. This is a debating board. If nobody challenged others opinions there'd be no board.
3) You're the one who said I just want to name call, yet there are literally thousands of posts on this board, and the vast majority on this thread, where I don't.  Don't give me the moral high ground about how you can't vote for either candidate because they don't meet your high Utopian, moral standards. and then write smack about me. Makes you look like them. How quaint.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jul 30, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> I don't trust him however I trust Hillary less, especially when her leaks of propaganda against Libya, in order to justify forcing a regime change.



That has happened since day one with the US. All your presidents have done it. Eisenhower and Cuba, Kennedy and Johnson with Vietnam, Nixon/Kissinger with Chile, Raygun with an array of central and South American countries. Suddenly a relatively minor incident (compared to those mentioned) is a problem for Hillary?


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 30, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > And he stayed within the law, nothing he did was illegal. That is the crap we hear about Hillary, she stayed with in the laws. There was no wrong doing.
> ...



Already listed the worst one Libya. Hillary's private e-mail server, while   the FBI cleared her. There was issues of judgement and just could prove intent.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 30, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > I don't trust him however I trust Hillary less, especially when her leaks of propaganda against Libya, in order to justify forcing a regime change.
> ...


No ignoring four Americans in Benghazi that ended up dead is all on her.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 30, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > I don't trust him however I trust Hillary less, especially when her leaks of propaganda against Libya, in order to justify forcing a regime change.
> ...



Got it, because someone else did it, it makes it okay. Lives were lost for no reason. Hillary had her agency produce propaganda, that puts her in the wrong. How many died with Trumps bankruptcy?


----------



## Dr Grump (Jul 30, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> Got it, because someone else did it, it makes it okay. Lives were lost for no reason. Hillary had her agency produce propaganda, that puts her in the wrong. How many died with Trumps bankruptcy?



Well, again, I come back to your unreasonable want for a Utopian world. It's not a reality. Yeah, let's compare a SOS with a private businessman. Apples and oranges.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jul 30, 2016)

jc456 said:


> No ignoring four Americans in Benghazi that ended up dead is all on her.



I reiterate again. Stevenson was told not to go, he went. He takes the majority of that responsibility. Nobody ignored them..they were too late. Not on her. And the 4500 killed in Bush's two wars of choice? Is that on Bush?


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 30, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...



Then don't get so pissy when I don't agree. I also know you are a regressive, I really don't care that you are. I don't have high utopian moral standards either. This election I see two very bad candidates so I won't vote for them. What is it you have no problem voting for one of seven parties but get pissed that I won't vote for Clinton or Trump for that matter? Lol!


----------



## jillian (Jul 30, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



made up debunked BS.


----------



## jillian (Jul 30, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > No ignoring four Americans in Benghazi that ended up dead is all on her.
> ...



there were also 13 benghazi when baby bush was president and 50 dead. the wingers don't care about those people at all.

hacks.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 30, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > No ignoring four Americans in Benghazi that ended up dead is all on her.
> ...


Ignored


----------



## jc456 (Jul 30, 2016)

jillian said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Four dead, ignored


----------



## Dr Grump (Jul 30, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> Then don't get so pissy when I don't agree. I also know you are a regressive, I really don't care that you are. I don't have high utopian moral standards either. This election I see two very bad candidates so I won't vote for them. What is it you have no problem voting for one of seven parties but get pissed that I won't vote for Clinton or Trump for that matter? Lol!




What the hell is a regressive?? Absolutely you have high moral standards. I'm not pissed that you won't vote for either of them. I agree, neither are ideal. The only thing I'm debating about is who is the better candidate of the two. Hillary wins by a mile for so many reasons. Whether you vote for him or her, I couldn't give a shit to be honest. Sounds like there should be a third-party...


----------



## jc456 (Jul 30, 2016)

jillian said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...


30000 emails deleted. Yep ignored


----------



## Dr Grump (Jul 30, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Four dead, ignored



4500 dead. Ignored.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 30, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Got it, because someone else did it, it makes it okay. Lives were lost for no reason. Hillary had her agency produce propaganda, that puts her in the wrong. How many died with Trumps bankruptcy?
> ...



And filing bankruptcy has happened millions and millions of times, over and over again. Yet this is now an issue for Trump?  Give me a break. You want to equate people not getting paid for work done to people being killed. You are right Apples and Oranges.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 30, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Then don't get so pissy when I don't agree. I also know you are a regressive, I really don't care that you are. I don't have high utopian moral standards either. This election I see two very bad candidates so I won't vote for them. What is it you have no problem voting for one of seven parties but get pissed that I won't vote for Clinton or Trump for that matter? Lol!
> ...



We have more than two parties and I'm going third party. 

If I were to vote, I'd vote Trump because of the Supreme Court nominees. I know Hillary would appoint a liberal, Trump I figure he would put in a moderate.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jul 30, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> And filing bankruptcy has happened millions and millions of times, over and over again. Yet this is now an issue for Trump?  Give me a break. You want to equate people not getting paid for work done to people being killed. You are right Apples and Oranges.



Of course it's an issue for Trump. He's running for public office. He has also publicly stated he's going to do this, that and the other when he clearly doesn't hold true to those ideals in his real life.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 30, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > And filing bankruptcy has happened millions and millions of times, over and over again. Yet this is now an issue for Trump?  Give me a break. You want to equate people not getting paid for work done to people being killed. You are right Apples and Oranges.
> ...



And getting us into conflict is an issue. We don't need to be the world's defenders. We need to move all of our troops back to the US. We need to leave the ME, Germany, Japan and so on. Our defense budget is higher than the rest of the world combined. We don't need to be interventionist. The world can work out their own troubles.


----------



## jc456 (Jul 30, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Four dead, ignored
> ...


Fighting for our country, not sabotaged.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jul 30, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Look up the word sabotaged. Who in the Obama admin 'sabotaged' Stevenson? Hint: Nobody...


----------



## jc456 (Jul 30, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...


Hillary Clinton


----------



## Dr Grump (Jul 30, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Hillary Clinton



How?


----------



## TooTall (Jul 31, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...



It is immoral to LIE about the reason for attacking Afghanistan.  It was not a war of choice, but was justified in every way.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jul 31, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



I suggest you watch the movie "13 Hours" which is about the attack on Benghazi.  Not only was the diplomat continually asking for more security, but there was also the fact that the ambassador sent his security detail home just before the attack, as well as the poor decision of the CIA station chief (where the security detail was at) to not let the security guys go rescue him as soon as the attack started. 

No.............it's not Hillary's fault.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Jul 31, 2016)

jillian said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...


Really? You know such a person? Is that like Harry Reid knowing an incognito IRS agent who told him Mitt Romney cheats on his taxes?


You Leftists are like idiot 5 year olds who think they're fooling the grown ups.


----------



## hadit (Jul 31, 2016)

jillian said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


Where did I say that?  Not shutting up. 

I find it interesting that you post a link to a story about a lawsuit as evidence that Trump actually raped a girl while simultaneously ignoring the same level of evidence that Bubba is guilty of sexual harassment.  Care to comment?


----------



## hadit (Jul 31, 2016)

ElGringoViejo said:


> I believe Katie Johnson when she alleges that the Mountebank Donald J. Trump raped her.


On what basis?


----------



## Papageorgio (Jul 31, 2016)

hadit said:


> ElGringoViejo said:
> 
> 
> > I believe Katie Johnson when she alleges that the Mountebank Donald J. Trump raped her.
> ...



On the basis he hates Trump. That's all you really need, isn't it?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Andylusion (Jul 31, 2016)

jillian said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



Yes it is.   The is more than enough evidence.

Shut up.


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 31, 2016)

If democrats are so convinced that Trump has committed treason, then the nation is now in a state of civil war, citizen against citizen.


----------



## Dr Grump (Aug 1, 2016)

TooTall said:


> It is immoral to LIE about the reason for attacking Afghanistan.  It was not a war of choice, but was justified in every way.



I also put Iraq in that sentence. I note you don't mention that. Of course it was a war of choice. It was not justified at all. Nobody even knows if Osama had anything to do with 9/11. Sure, he took the credit, but if you remember the aftermath of 9/11 nobody really knew who did it other than those that carried it out. there is no evidence that Osama or anybody within Afghanistan had anything to do with the event. Bush needed a bogey man and he got one. That aside, why invade a whole country based on something carried out by Saudi Arabians? Makes no sense. And somebody was lying. Wasn't me.


----------



## Dr Grump (Aug 1, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Really? You know such a person? Is that like Harry Reid knowing an incognito IRS agent who told him Mitt Romney cheats on his taxes?
> 
> 
> You Leftists are like idiot 5 year olds who think they're fooling the grown ups.



No it's not like that. Fooling grown ups? Who needs to fool neocon whackjobs. Anybody who voted for Bush twice and sees Trump as president doesn't need to be fooled. They've got there all by themselves.


----------



## AnCap'n_Murica (Aug 1, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> What? Are you saying Trump was being sarcastic??? RATFLMAO!!! He wouldn't know sarcasm if it bit him the arse and gave him rabies.


I watched the video several times. He was deliberately goosing the press.

Maybe you're the one who doesn't know sarcasm if it bit him the arse and gave him rabies.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 1, 2016)

WillowTree said:


> tresbigdog said:
> 
> 
> > the_human_being said:
> ...



They didn't do anything that was illegal.  They were biased, and they shouldn't have been....but it is obvious that Russia is trying to derail Clinton so that Trumpf can win the election because they (Trump/Putin) are in bed together.  How poignant, that the party that claims to be so patriotic would have a candidate that resorts to collusion with the enemy.  And, you never were able to prove that Hillary, the next president, was making any deals...I debunked your claim, so it is time for you to shut up.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 1, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > tresbigdog said:
> ...



Not even that would make her look smart.  She's the female that thinks it is okay to be paid less than a male counterpart doing the same job.  They've brainwashed her into obedience.....


----------



## Mertex (Aug 1, 2016)

jc456 said:


> tresbigdog said:
> 
> 
> > the_human_being said:
> ...



Learn to Google.....nobody here is obligated to spoon feed dumb people.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 1, 2016)

TooTall said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > The FBI should be investigating Trump for this latest display of anti-patriotism.  He encouraged Russia (on National TV) to hack into Hillary's e-mails and publish them.  The Republican candidate for the Presidency is actually asking an enemy country to hack into an American's e-mails.  This is considered Treason.    If this isn't proof that the buffoon is not qualified to lead the country I don't know what is.
> ...



Krauthammer is not too bright if he thinks that Trumpf is smart enough to set a trap.  Donald Trumpf is stupid enough to make comments without realizing the effect they might have.  His supporters are not smart enough to figure it out either.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 1, 2016)

TooTall said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



You're the idiot.....if they could hack the DNC, what makes a bigger idiot like you think that her mail was safer at .gov?  Looks like they can hack anywhere they want....but to have a Republican candidate suggesting that they do is utterly idiotic and unpatriotic....now quit claiming that you're such a patriot, when you support a candidate that commits treason on national TV.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 1, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...



Bwahahaha....you're the one with a party that considers someone that commits treason worthy of being President.  He also dissed all the generals, claiming he knew more about ISIS than they did.....so much for Republicans and their claim to be such Patriots and how much they love the military....they believe and reward a buffoon that claims our military sucks.


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 1, 2016)

Mertex said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > tresbigdog said:
> ...


I bet it puts mites in yer crotch that I don't have to stfu when ewe say so! It is a well know fact Clinton did uranium deals with Russia and she reset a button too. Dummy.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 1, 2016)

WillowTree said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



I don't expect a big mouth vitriolic pushed around conservative like you to shut up....that's probably the only thing the men in your party allow you to do.....bwahahaha, they know it allows you to vent and release any frustration you might have on being told what to do by them.

Show the proof that Hillary made deals, if you can, but I know you can't because it has been debunked....but go ahead and continue with your lying rants, I guess they give you some release.


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 1, 2016)

Mertex said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


What did you say up there? I do don't homework for stupid people. And you are stupid people.


----------



## Papageorgio (Aug 1, 2016)

Mertex said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > tigerred59 said:
> ...



What party is that Mertex? Because in elections I don't vote party line.Local elections, I pick the best person, party doesn't matter. For President the last three elections I voted Republican once. I am more apt to vote third party and will definitely vote third as the two candidates major candidates are clowns pretending to care about others. 

You people are left to vote for the scum, good luck with either candidate. Bwahahaha!


----------



## AnCap'n_Murica (Aug 1, 2016)

Mertex said:


> You're the idiot.....if they could hack the DNC, what makes a bigger idiot like you think that her mail was safer at .gov?  Looks like they can hack anywhere they want....but to have a Republican candidate suggesting that they do is utterly idiotic and unpatriotic....now quit claiming that you're such a patriot, when you support a candidate that commits treason on national TV.


Didn't get the memo that Trumpenfurher was just trolling the press, didja?


----------



## Papageorgio (Aug 1, 2016)

Mertex said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



If there wasn't any classified information on Hillary's server like she said there wasn't, Trump didn't commit "treason". Of course you probably think Hillary lied about her e-mails.


----------



## TooTall (Aug 1, 2016)

Mertex said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



All of the above are lot smarter than you.


----------



## LuckyDuck (Aug 1, 2016)

Trump was being sarcastic.  That's all.  Now, if you want actual treason, look to Obama, who is bringing in the enemy of secular freedom with a high birthrate by the hundreds of thousands and Clinton who will expand his treason by bringing in even more.  For all of you defending Obama and Clinton, actually do a thorough research into Islam's history, read the Koran and read Sharia Law and the Hadith and see if you want your great-grandchildren oppressed under it.


----------



## Papageorgio (Aug 1, 2016)

TooTall said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...



Hell, I have rocks in my landscaping out front that are smarter than Mertex.


----------



## Ame®icano (Aug 2, 2016)

Hillary said there was nothing classified on her server.

Now, in the historic moment when first women gets party nomination for president, instead everyone talking about Hillary, Trump single handedly sucks the air out of DNC.

Left media jumps right on it, followed by lefties on this forum, and screams "treason", "threat to the sovereignty of the United States", and "national security risk".  

For months we have been told that Hillary did nothing illegal, we were told that her emails were personal in nature, we were told that the was no national security risk because of her emails, and were were told by left media and all the Democrats that this was just a witch hunt and part of vast right wing conspiracy against her and that she has nothing to hide. That was their narrative until press conference when Trump made comment on Russia. 

Right away, Clinton campaign releases the statement suddenly calling those 30,000 missing emails that Trump was talking about a "matter of national security issue". 

Are they? Or are they not? They can't have it both ways. If those emails are private issues, it they are truly just about family vacation or yoga routines, then there is no espionage, there is no national security risk. 

Lefties are also crying foul that Trump is asking Russian to hack Hillary server. Even if that is truth, and it's not, it's impossible to hack the server that is offline, locked someplace in FBI evidence storage room. That means that what Russia has, is what Russia has. If they have anything, they acquired it months ago when server was still operational. That means that Trump put nothing at risk that wasn't at risk already, except maybe the integrity of the Democrats, which they don't have anyways. 

Democrats are now claiming that is unethical to ask Russia to release emails, but it's not unethical to delete 30,000 emails from the private server. They're accusing Russia of interfering and meddling into our presidential elections. How is that even possible if, as I said in very first sentence, there was nothing classified on that server. However, it's OK if DNC does the exact the same thing, or even worse, directly play against both candidates running against Clinton.

Yep, that ignorant, stupid Trump played 3D chess with them, while they were still playing checkers.


----------



## Dr Grump (Aug 2, 2016)

AnCap'n_Murica said:


> I watched the video several times. He was deliberately goosing the press.
> 
> Maybe you're the one who doesn't know sarcasm if it bit him the arse and gave him rabies.



He was not. He has no sense of humour. He gets all bent out of shape over minor ribbings. He's a tool.


----------



## AnCap'n_Murica (Aug 2, 2016)

I was right, on both counts.


----------



## hadit (Aug 2, 2016)

Mertex said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


Treason?  Does that mean you believe Hillary's "personal" emails (that she deleted with no oversight) had classified information in them?


----------



## Papageorgio (Aug 2, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> AnCap'n_Murica said:
> 
> 
> > I watched the video several times. He was deliberately goosing the press.
> ...



You are clearly clueless about Trump then. It is as plain as day how he says and does thing to create a stir. Many in the public spot light say things to stir up press.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 2, 2016)

Markle said:


> Impossible



The next time Hillary obeys a law will be the first time.

Hillary intends to appoint scofflaw judges to the SCOTUS, treasonous scum like Ruth Ginsburg and Elena Kagan. These will declare the Bill of Rights unconstitutional. Don't expect a constitutional amendment or any hint of letting the people have a voice. The left will dictate to the peasants.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 2, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> Credible links please.
> That aside, so what? Even if this is true, China and Russia have WMDs. When do the invasions begin?



We have a UN brokered cease fire with Russia and China?

Wow, you Communists live in your own bizarre reality....


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 2, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> [
> Y'know TT, I get sick of the same old BS. "Oh, bush, bad, Obama good". It's like being in a fucking schoolyard. It's not that simple.



It is to you Communists.

Anything your party does, you defend.  Any crime by a party boss you either ignore, praise, or lie about.

Former Los Angeles Sheriff Lee Baca lies to the FBI, he is going to prison. (as well he should.)

Ex-L.A. County Sheriff Lee Baca withdraws his guilty plea, clearing the way for a high-profile trial

Hillary Clinton lies to the FBI and you want her to be president, different laws for the party, donchaknow.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 2, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> What? Are you saying Trump was being sarcastic??? RATFLMAO!!! He wouldn't know sarcasm if it bit him the arse and gave him rabies.



Look, you're a Communist, ergo dumb as a lamppost.

You Communists are liars, lies define you. Here is what Trump actually said;

{By the way, they hacked — they probably have her 33,000 e-mails. I hope they do. They probably have her 33,000 e-mails that she lost and deleted because you’d see some beauties there. So let’s see.}

Yeah, that's sarcasm, shitferbrains. Oh, he's RIGHT - we would see some incredible stuff, but the sarcasm is clear to anyone with an IQ above 30 or a hint of integrity - which disqualifies you on both counts.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 2, 2016)

Mertex said:


> Bwahahaha....you're the one with a party that considers someone that commits treason worthy of being President.  He also dissed all the generals, claiming he knew more about ISIS than they did.....so much for Republicans and their claim to be such Patriots and how much they love the military....they believe and reward a buffoon that claims our military sucks.



Playtex, you have an IQ of DD.

{By the way, they hacked — they probably have her 33,000 e-mails. I hope they do. They probably have her 33,000 e-mails that she lost and deleted because you’d see some beauties there. So let’s see.}

Where is this treason?

Look, you lied in your OP - you're a Communist, lying is what you do. But with Trump's words there, where is the treason? Unless you're saying the Hillary committed treason by mishandling top secret documents? I suppose that if some of the bribes she took were in exchange for the 33,000 emails she leaked, that would be treason, but there is no evidence to show a link between all the bribes she takes and the email.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 2, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > Impossible
> ...


*declare the Bill of Rights unconstitutional!!  What the  &*^%$##!  
That right there destroys what little credibility that  you might have had. Do you even know what the bill of rights is?? The are AMENDMENTS TO THE CONSTITUTION. They are PART OF THE CONSTITUTION.  Therefore they cannot be made unconstitutional by a court!*


----------



## Mertex (Aug 2, 2016)

WillowTree said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...




Translation:  I don't back up the lies I post because there is no proof.......but I heard it on Faux News, so it must be true..


Bwahahaha!  What a dumbass.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 2, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Bwahahaha....you're the one with a party that considers someone that commits treason worthy of being President.  He also dissed all the generals, claiming he knew more about ISIS than they did.....so much for Republicans and their claim to be such Patriots and how much they love the military....they believe and reward a buffoon that claims our military sucks.
> ...



Nobody cares what an ignorant piece of poop like you has to say.........at least I don't.  Go peddle your poop among your peers...they'll eat it up.


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 2, 2016)

Mertex said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


GFY you stupid bitch!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 2, 2016)

Mertex said:


> [
> 
> Nobody cares what an ignorant piece of poop like you has to say.........at least I don't.  Go peddle your poop among your peers...they'll eat it up.



What you are is a liar. You posted in your OP;



> The FBI should be investigating Trump for this latest display of anti-patriotism. He encouraged Russia (on National TV) to hack into Hillary's e-mails and publish them.



Which is a complete lie. Nowhere did Trump encourage anyone to hack anything. What Trump said was;

{{By the way, they hacked — they probably have her 33,000 e-mails. I hope they do. They probably have her 33,000 e-mails that she lost and deleted because you’d see some beauties there. So let’s see.}}

So you're a filthy liar. You have not a shred of integrity. Hey, you're a Communist, stupid and dishonest is the heart of your filthy party.

Bummer that you're upset at being busted (  ) for being a complete lying hack, but a gal with an IQ of DD has little else going for her...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 2, 2016)

WillowTree said:


> GFY you stupid bitch!



Playtex has an IQ of DD!


----------



## Mertex (Aug 2, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


There's only two major parties....and the way you are going after Hillary, I'm sure it's not the Democratic Party.  So, I guess if you mean what you say, you'll be voting for Hillary, because she certainly is the best person.  She has the most experience, most knowledge and is not an embarrassment to the country like Trumpf.



> For President the last three elections I voted Republican once. I am more apt to vote third party and will definitely vote third as the two candidates major candidates are clowns pretending to care about others.


Well, at least you won't hurt Hillary.  Most third party voters are just throwing their vote away, but at least you won't be taking votes from the Democratic party.



> You people are left to vote for the scum, good luck with either candidate. Bwahahaha!


You've bought into the Republican/conservative smear campaign.  Hillary is no scum....just in the minds of the mindless that listen to Faux News.  The real scum is Trumpf, and the ones that support him.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 2, 2016)

WillowTree said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Can't handle the truth?  You're as gifted as Trumpf.........bwahahaha!


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 2, 2016)

She never has an intelligent thing to say so she's good on consistency!


----------



## Mertex (Aug 2, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> What you are is a liar. You posted in your OP;




What part of "Nobody cares what an ignorant piece of poop like you has to say" did you not understand, you ignorant piece of poop?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 2, 2016)

Mertex said:


> There's only two major parties....and the way you are going after Hillary, I'm sure it's not the Democratic Party.  So, I guess if you mean what you say, you'll be voting for Hillary, because she certainly is the best person.



Among Adolf Hitler, John Gotti, Al Capone, and Jeffery Dahmer, Hillary is not even the best person.

You truly are dumb as a post.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 2, 2016)

WillowTree said:


> She never has an intelligent thing to say so she's good on consistency!



Just because your one-cell brain clump doesn't understand what is being said doesn't mean what is being said is not intelligent, you ignorant buffoon.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 2, 2016)

WillowTree said:


> She never has an intelligent thing to say so she's good on consistency!



Playtex has depended on her boobs to get her by.

Looks fade, boobs sag. She will get older and have to use that 34DD IQ of hers, and find it a tad underwhelming.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 2, 2016)

Mertex said:


> What part of "Nobody cares what an ignorant piece of poop like you has to say" did you not understand, you ignorant piece of poop?





Poor Playtex, exposed as the hack liar she is....


----------



## Mertex (Aug 2, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > Impossible
> ...



Thanks for proving over and over what an ignorant piece of poop you really are.  Nobody cares what your poop filled brain thinks.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 2, 2016)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...



Bwahahaha.....He just keeps on showing his ignorance.....as if anybody gives a hoot what his poop filled brain thinks.


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 2, 2016)

Mertex said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > She never has an intelligent thing to say so she's good on consistency!
> ...


Nothing you say is a discussion, nor is it intelligent, you are a total waste of time.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 2, 2016)

Mertex said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...




Hey Mrs poopy head,

    there is no smear campaign going on against Hillary, Jesus,she does it herself some unintentional because she is a world class elite snob and some on purpose to cover her tracks


----------



## Mertex (Aug 2, 2016)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> declare the Bill of Rights unconstitutional!! What the &*^%$##!




Bwahahaha.....you just nailed his brainless ass to the wall.  Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 2, 2016)

bear513 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


You are talking to someone with a walnut size brain. She's a moron.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 2, 2016)

WillowTree said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...




What you really mean is "I don't understand anything"......you must be Uneducated2008's cousin.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 2, 2016)

Mertex said:


> Thanks for proving over and over what an ignorant piece of poop you really are.  Nobody cares what your poop filled brain thinks.



So you're saying that Hillary would NOT appoint judges and justices similar to Kagan and Ginsburg?

Are you sure you don't want to log on to ThinkDictatorship to find out what you "think" about this, prior to posting? 



You truly are dumb as a stump.

You better have socked a lot away, because I'm not sure you'll be employable after the porn careers fades...


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 2, 2016)

Mertex said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


I said what I meant. You are a total waste of time.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 2, 2016)

WillowTree said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...




Yea I wondered why I never open her threads, Rderp on steroids.


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 2, 2016)

bear513 said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


I only have one person on ignore she will make 1 1/4.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 2, 2016)

bear513 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Uh, oh, another poop-filled brain moron coming to the rescue of Trumpf.  Yeah, she does it to herself, that's why all those Republican created scandals have resulted with actual charges........bwahahaha....you are so delusional....just like the rest of the morose Trumpf supporters.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 2, 2016)

WillowTree said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Are you sure it's not your own username you have on ignore?  It wouldn't surprise me, wizard.


----------



## tigerred59 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Proof the GOP is sleeping with the enemy Putin....Why is Trump campaign chairman Paul Manafort denying that his staff worked to keep the Republican platform from supporting U.S. weapons deliveries to Ukraine? His claims about the episode contradict not only the facts, but also the candidate’s long-standing position on the issue. He would be better off just owning it..In fact, there were two Trump campaign staffers in the room when a committee of GOP delegates debated the national security platform the week before the Republican National Convention in Cleveland. The original platform draft was silent on the issue of arming Ukraine until Diana Denman, a pro-Ted Cruz delegate from Texas, introduced an amendment proposing extensive support for Ukraine, including “lethal defensive weapons.”
This is dangerous territory this traitor is inching towards and I can't believe the media isn't on this 25 hours a day....Trump is bordering on Treason!!*


----------



## tigerred59 (Aug 2, 2016)

WillowTree said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


*Walnut size brain???? This coming from a salt grain sized idiot brain!!*


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 2, 2016)

Mertex said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...




Charges....like impeachment of her husband Mrs. Poopy Head?

Hey I give Hillary a lot of credit she is a master criminal, Al Capone would be proud of her.


.


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 2, 2016)

bear513 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...






Hillary Clinton is a typical fucktard.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 2, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for proving over and over what an ignorant piece of poop you really are.  Nobody cares what your poop filled brain thinks.
> ...




Bwahahaha....I'm laughing at another of your stupid comments "These will declare the Bill of Rights unconstitutional"......maybe you should do some studying.....er, never mind, I forgot you don't have a brain.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 2, 2016)

WillowTree said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


Thank you for showing you are just as retarded as Trumpf.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 2, 2016)

bear513 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


Are you retarded?  Hillary is not Bill......and FYI, poop filled brain, he was acquitted of such ridiculous charges brought on by retarded conservatives.  Wiki: "He was subsequently acquitted of these charges by the Senate on February 12, 1999." 

Geez, it must be true, Trumpf supporters are uneducated....I believed that, but I think they are also retarded.



> Hey I give Hillary a lot of credit she is a master criminal, Al Capone would be proud of her.



You're just butt sore because you're stupid party can only create such absurd scandals that try as hard as you can, never stick to the wall.

Be afraid for your candidate......he's facing many suits....and I don't mean the ones his companies make in Mexico.


----------



## tigerred59 (Aug 2, 2016)

bear513 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


*Hey, the master criminal is that crook who's being investigated for fraud...uh, Trump University ring a bell.*


----------



## tigerred59 (Aug 2, 2016)

Mertex said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


*Watch the back drop of these so called die hard Trump supporters, all white, looking like a fresh can of shit spray, people who Trump on his best days wouldn't be caught dead near...the guy is a trash heap magnet for retards.*


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 2, 2016)

Mertex said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



It don't matter he was impeached and almost removed from office by a slim vote of 55 to 45...


Yes she is a master criminal , once again escaped being locked up Nixion is rolling over in his grave right now. .


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 2, 2016)

tigerred59 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...




A master criminal like Hillary don't get caught.


----------



## tigerred59 (Aug 2, 2016)

bear513 said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


*If that is the case, than 20 years of the GOP trying to catch her was a waste of time, no? LOLOLOLO*


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 2, 2016)

tigerred59 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...






tigerred59 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...




Shit spray is not a match for our complexions!


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 2, 2016)

tigerred59 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > tigerred59 said:
> ...



One of these days knowing her she will be up to her old ways ..


----------



## TooTall (Aug 2, 2016)

Mertex said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



One of those scandals was created by Billy blow job himself and resulted in his impeachment, loss of his law license and a fine.  Now tell me who is delusional.


----------



## Papageorgio (Aug 2, 2016)

Mertex said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Hillary is lying scum, I won't vote for her or Trump. Who can trust the woman who lies even when confronted with her lies. Pretty stupid to vote for people you can't trust. As far as throwing away a vote, that is a simple-minded person's answer.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 2, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



And, you're so sure that whoever you're voting for has never ever told one lie?  You can't compare whatever lies Hillary has told to the bottomless pit of lies coming from Trump..  I don't know about the other candidates, but I doubt that they've gone throughout life without ever uttering one untruth!  Pretty stupid to think that.

Well, you might think it is simple-minded, but let's put it this way......your 3rd party candidate has 0 chances of winning and you know it.  So, go ahead and mark their name, or throw it in the trashcan....both actions will have the same result.


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 2, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...




Why?


----------



## Mertex (Aug 2, 2016)

TooTall said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...




You are.  FYI, Bill was acquitted from the impeachment.  So for you conservatives to keep on parroting it just shows that you're either ignorant of what acquittal means, or just butt-headed.

In the common law tradition, an *acquittal* formally certifies *that the accused is free from the charge of an offense, as far as the criminal law is concerned.*

And most important, Bill is not the one that is running for President.....in case that hadn't occurred to most of you.


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 2, 2016)

I have to ask who has American success in their plans. It's not Hillary, she's just four more years of stupid ass obummer. So, I will vote for Trump.


----------



## TooTall (Aug 2, 2016)

Mertex said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



 Apparently you know nothing about it. The House of Representatives IMPEACHED Clinton.


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 2, 2016)

TooTall said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...




You kinda got to lead her along gently. Think walnuts.


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 2, 2016)

President Clinton impeached - Dec 19, 1998 - HISTORY.com


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 2, 2016)

Mertex said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Neither was Andrew Johnson..


Yet the facts remain and history will show



The Facts. *Presidents* Andrew Johnson and Bill Clinton were*impeached* by the U.S. House of Representatives, but acquitted by the Senate. Richard Nixon resigned before he could be*impeached*.
*Impeachment History - Infoplease*
www.infoplease.com › spot › impeach


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 2, 2016)

Mertex said:


> The FBI should be investigating Trump for this latest display of anti-patriotism.  He encouraged Russia (on National TV) to hack into Hillary's e-mails and publish them.  The Republican candidate for the Presidency is actually asking an enemy country to hack into an American's e-mails.  This is considered Treason.    If this isn't proof that the buffoon is not qualified to lead the country I don't know what is.
> 
> What will it take for Trump supporters to get the picture?  If he were to ask another country to drop a bomb on the US would the Trump supporters stand on the sidelines and cheer?  I believe they would.
> 
> ...


Agreed, but sadly, it wouldn't go any further than investigating Hillary's obstruction of justice investigation for destroying 30,000+ emails before submitting them for review.


BTW, did you know Hillary was a signatory of *18 U.S.C. section 1519*:
"_Whoever knowingly alters, destroys, mutilates, conceals, covers up, falsifies, or makes a false entry in any record, document, or tangible object with the intent to impede, obstruct, or influence the investigation or proper administration of any matter within the jurisdiction of any department or agency of the United States or any case filed under title 11, or in relation to or contemplation of any such matter or case, shall be fined under this title, imprisoned not more than 20 years, or both._"

http://thehill.com/blogs/pundits-bl...-signed-on-the-dotted-line-and-then-broke-the
_The law says that no one has to use email, but it is a crime (18 U.S.C. section 1519) to destroy even one message to prevent it from being subpoenaed. Prosecutors charging someone with obstruction don’t even have to establish that any investigation was pending or under way when the deletion took place. As T. Markus Funk explained in ajournal article for the National Association of Criminal Defense Lawyers, the prosecutor “need only prove that the defendant shredded the documents, at least in part, to make life more difficult for future investigators, if and when they eventually appear.”_


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 2, 2016)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> *declare the Bill of Rights unconstitutional!!  What the  &*^%$##! *


*
*
You found the "bold" key, Comrade. 

While you Communists are dedicated to ending civil rights, you have zero chance of passing a constitutional amendment to repeal the 1st, 2nd, or 4th Amendments.

So what is a totalitarian thug to do? 

Well, there is a myth that the SCOTUS *is the Constitution *and that codified law is irrelevant, as promoted by the Anti-Liberty left. (note how bolding was used to emphasize a point? Cool, huh?)  Put an Elena Kagan who is hostile to the Constitution on the court, and she can find that the right to religion is not a right at all, that it is a privilege constrained to the inside of  churches duly licensed by the Federal Department of Religious Compliance. Or that the right to speech does not apply to political opposition to party members.

These are all things that you Communists have already attempted. And of course, the right of the people to keep and bear arms is so gone - armed peasants are never good for a totalitarian system such as that you of the left are establishing.


*



			That right there destroys what little credibility that  you might have had. Do you even know what the bill of rights is?? The are AMENDMENTS TO THE CONSTITUTION. They are PART OF THE CONSTITUTION.  Therefore they cannot be made unconstitutional by a court!

Click to expand...

*
You of the left demand that the court is the only law of the nation, that the Constitution means only what the SCOTUS wants it to mean at any given moment. You of the anti-liberty left have already attempted to subvert the BoR on many occasions, stopped only by honorable men such as Justice Scalia. Dishonorable scum like Ginsburg already attempted to gut the 1st and 4th. She failed only because she was a minority voice. Should the Marxist faction gain a majority, as it will under Hillary, the Constitution is done.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 2, 2016)

WillowTree said:


> I have to ask who has American success in their plans. It's not Hillary, she's just four more years of stupid ass obummer. *So, I will vote for Trump.*



There is a clinical explanation for your resolve.



Pinsky then went on to question the mental health of Trump’s supporters, who seem to support him no matter what he says or does.

“*What’s more fascinating to me,* Don, *is not him but his supporters that seem to not be concerned about any of this.* That, to me, is fascinating. As always, what is up with us? Let’s just assume that most people that would choose to be in a very high-profile race like this would have narcissistic tendencies, and there’s something called sort of narcissistic injury, then narcissistic rage. *If you injure* — *if you really shame somebody — they tend to be sort of teflon when it comes to shame.* *If you shame them, they can react with extreme aggression and extreme rage.* So this seems to be that kind of a psychological process.”
Dr. Drew: Trump And His Supporters Are Mentally Unstable | Addicting Info | The Knowledge You Crave


----------



## TooTall (Aug 2, 2016)

WillowTree said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



I know, but I screwed up when I said he was not acquitted.  The Senate did acquit him, but that was to be expected.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 2, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > *declare the Bill of Rights unconstitutional!!  What the  &*^%$##! *
> ...




Bwahahaha.....usually when one is in a hole one quits digging...but not you.....Scalia "honorable"....bwahahaha....he's the one that  suggested   "some African-Americans belong in lesser colleges."  I guess what it boils down to is you like Scalia because he's racist, like you.


----------



## tigerred59 (Aug 2, 2016)

WillowTree said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



*Neither is dark meat Willow, but you beat up barbies don't mind digesting it...*


----------



## Mertex (Aug 2, 2016)

TooTall said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...



Apparently you know nothing about how our courts work.  The Senate acquitted him....done, over.  Take a civics course.


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 2, 2016)

HUGGY said:


> The REAL question is what would trigger an investigation by the justice department and the FBI.


Illegal activity such as obstruction of justice or violating *18 U.S. Code § 1519*

_Whoever knowingly alters, destroys, mutilates, conceals, covers up, falsifies, or makes a false entry in any record, document, or tangible object with the intent to impede, obstruct, or influence the investigation or proper administration of any matter within the jurisdiction of any department or agency of the United States or any case filed under title 11, or in relation to or contemplation of any such matter or case, shall be fined under this title, imprisoned not more than 20 years, or both._


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 2, 2016)

TooTall said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...




He was impeached by the House though and that's on his record along with his being disbarred and dis honored. He a scuzz.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 2, 2016)

Mertex said:


> [
> 
> Bwahahaha....I'm laughing at another of your stupid comments "These will declare the Bill of Rights unconstitutional"......maybe you should do some studying.....er, never mind, I forgot you don't have a brain.



That is exactly the danger of activist justices. Kagan has voted against the BoR every time. Your filthy party is dedicated to ending civil rights once and for all, and they certainly won't use the legal means of the amendment process to do so. An activist court ruling that "the people" are somehow not the peasants but only the Hollywood elite, or that "arms" means soda bottles, or that "speech" is limited to abortion at a DNC run clinic. 

The SCOTUS has been pretty creative in their corruption of the law in the past, get the Ginsburg, Kagan (with her retarded little dog Sotomayor) faction in the majority, and the Bill of Rights is done.


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 2, 2016)

tigerred59 said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > tigerred59 said:
> ...


Not me. I eat strictly white meat.


----------



## TooTall (Aug 2, 2016)

Mertex said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



The House and Senate are not our COURTS.  We can start here.  Was he impeached?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 2, 2016)

You know................this is just Trumps way of trying to keep the e-mail scandal alive.

Several MONTHS AGO, Hillary turned over her server to the FBI, and it was thoroughly checked out.  And..............during the time the FBI checked her server, they said ZERO about it being hacked.

Fast forward to a couple of weeks ago when the DNC actually WAS hacked by Russia.  Trump then comes and tries to connect the 2 by saying that if they hacked the DNC, then they probably hacked Hillary as well, and then tries to say that Russia now has her e-mails from a hack (they most likely don't, or they would have released them already), and asks Russia that if they do have the e-mails to release them, and they would be richly rewarded by the media.

2 lies are being told here by both sides.  On one side, there is the ASSUMPTION that Hillary was hacked by Russia and they have 30,000 emails of hers, and on the other side they are saying that Trump called for Russia to hack Hillary.  He didn't.  He just said they probably have them, and if they do, he'd like them to release them.

People get confused so easily nowadays.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 2, 2016)

Mertex said:


> [
> 
> Bwahahaha.....usually when one is in a hole one quits digging...but not you.....Scalia "honorable"....bwahahaha....he's the one that  suggested   "some African-Americans belong in lesser colleges."  I guess what it boils down to is you like Scalia because he's racist, like you.



Ah yes, Playtex showing off that DD IQ again... 

You do lie, incessantly, but that's just because the hate sites that fill your little mind train you to lie.

What, EXACTLY did Scalia say? 

{
In the past decade, some scholarship has gathered around the idea that affirmative action in fact hurts its “intended beneficiaries,” defined in the research as minority students, who are “mismatched” to universities that grant them admission in part because they belong to an underrepresented demographic at those institutions.

The most prominent articulation of mismatch theory comes from Richard Sander’s “A Systemic Analysis of Affirmative Action in American Law,” published in 2004 in the Stanford Law Review. Sander, who co-authored the court brief with legal writer Stuart Taylor, is a law professor at the University of California at Los Angeles. He argues that because minority students who are admitted to a school through race-based admissions tend to have lower academic credentials, they struggle to thrive in a learning environment with higher standards than those for which their prior education prepared them.}

Where Justice Scalia got the idea that African Americans might be better off at ‘slower-track’ universities



You fucking retard...


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 2, 2016)

Mertex said:


> There is a clinical explanation for your resolve...


Doesn't this apply to all political partisans?  People who back themselves up to a wall of extremism and thing anyone Left or Right of them is an enemy?


----------



## tigerred59 (Aug 2, 2016)

WillowTree said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


*Willow, we have got to get you a life.....would you like to go to a movie, Mrs. Robinson?*


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 2, 2016)

tigerred59 said:


> *Willow, we have got to get you a life.....would you like to go to a movie, Mrs. Robinson?*


LOL.  That applies equally to you, Ma'm.


----------



## TooTall (Aug 2, 2016)

ABikerSailor said:


> You know................this is just Trumps way of trying to keep the e-mail scandal alive.
> 
> Several MONTHS AGO, Hillary turned over her server to the FBI, and it was thoroughly checked out.  And..............during the time the FBI checked her server, they said ZERO about it being hacked.
> 
> ...



Don't you think the email scandal needs to be kept alive?

"From the group of 30,000 e-mails returned to the State Department, 110 e-mails in 52 e-mail chains have been determined by the owning agency to contain classified information at the time they were sent or received,"* Comey said at his press conference Tuesday*. "Eight of those chains contained information that was Top Secret at the time they were sent."

When asked if Clinton broke the law,* Comey said *that his judgment was that there was not enough evidence to "establish beyond a reasonable doubt" that Clinton did so.* But Comey also reiterated that he would go as far as to fire someone in the FBI's employ who handled classified information the way the Clinton team did.*


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 2, 2016)

No.  After the FBI came out and said that there was no evidence of any illegal activity, it should have been dropped.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 2, 2016)

WillowTree said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



No, ignoramus.....he was acquitted by the Senate.  It's also on his record that he was acquitted...which nullifies the action of impeachment.  *He was not removed from office.*

Impeachment is the same as being charged....but in order to claim that he was impeached he would have had to be found guilty and he would have been removed from office.  So, your claim that he was impeached only means that Republicans made charges against him, which the Senate acquitted him of.  Republicans are famous for making charges....getting results is where they fail because most of their charges are unfounded.

It's no wonder you wizards keep claiming that Hillary is a "criminal".....all those trumped up charges against her by Republicans, with no indictments.  It must be true, Trump supporters are uneducated.....tsk, tsk.



*acquittal*
n. what an accused criminal defendant receives if he/she is found not guilty. *It is a verdict (a judgment in a criminal case) of not guilty. (See: acquit)*

On February 12, 1999, the five-week impeachment trial of Bill Clinton comes to an end, with the Senate voting *to acquit the president on both articles of impeachment: perjury and obstruction of justice.*

*Impeachment:*
*a  :  to bring an accusation againstb  :  to charge with a crime or misdemeanor; specifically  :  to charge (a public official) before a competent tribunal with misconduct in officec  : * to remove from office especially for misconduct


----------



## Mertex (Aug 2, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > There is a clinical explanation for your resolve...
> ...




Really.....you want to compare the insane behavior of Donald Trump supporters who immediately go into a rage and throw out insults whenever the shameful behavior of their hero Trump is brought out?  You're delusional.


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 2, 2016)

ABikerSailor said:


> No.  After the FBI came out and said that there was no evidence of any illegal activity, it should have been dropped.


Ummm, that's not what Comey said:

What FBI Director Really Said About Clinton Email Probe
_While Comey said there is no basis to indict Clinton for being "extremely careless" with classified information, he made clear that if she had been working for him, he might have fired her.

"It's not fair to prosecute [such a] person on these facts," but "just because someone's not prosecuted for mishandling classified information, that doesn't mean, if you work in the FBI, there aren't consequences for it," he said.

"They might get fired, they might lose their clearance, they might be suspended for 30 days," or they might face some other "sort of discipline," he said.

"So the notion that it's either prosecute or you walk around ... smiling all day long is just not true for those people who work for the government," he insisted.

If those employees left government, though, there would be no way to discipline them, and they would "be in the same boat" as Clinton, who as a former secretary of state is not facing discipline for her actions, he said.

The Clinton campaign official said "present circumstances" — including her belief that the information was not classified, the absence of proper markings and the fact that many State Department officials initiated these conversations with her — should influence "how the case is viewed in terms of any administrative repercussions."_


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 2, 2016)

Andrew Jackson and Bill Clinton were both impeached. It's on their record in the history books. Dummies should pick up a book now and then.


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 2, 2016)

Mertex said:


> Really.....you want to compare the insane behavior of Donald Trump supporters who immediately go into a rage and throw out insults whenever the shameful behavior of their hero Trump is brought out? * You're delusional*.


Fuck Trump.  Fuck Hillary.  I'm comparing the partisan behavior of their insane supporters.  The abusive assholes like yourself, ma'm.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 2, 2016)

Mertex said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...




Damn you are a dumb dumb look at any history book Bill Clinton and Andrew Johnson the only to presidents to be Impeached but not removed by the Senate...quit trying to revise history


----------



## AmericanFirst1 (Aug 2, 2016)

Mertex said:


> The FBI should be investigating Trump for this latest display of anti-patriotism.  He encouraged Russia (on National TV) to hack into Hillary's e-mails and publish them.  The Republican candidate for the Presidency is actually asking an enemy country to hack into an American's e-mails.  This is considered Treason.    If this isn't proof that the buffoon is not qualified to lead the country I don't know what is.
> 
> What will it take for Trump supporters to get the picture?  If he were to ask another country to drop a bomb on the US would the Trump supporters stand on the sidelines and cheer?  I believe they would.
> 
> ...


So he is almost as crooked as obuthole and the hildabeast.


----------



## AmericanFirst1 (Aug 2, 2016)

bear513 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


He is a libtard, they hate true history.


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 2, 2016)

bear513 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


It does not seem to understand that the house impeaches by a majority vote. There are two possible outcomes in the senate. Acquittal or conviction. It takes a 2/3 vote in the Senate to convict. . But, you have still been impeached no matter what.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 2, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > *declare the Bill of Rights unconstitutional!!  What the  &*^%$##! *
> ...


You are just ranting like an insane person.

Repeal the 1st, 2nd and 4th amendments??! We want to do that? Where do you get that crap from? That is just fucking stupid!

Federal Department of Religious Compliance? What the fuck is that!!?? We're done here. Not dealing with this equine excrement!


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 2, 2016)

*The InfoWars Candidate: How Donald Trump Is Broadcasting Conservative Misinformation*
Submitted by Brian Tashman on Tuesday, 8/2/2016 5:30 pm
Hardly a week goes by without Donald Trump  championing a new conspiracy theory, often qualifying his claims by saying that he is  just asking a question  or repeating what he heard or read from an unnamed source.

So it wasn’t too surprising to see Trump allege yesterday that  the general election may be “rigged” and claim today that “there’s something phony” about polls which show him trailing Hillary Clinton.

Trump’s warning that the election will be stolen and that the polls are deliberately suppressing his level of public support came just days after his confidant Roger Stone and conspiracy theorist radio host Alex Jones similarly claimed that Clinton plans to rob Trump of the election and that her allies in the media are skewing polls against him so people won’t notice it when the election gets stolen. The InfoWars Candidate: How Donald Trump Is Broadcasting Conservative Misinformation


----------



## TooTall (Aug 2, 2016)

Mertex said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...



Then there are these crimes that he was found guilty in a court of law rather then in a political body with partisans voting.

WASHINGTON — The federal judge who found President Clinton in contempt of court last April levied a penalty of $90,686 against him Thursday, making him the first chief executive ever assessed such a payment.

Repeating her condemnation of Clinton for lying under oath in the Paula Corbin Jones sexual harassment lawsuit, U.S. District Judge Susan Webber Wright said that she was imposing the sanction to cover some of Jones' legal expenses and "to deter others who might consider emulating the president's misconduct."


The US Supreme Court yesterday issued an order disbarring former president Bill Clinton from practicing law before the high court. The ruling is seen as marking the official end of the Monica Lewinsky scandal.

The court did not explain its reasons for the disbarment, although such a decision usually follows disbarment in a lower court. In April, Mr Clinton's Arkansas law license was suspended for five years and he was given a $25,000 fine.


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 2, 2016)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> You are just ranting like an insane person.
> 
> Repeal the 1st, 2nd and 4th amendments??! We want to do that? Where do you get that crap from? That is just fucking stupid!
> 
> Federal Department of Religious Compliance? What the fuck is that!!?? We're done here. Not dealing with this equine excrement!


Not so insane when many prominent Democrats seek to make the Constitution a "living document" subject to being reinterpreted by their elitist standards.  

Example; do you believe the Second Amendment means only the National Guard or Federal government should have arms?  

Do you support the Patriot Act? Not just the one originally enacted, but the revisions subsequently signed by President Obama?


----------



## Papageorgio (Aug 2, 2016)

Mertex said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Hillary can't tell a lie to save herself. I never said no one has never told a lie, that is a pretty stupid thing to even think. 

So not voting for a major party is throwing a vote in the trash can. Maybe to you because you have no principles and will vote for crap. I have higher standards for my Presidents.


----------



## Papageorgio (Aug 2, 2016)

WillowTree said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Why what?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Grump (Aug 3, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> You are clearly clueless about Trump then. It is as plain as day how he says and does thing to create a stir. Many in the public spot light say things to stir up press.



You take Trump's cluelessness and his offensive statesments as a bloke who's taking the piss?? I've heard all the excuses now....


----------



## Dr Grump (Aug 3, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Credible links please.
> ...



Oh, so now the UN matters. And they agreed with the 2003 invasion of Iraq?


----------



## Dr Grump (Aug 3, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> {By the way, they hacked — they probably have her 33,000 e-mails. I hope they do. They probably have her 33,000 e-mails that she lost and deleted because you’d see some beauties there. So let’s see.}
> 
> Yeah, that's sarcasm, shitferbrains. Oh, he's RIGHT - we would see some incredible stuff, but the sarcasm is clear to anyone with an IQ above 30 or a hint of integrity - which disqualifies you on both counts.



Yeah, course he did..


----------



## Papageorgio (Aug 3, 2016)

Dr Grump said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > You are clearly clueless about Trump then. It is as plain as day how he says and does thing to create a stir. Many in the public spot light say things to stir up press.
> ...



I guess you are very smart or savvy to the ways of this country. He is a political shock jock, he says things to stir things up. That is his way. I don't care for it, but I also realize that is his style.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 3, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


Trump is either a complete  idiot or he is throwing the election! Get smart Dude!!



> *Ignoring Advice, Donald Trump Presses Attack on Khan Family and G.O.P. Leaders*
> 
> Donald J. Trump’s unabashed and continuing hostility toward the parents of a slain Muslim American soldier, and his attacks on Republican leaders who have rebuked him for it, threaten to shatter his uneasy alliance with the Republican Party at the outset of the general election campaign.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2016/08/03/u...n-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news&_r=0


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 3, 2016)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> You are just ranting like an insane person.



I'm speaking facts, like an educated person. 

You really wouldn't understand.



> epeal the 1st, 2nd and 4th amendments??! We want to do that? Where do you get that crap from? That is just fucking stupid!



Yawn..

{The Obama Administration’s unprecedented pursuit of criminal liability against security leakers threatens to rope in the Fourth Estate. Case in point, the Obama administration has ordered _New York Times _reporter James Risen to testify against one of his CIA sources, forcing the case all the way to the Supreme Court. In another investigation, the Justice Department subpoenaed—without notice—two months worth of Associated Press reporters’ phone records on a leak fishing expedition. The message? Don’t report national security stories or you will become a target. If the Administration’s goal is not to restrict the press and First Amendment, it is doing an excellent job nonetheless.}

Obama Press Attacks Degrade the First Amendment In The Name of Security

{
Yet the record will show that the president’s gilded rhetoric belies tarnished policies. The prioritization of the president’s first statement — that religious freedom means simply freedom to worship — in fact parallels his policies. Those policies often violate not only the general principles of the First Amendment, but also the more specific Religious Freedom Restoration Act of 1993, which provides that “Government shall not substantially burden a person’s exercise of religion” and must take “the least restrictive means of furthering that compelling governmental interest.”

The Obama administration has taken several actions to restrict or outright violate religious liberty. They have gutted the only federal conscience regulation protecting the conscience rights of American health care professionals.

Officials issued a coercive contraception and sterilization mandate that imposes the president’s abortion ideology on all employers, exempting virtually only places of worship. The thousands of faith-based charities that actually exercise their faith and conscience beyond the four walls of their churches now face millions of dollars in fines by the Obama administration.

The administration has argued before the Supreme Court in Hosanna-Tabor Evangelical Lutheran Church and School v. EEOC against a religious institution in an attempt to restrict faith-based organizations’ hiring rights. In a unanimous decision, even Mr. Obama’s own appointees to the court rejected the administration’s radical arguments to restrict religious liberty.}

IMBODY: Obama ‘freedom to worship’ assaults First Amendment

{
he New York Times reported that Obama is drawing up a new executive action designed to execute an end-run around Congress: a requirement for companies that do business of any kind with the government to disclose their “contributions to groups that spend money to influence campaigns.”

Though the action would not prohibit these corporations from getting government business, it suggests that donating to the “wrong” party might cause the corporations to LOSE government business.}

Obama Goes After First Amendment With Bombshell New Executive Order

{
President Obama and his allies in Congress seek to deny the constitutional gun-ownership rights of Americans merely suspected of terror ties — even as the Left champions the non-existent immigration rights of aliens from regions notorious for terror ties. The backbone of the Democrats’ stratagem is a specious “constitutional” claim, one whose logic would empower the government to strip every civil right the Constitution is designed to protect against government encroachment. As posited by Senator Chuck Schumer (D., N.Y.) at a Judiciary Committee hearing last week, Democrats claim that many constitutional liberties are routinely restricted in emergency circumstances — in particular, Fourth Amendment rights against warrantless search and arrest. Hence, the argument goes, Second Amendment rights, too, may be stripped away if Democrats can concoct an emergency — such as the ongoing crisis in which guns, apparently with minds of their own, mow down infidels.

Read more at: http://www.nationalreview.com/artic...nt-emergency-powers-doctrine-democrats-phony}


{
According to the legislation:

In order to continue to possess an assault weapon that was legally possessed on the effective date of this section, the person possessing shall ... safely and securely store the assault weapon. The sheriff of the county may, no more than once per year, conduct an inspection to ensure compliance with this subsection.
}

Dems Sponsor Bill To Violate Fourth Amendment Rights Of Gun Owners - Freedom Outpost

You Communists think that if you just lie, then reality will vanish...



> Federal Department of Religious Compliance? What the fuck is that!!?? We're done here. Not dealing with this equine excrement!



Are you actually and in fact as dumb as you present yourself?

Meh, it would explain why you're a Communist....


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 3, 2016)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Trump is either a complete  idiot or he is throwing the election! Get smart Dude!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



From WikiLeaks;

{
Documents obtained by several journalistic investigations reveal that Lafarge has paid taxes to the terror group to operate its cement plant in Syria, and even bought Isis oil for years…

Lafarge also has close ties to Democrat presidential candidate Hillary Clinton. Apart from being a regular donor to the Clinton Foundation, Clinton herself was a director of Lafarge in the early 1990s, and did legal work for the firm in the 1980s. During her connection to Lafarge, the firm was implicated in facilitating a CIA-backed covert arms export network to Saddam Hussein.

Among its earliest benefactors was former First Lady and current presidential hopeful, Hillary Clinton. From 1990 to 1992, Clinton served on Lafarge’s Board of Directors. Under her tenure, Lafarge’s Ohio subsidiary was caught burning hazardous waste to fuel cement plants. Clinton defended the decision at the time.

Then just before her husband, Bill Clinton, was elected president in 1992, Lafarge was fined $1.8 million by the Environmental Protection Agency for these pollution violations. Hillary Clinton had left the board of Lafarge in spring, just after her husband won the Democrat nomination. A year later, under Bill’s presidency, the Clinton administration reduced Lafarge’s EPA fine to less than $600,000.


Read more at WikiLeaks Exposes Hillary's Stunning Connection to ISIS -- Mainstream Media Blackout Ensues

You don't care, the more corrupt the better for a Stalinist like you, but I have a feeling America may not be thrilled the Hillary was taking bribes from ISIS.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 3, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Trump is either a complete  idiot or he is throwing the election! Get smart Dude!!
> ...


I see ....I post a factual and verifiable story about Trump on a thread that is about Trump. Then you post a smear of Clinton with allegations by Julian Assange who out to get Clinton before she gets him absent any actual documentation. In addition it is published on a site that is of questionable motives and veracity and appears to have an anti establishment-anti government agenda. One poster on that site wrote:



> Once again a site that tells you NOTHING about who's behind it. "About us" doesn't mention who founded the website, who is controlling the website, who is financing the website. Legitimate no agenda websites such as Politifact.com, FactCheck.org, Snopes.com and many others are not afraid to let you know who's behind them. The poll itself doesn't mention how many people were polled, how they were chosen or what questions were asked. This is not a poll or website with any credibility whatsoever.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 3, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > You are just ranting like an insane person.
> ...


You just can't come up with anything to counter the any of the dirt on Trump, or to refute the fact that he and his campaign is a disaster, so, you just blather on about Clinton and Obama. I'm not even going to read this garbage but here is something that you should read:

Trump Allies Plot Candidate Intervention After Disastrous 48 Hours


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 3, 2016)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> I see ....I post a factual and verifiable story about Trump on a thread that is about Trump. Then you post a smear of Clinton with allegations by Julian Assange who out to get Clinton before she gets him absent any actual documentation. In addition it is published on a site that is of questionable motives and veracity and appears to have an anti establishment-anti government agenda. One poster on that site wrote:



You are flailing wildly.

There are two possibilities, the emails that WikiLeaks is leaking are legitimate, or they are not. So far, three top Communist operatives, including the disgusting Debbie Wasserman Schultz have resigned.  IF the information released were false, it is unlikely top party bosses would be resigning.

So the emails are genuine. Let's face facts, you have no integrity - not a shred or a hint. You have no care that Hillary is taking bribes from ISIS, you merely fear that it will end her campaign. That she is a crook and a traitor isn't an issue with you - only party matters. If you can lie, spin, cheat, distort, or otherwise distract from the fact that Hillary has been engaged in illegal and treasonous dealings with ISIS for years, you will. You hope that enough of the nation places party ahead of the Constitution like you do, so the criminal acts of the traitor Hillary are not considered. The FBI declared that like Stalin, Hillary is not subject to the laws of the land, so it's unlikely that she will be prosecuted. But the people get funny about presidential candidates who are in the pocket of terrorist organizations.  

{On March 16, 2016 WikiLeaks launched a searchable archive for 30,322 emails & email attachments sent to and from Hillary Clinton's private email server while she was Secretary of State. The 50,547 pages of documents span from 30 June 2010 to 12 August 2014. 7,570 of the documents were sent by Hillary Clinton. The emails were made available in the form of thousands of PDFs by the US State Department as a result of a Freedom of Information Act request. The final PDFs were made available on February 29, 2016.}

WikiLeaks - Hillary Clinton Email Archive


IF America elects a known traitor, then we deserve the civil war that will follow.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 3, 2016)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> You just can't come up with anything to counter the any of the dirt on Trump, or to refute the fact that he and his campaign is a disaster, so, you just blather on about Clinton and Obama. I'm not even going to read this garbage but here is something that you should read:
> 
> Trump Allies Plot Candidate Intervention After Disastrous 48 Hours



Regardless of what Trump has or has not done, Hillary Clinton is a crook and a traitor.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 3, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...




Racist-bigot-uneducated2008 and beyond...   you are such an asswipe retard....you claim that Scalia is so honorable and you don't even know what he said....proving that you're the fucking retard.  To classify an entire race based on a few students is not only stupid and retarded, it is racist, you fucking bigot.  Go wipe that turd drool off your mouth....you look fucking retarded.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 3, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > You just can't come up with anything to counter the any of the dirt on Trump, or to refute the fact that he and his campaign is a disaster, so, you just blather on about Clinton and Obama. I'm not even going to read this garbage but here is something that you should read:
> ...



Yeah, right, that's why your stupid leaders have been so successful at indicting her and sending her to prison.  Retard.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 3, 2016)

Mertex said:


> [QU
> 
> Yeah, right, that's why your stupid leaders have been so successful at indicting her and sending her to prison.  Retard.



Wikileaks Releases Smoking Gun Email Proving Once and For All Clinton is Lying Through Her Teeth


----------



## Mertex (Aug 3, 2016)

TooTall said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > You know................this is just Trumps way of trying to keep the e-mail scandal alive.
> ...


Isn't that what Republican/conservatives trying to do?



> "From the group of 30,000 e-mails returned to the State Department, 110 e-mails in 52 e-mail chains have been determined by the owning agency to contain classified information at the time they were sent or received,"* Comey said at his press conference Tuesday*. "Eight of those chains contained information that was Top Secret at the time they were sent."
> 
> When asked if Clinton broke the law,* Comey said *that his judgment was that there was not enough evidence to "establish beyond a reasonable doubt" that Clinton did so.* But Comey also reiterated that he would go as far as to fire someone in the FBI's employ who handled classified information the way the Clinton team did.*



But, he didn't find enough evidence to establish beyond a reasonable doubt and he didn't have her indicted.  End of Story.  You parrot Republicans will keep it alive, just like you keep Benghazi alive, but there is nothing there, so it just makes the bunch of you look retarded.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 3, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Really.....you want to compare the insane behavior of Donald Trump supporters who immediately go into a rage and throw out insults whenever the shameful behavior of their hero Trump is brought out? * You're delusional*.
> ...




Fuck you.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 3, 2016)

AmericanFirst1 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > The FBI should be investigating Trump for this latest display of anti-patriotism.  He encouraged Russia (on National TV) to hack into Hillary's e-mails and publish them.  The Republican candidate for the Presidency is actually asking an enemy country to hack into an American's e-mails.  This is considered Treason.    If this isn't proof that the buffoon is not qualified to lead the country I don't know what is.
> ...




He's the only crook here.  And now he has demeaned a Gold Star Family.....you can't get any lower than that.  Keep kissing his feet.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 3, 2016)

WillowTree said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



What you seem to not understand is that Clinton's "impeachment" by the Republican House doesn't mean shit.  It is equivalent to your stupid party's charges against Hillary....they don't mean squat unless they find something to indict/convict and they didn't do that with Bill Clinton.

Bill Clinton is still one of the best presidents we've had, regardless of the bullshit the Republicans tried to pull on him...End of Story.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 3, 2016)

Mertex said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...




Nope that's not what the history books say Mrs revisionist history.


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 3, 2016)

Clinton and Jackson were both impeached and no amount of ugly talk from a moron libtard will change the history books. Clinton is a man whore and was disbarred to boot. Couldn't even keep his law license because he was perjuring himself in front of a federal grand jury. Lying comes naturally to all democrats and especially to Clintons.


----------



## TooTall (Aug 3, 2016)

Mertex said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



That is beyond funny.  He would have fired her if she worked for the FBI and handled classified info the way she did.  You dumbass Democrats are the retards.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 3, 2016)

TooTall said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...



Comey is a Republican.....so he's the one that is a dumbass.  And, being fired is not equivalent to being a criminal, so you are either stupid or just like to appear stupid.


----------



## charwin95 (Aug 3, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > You just can't come up with anything to counter the any of the dirt on Trump, or to refute the fact that he and his campaign is a disaster, so, you just blather on about Clinton and Obama. I'm not even going to read this garbage but here is something that you should read:
> ...



So far all he has done was promoting racism, hatred, bigotry, fear, isolation, anger.  

Trump is causing a meltdown within the GOP. He refused to endorse Paul Ryan for reelection...... But his VP endorse Ryan. 

Pence breaks with Trump, endorses Ryan
Mike Pence breaks with Donald Trump, endorses Paul Ryan - CNNPolitics.com


----------



## Mertex (Aug 3, 2016)

WillowTree said:


> Clinton and Jackson were both impeached and no amount of ugly talk from a moron libtard will change the history books. Clinton is a man whore and was disbarred to boot. Couldn't even keep his law license because he was perjuring himself in front of a federal grand jury. Lying comes naturally to all democrats and especially to Clintons.



And, it doesn't mean shit, moron.  And you should talk about lying.....with your candidate being the worst liar of all time.  A candidate that even your own party has deemed unfit.  You must be some special kind of stupid to think that he is Presidential.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 3, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



They are so discombobulated......they don't know what the hell they are doing.


----------



## Papageorgio (Aug 3, 2016)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



I'm not voting for Trump. I'm not voting for Hillary. I'm alot smarter than anyone voting for those two nuts.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 3, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Throwing your vote away is not "smarter".  Hillary is the best qualified than all 17 Republican candidates and all five Democratic candidates combined.


----------



## Papageorgio (Aug 3, 2016)

Mertex said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Clinton and Jackson were both impeached and no amount of ugly talk from a moron libtard will change the history books. Clinton is a man whore and was disbarred to boot. Couldn't even keep his law license because he was perjuring himself in front of a federal grand jury. Lying comes naturally to all democrats and especially to Clintons.
> ...



It won't mean shit for you. If the person has a "D" after their name, you dismiss the lies, no matter how blatant they are. Now, if the lie comes from a person with an "R" after their name then all hell breaks loose. You are a good little partisan hypocrite.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 3, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > I see ....I post a factual and verifiable story about Trump on a thread that is about Trump. Then you post a smear of Clinton with allegations by Julian Assange who out to get Clinton before she gets him absent any actual documentation. In addition it is published on a site that is of questionable motives and veracity and appears to have an anti establishment-anti government agenda. One poster on that site wrote:
> ...


I'm flailing? Says the one who calls us all Communists  and traitors while apparently not knowing what a communist actually is.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 3, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



It doesn't mean shit to me because Bill is not the one that is running for the Presidency.  Talk about hypocrites....you all condemned Hillary for staying with her husband after he cheated on her, but claim to be Christian and abhor divorce.  Then you forgave Sanford, the Republican governor of SC who also cheated on his wife, who divorced him, and rewarded him with a Senate seat. 

All the crap that you Republican/conservatives claim are Hillary "lies" is nothing but bullshit that you all make up.  Your party has a candidate that has been rated the worst liar in the history of the United States....and some of you claim you will throw your vote away, but I wouldn't be a bit surprised if you go ahead and vote for that demagogue, just like the rest of the hypocrites while claiming that you won't.


----------



## Papageorgio (Aug 3, 2016)

Mertex said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



In your opinion, which is pretty suspect. Clinton lied about the e-mails, Clinton lied about not having more than one cellphone, why the hell would a rational person lie about that. Even after the footage in Bosnia, she had to still lie about that. When it comes down to her and Pat Smith, with Clinton's history, we know she probably lied about that. She had her state department leak lie about Libya. The FBI basically found her to be incompetent. If she was the smartest, I'll glad throw my vote away. I'm not going to contribute with the dumbing down of America.


----------



## Papageorgio (Aug 3, 2016)

Mertex said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Actually, I said Sanford needed to resign. I am not voting Trump so my candidate isn't Republican. More of the liberal nonsense of trying lump people together. Shame that all you see is partisan BS.

I'd actually vote for Bill Clinton over Trump and Bill's incompetent wife.


----------



## Flopper (Aug 3, 2016)

Mertex said:


> The FBI should be investigating Trump for this latest display of anti-patriotism.  He encouraged Russia (on National TV) to hack into Hillary's e-mails and publish them.  The Republican candidate for the Presidency is actually asking an enemy country to hack into an American's e-mails.  This is considered Treason.    If this isn't proof that the buffoon is not qualified to lead the country I don't know what is.
> 
> What will it take for Trump supporters to get the picture?  If he were to ask another country to drop a bomb on the US would the Trump supporters stand on the sidelines and cheer?  I believe they would.
> 
> ...


*Nothing will convince Trump supporters that he is not the man for the job because they know that the media is controlled by the democrats, the system is rigged, neither government nor politicians can't be trusted, Trump is being treated unfairly, and everything the opposition says is a lie, including the leadership in the Republican party.  Only the worlds from the master's mouth are to be believed. *


----------



## Papageorgio (Aug 3, 2016)

Flopper said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > The FBI should be investigating Trump for this latest display of anti-patriotism.  He encouraged Russia (on National TV) to hack into Hillary's e-mails and publish them.  The Republican candidate for the Presidency is actually asking an enemy country to hack into an American's e-mails.  This is considered Treason.    If this isn't proof that the buffoon is not qualified to lead the country I don't know what is.
> ...



Trump is a joke, I can't imagine why anyone would vote for him.


----------



## AmericanFirst1 (Aug 3, 2016)

Mertex said:


> AmericanFirst1 said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


The crooks are the left, particularly the hag hildabeast. Hillary and obuthole has demeaned the whole U.S. Stop kissing their asses.


----------



## AmericanFirst1 (Aug 3, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


To keep the hag hildabeast out.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 3, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> [
> So far all he has done was promoting racism, hatred, bigotry, fear, isolation, anger.



I didn't ask what slander and libel the little Goebbels of the democratic party came up with.



> Trump is causing a meltdown within the GOP. He refused to endorse Paul Ryan for reelection...... But his VP endorse Ryan.
> 
> Pence breaks with Trump, endorses Ryan
> Mike Pence breaks with Donald Trump, endorses Paul Ryan - CNNPolitics.com



I understand that you seek to slander Trump. I don't give a shit about him. We have an open traitor far too close to power.


BREAKING: WikiLeaks releases hacked audio recordings of Democratic National Committee voicemails. Election 2016

— Reuters Top News (@Reuters) July 28, 2016

JUST IN: WikiLeaks releases hacked DNC voicemails https://t.co/Ffq98GDSMi pic.twitter.com/P2F19ZtOBg

— The Hill (@thehill) July 28, 2016

BREAKING: #WikiLeaks releases hacked #DNC voicemails: WikiLeaks releases hacked DNC voicemails

— The Washington Times (@WashTimes) July 28, 2016


Read more: BREAKING: Wikileaks Just Released The Biggest Disaster For Democrats - Hillary's Worst Nightmare!

Look, treason is just part of being a democrat, but some of use really don't like it.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 3, 2016)

AmericanFirst1 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > AmericanFirst1 said:
> ...


Interesting pattern here. While Trump has run off the rails and we keep posting credible evidence that his campaign is in shambles and he is in a derp spiral, no of you whackos can counter that information in any meaningful way. Rather, all that you can do is attempt to discredit Clinton and trash Obama with bogus horseshit.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 3, 2016)

Mertex said:


> Throwing your vote away is not "smarter".  Hillary is the best qualified than all 17 Republican candidates and all five Democratic candidates combined.



Treason being her "qualification?"


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 3, 2016)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> [
> 
> Interesting pattern here. While Trump has run off the rails and we keep posting credible evidence that his campaign is in shambles and he is in a derp spiral, no of you whackos can counter that information in any meaningful way. Rather, all that you can do is attempt to discredit Clinton and trash Obama with bogus horseshit.



Bogus?

Her own emails that she "accidentally deleted" which establish ties between her and ISIS are "bogus?" No big deal, right Comrade?  I mean, it isn't like treason is a problem - party above all...


----------



## Flopper (Aug 3, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


*Trump may not win but he's going get a lot of votes and political analysts are going to be scratching their head for years, asking themselves how did this guy get as far as he did.  

The fact is there are a lot of people who agree with Trump.  They think the country has gone to hell and it will take an exceptional person to turn it around, someone who is completely different than anyone in Washington today.

Even if Trump loses, he will be an inspiration for the next charismatic demigod and the next one may just have a lot more political savvy than Trump.   *


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 3, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Throwing your vote away is not "smarter".  Hillary is the best qualified than all 17 Republican candidates and all five Democratic candidates combined.
> ...


Batshit Crazy People Who You May Know and Think are Sane:



> *Linda Harvey: America Will 'Bleed To Death' Under 'Jezebel' Hillary Clinton*
> Submitted by Brian Tashman on Wednesday, 8/3/2016 2:15 pm
> In her WorldNetDaily column yesterday, Linda Harvey of Mission America warned that electing Hillary Clinton as president “will be a stab at the heart of this once-great nation,” predicting that the country will “bleed to death on her watch” and people will be thrown in jail for expressing “Christian views on homosexual behavior.”
> 
> ...





> *Right-Wing Pastor: Clinton Willing To Destroy America For Power*
> Submitted by Nabi Dressler on Wednesday, 8/3/2016 2:55 pm
> On Friday’s edition of “Trunews” with Rick Wiles, Georgia pastor Benjamin Faircloth claimed that if elected, Hillary Clinton “would have no problem setting this nation on fire” and would attempt to expand her authority just as Turkish President Recep Erdoğan has consolidated power following an attempted coup.
> 
> “Turkey, what’s happening there, Pastor Rick, is going to happen here in America,” Faircloth said, arguing that Erdoğan staged the coup in order “to take total control, if you will, and be a dictator over that nation.” Right-Wing Pastor: Clinton Willing To Destroy America For Power


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 3, 2016)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> [
> Batshit Crazy People Who You May Know and Think are Sane:



So you'll just lie the truth away, eh Comrade?

{
These latest revelations expose the deep relationship between Hillary Clinton and Lafarge — a company proven to be working with and funding ISIS. The information was released one week after a statement made by Wikileaks founder Julian Assange, during an interview with Democracy Now, implicated Clinton as being connected to arming terrorists.
Read more at WikiLeaks Exposes Hillary's Stunning Connection to ISIS -- Mainstream Media Blackout Ensues

That's a left wing site, Comrade Shitferbrains.


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 3, 2016)

Mertex said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Hillary is the kunt of the democrat party.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 3, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


So you have seen the E mails that the FBI could not find? WTF?? Care to share.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 3, 2016)

WillowTree said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


Brilliant! Just fucking brilliant!!


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 3, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


More of the same bovine excrement that you already posted. Allegations by someone who is out to get her, with not actual documentation. Where the fuck are the actual emails that support this slanderous crap?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 3, 2016)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> So you have seen the E mails that the FBI could not find? WTF?? Care to share.



How fucking stupid ARE you?

WikiLeaks - Hillary Clinton Email Archive

The NSA has them as well.

NSA has Clinton's deleted emails, whistleblower claims | Fox News


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 3, 2016)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> More of the same bovine excrement that you already posted. Allegations by someone who is out to get her, with not actual documentation. Where the fuck are the actual emails that support this slanderous crap?



Allegations my ass - these are her emails.

YOU think you can lie reality away - and maybe it will work, but if it does, this nation is fucked.


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 3, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > So you have seen the E mails that the FBI could not find? WTF?? Care to share.
> ...


See in the blowhards mind if Hillary did her work well she did not do it. Democrats are morons.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 3, 2016)

Mertex said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


Well, ahem, the dnc is not the government! Yeaaaaaaasssssaaaaaaaay.

And demonstrates how unsecured hula beasts was.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 3, 2016)

Mertex said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > tigerred59 said:
> ...


What exactly was the treasonous act?


----------



## jc456 (Aug 3, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...


He didn't do anything treasonous anyway.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 3, 2016)

WillowTree said:


> See in the blowhards mind if Hillary did her work well she did not do it. Democrats are morons.



It's far worse than that. Communists like "Progressive" are engaged in cognitive dissonance. This is how the hive mind that controls him works;

{*Doublethink* is the act of simultaneously accepting two mutually contradictory beliefs as correct, often in distinct social contexts.[1] Doublethink is related to, but differs from, hypocrisy and neutrality. Also related is cognitive dissonance, in which contradictory beliefs cause conflict in one's mind. Doublethink is notable due to a lack of cognitive dissonance — thus the person is completely unaware of any conflict or contradiction.}

Put into terms that the spiritual architect of today's democratic - socialist party espouses;

{_We are for the withering away of the state, and at the same time we stand for the strengthening of the dictatorship of the proletariat, which represents the most powerful and mighty of all forms of the state which have existed up to the present day. The highest development of the power of the state, with the object of preparing the conditions of the withering away of the state: that is the Marxist formula. Is it "contradictory"? Yes, it is "contradictory." But this contradiction is a living thing and wholly reflects the Marxist dialectic} - Hillary Clinton
_
Standard Disclaimer: It may have been Josef Stalin, though what difference does it make?


----------



## jc456 (Aug 3, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


Then why are you commenting on trump?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 3, 2016)

Did anyone watch Trumps rally this afternoon?  I watched about the first 9 min of it before the news chimed back in.

Know what one of his main attacks was this afternoon for Hillary?  He repeatedly said that she was responsible for the 40 million dollars that were released back to Iran because she made a really bad deal with Iran.

I've got news for Trump.  She wasn't SOS when the Iran deal was struck.  Kerry was.


----------



## AmericanFirst1 (Aug 3, 2016)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> AmericanFirst1 said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


Not bogus. Interesting you retards support a lying hag. Trump better than hildabeast the bitch.


----------



## Flopper (Aug 3, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > See in the blowhards mind if Hillary did her work well she did not do it. Democrats are morons.
> ...


*Double think, like Trump's denial of global warming as a hoax but yet he files permits to erect coastal protection to prevent erosion. And the reason given on the permits were rising sea levels.*


----------



## Papageorgio (Aug 3, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Because I want to.


----------



## Papageorgio (Aug 3, 2016)

Flopper said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



It has gone to hell and neither candidate is a good option, both will take us down a bad path for the next four years. Sad that these are now the choices.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 4, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> Trump is a joke, I can't imagine why anyone would vote for him.



When you have gullible idiots being told by someone with an "R" besides their name that they are going to make things great, they become mesmerized and can no longer see all the bankruptcies he has caused, all the people he has scammed, and all the lies that he has told that have been debunked.  They no longer hear anything but the voice of their hero telling them that he is going to make America great again and the Republican party is going to once again rule......bwahahaha.....even the Republican leaders have given up on the "unicorn" fantasies that Trump will do what they tell him to do, but what he will do is wreck the country along with whatever is left of the Republican party if enough stupid people vote him in.


----------



## Ame®icano (Aug 4, 2016)

Mertex said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Trump is a joke, I can't imagine why anyone would vote for him.
> ...



You said the same thing around 12 times in your last 10 posts. Now, that's gullible... but hey, whatever floats your boat. 

Over the years Trump filed for bankruptcy 4 times for various businesses under his label. What a loser, right? This also means that out of 515 subsidiaries of the Trump organization, less than 0.8% have been failures. 

On the other side you have someone that claims to be broke after leaving the White House, plus steals some furniture on the way out. Then make millions, not by producing or building something, but by doing speeches and selling favors to her domestic and foreign friends. 

You said "Trump will do what they tell him to do"... who is "they"?


----------



## Divine Wind (Aug 4, 2016)

Mertex said:


> When you have gullible idiots being told by someone with an "R" besides their name that they are going to make things great, they become mesmerized and can no longer see all the bankruptcies he has caused, all the people he has scammed, and all the lies that he has told that have been debunked. .....


Agreed, and I feel the same way about those mesmerized idiots voting for someone just because they have a "D" after their name.  The good news is that about 40% of Americans agree with us....which is why the membership of both the DNC and RNC have dropped to to 30% or less.

Party Affiliation


----------



## Papageorgio (Aug 4, 2016)

Mertex said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Trump is a joke, I can't imagine why anyone would vote for him.
> ...




Both parties are models of the 1% making laws that favor the 1%. However democrats cling to a fantasy that their party is that way and still champions the poor and middle class, when in reality the democrats throw crumbs at the. Poor and middle class, then laugh at them while the gap widens. 

I see nothing good in either party.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 4, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > So you have seen the E mails that the FBI could not find? WTF?? Care to share.
> ...


Baseless allegation. Nothing tangible . How fucking stupid are you??


----------



## jc456 (Aug 4, 2016)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


how is it baseless?  If they are lost, than only hildabeasts knows what is in them correct?  so if they surface, who does it hurt?  Huh?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 4, 2016)

jc456 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


They are baseless because , since no one has actually seen the emails no one know what they really say. You guys are just blathering about what to want them to say and presenting your theory as fact, and your doing it to avoid a discussion on Trump on a thread about Trump



> Trump now denies knowing Putin — but he fawned over him as ‘just so nice’ in a 2014 interview
> 
> Republican presidential nominee Donald Trump in recent days has denied ever meeting Russian President Vladimir Putin — despite the fact that he’s publicly bragged about meeting Putin in the past.
> 
> ...



The lying sack of shit also claimed that the Russians never invaded Ukraine either.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 4, 2016)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...





Fucking sycophant  moron.

You look at party goals and declare them to be reality, regardless of actual reality.

I used to wonder how the Killing Fields happened, but the answer it cleary - unthinking drones like you who deny existence for the sake of your party. Nothing other than party matters to you - nothing.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 4, 2016)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> They are baseless because , since no one has actually seen the emails no one know what they really say.



Stupid lying twat.

Do you REALLY think that you can lie reality out of existence? 

WikiLeaks - Hillary Clinton Email Archive

You're fucking insane, you cannot discern the difference between reality and fantasy - there is ONLY the party to you, all else must conform.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 4, 2016)

jc456 said:


> how is it baseless?  If they are lost, than only hildabeasts knows what is in them correct?  so if they surface, who does it hurt?  Huh?



WikiLeaks has them and has released them.

WikiLeaks - Hillary Clinton Email Archive

TheProgressivePatriot is clinically insane, no grip on reality.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 4, 2016)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


so why do you supposed they were deleted after hildabeast was told not to?  So for you, that suggests nothing.  Well bubba, it suggests quite a lot of speculation.  And without them, only proves that the intent was to obstruct any investigation.  Period, which therefore implies guilt.  Now if you wish to remove that perception, then have her actually provide the 33,000 emails.  It is really very simple.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 4, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > how is it baseless?  If they are lost, than only hildabeasts knows what is in them correct?  so if they surface, who does it hurt?  Huh?
> ...


so no need for the russians to find them.  Great.  Since you know this, has anyone actually looked at them yet?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 4, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Every person is welcome to look at them, and hundreds of thousands have..

{
See below for the five best new emails from this latest batch:


Neera Tanden, a frequent emailer with Clinton, had her account hacked by a Filipino counterfeit pharmaceutical company. This email underscores how unsecure a private server like the one Clinton used can be. This is especially true in light of the fact that we have already know Clinton was the target of similar hacking.


2. Wendy Sherman thanked Clinton for making her confirmation as Under Secretary of State for Political Affairs happen. As Sherman was one of the key negotiators of the Iran nuclear deal, this is another example of Clinton’s responsibility for the awful deal the Obama administration struck with Iran. This email is also a good reminder of Ed Henry’s recent story that Wendy Sherman once bragged about Clinton sending “sensitive information on unclassified systems.”





3. Back when Clinton actually supported trade, Jake Sullivan forward Clinton positive talking points on the Trans-Pacific Partnership, including the fact that it was the State Department’s “strong determination to complete the agreement.” In fact just months after Sullivan sent Clinton these talking points, Clinton claimed that completing the trade deal would be “one of our great projects in this century.”









4. Clinton’s flawed approached to technological security is highlighted in the email below. In it she tells Sullivan that she is “fighting w the security technology.” Sullivan then proceeded to mock Clinton’s lack of technological prowess by putting technology in scare quotes.



5. Clinton also received an email from then-Senator John Kerry. This email’s release coming in the same week that Secretary Kerry claimed that he had “no knowledge” that Clinton had a private email, makes that claim look ridiculous.



}


----------



## jc456 (Aug 4, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


I don't see any information that would suggest those were emails about grandkids.  Just saying, seems validation of the lie.


----------



## Ame®icano (Aug 4, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



I want to know more about her yoga routines.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 4, 2016)

Ame®icano said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



I want to know more about her scheduled execution date.


I'm just sayin...


----------



## dannyboys (Aug 4, 2016)

Ame®icano said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


Those aren't 'yoga routines' my friend.
And what Huma and Hillary get up to shouldn't be anyone' s business. LOLLOLLOL!


----------



## dannyboys (Aug 4, 2016)

For anyone wanting to read Hillary's 'missing' 30K emails don't worry.
J. Assange is coming to help.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 4, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > They are baseless because , since no one has actually seen the emails no one know what they really say.
> ...



It comes down to two narratives  that have been reoccurring here: 

1. There is no documentation of her or anyone close to her having ties or sympathizes with radical Islam.

2. The FBI found that no criminal wrong doing existed, notwithstanding her poor judgement and carelessness.

This is obviously a highly partisan witch hunt intended to distract from the mad dog running against her who no one here can defend..

Get  the fuck over it.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 4, 2016)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


why did she delete emails after being told not to?


----------



## Flopper (Aug 4, 2016)

Ame®icano said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


*Let's look at those bankruptcies*

*The Trump Taj Mahal built at a cost of more that a billion dollars housing a over dozen other business with employment of over 3,000 people.*
*Trump Plaza Hotel which cost 400 million dollars and employed 800 people.*
*Trump Hotels and Casinos Resorts, a multi-billion dollar enterprise employing thousands.*
*Trump Entertainment Resorts, another multi-billion dollar enterprise employing over 3,800.*
*
These are not small business in a large enterprise.  These business failures cost creditors hundreds of million and thousands of people lost jobs.  For a presidential candidate whose only qualification is his business expertise, this is nothing to be proud of.*


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 4, 2016)

Flopper said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...




Abraham Lincoln went equivalent to bankruptcy today, get over yourself he owns over a 120 company's, he hires people to run them, like any good business man he uses the laws in his favor

*Sheesh*


----------



## jc456 (Aug 4, 2016)

Flopper said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


and each legal.  And?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 4, 2016)

Flopper said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Don't forget those other large failures..............Trump Airlines and his involvement with the American Football League.


----------



## Papageorgio (Aug 4, 2016)

Flopper said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



So many other issues not to vote for Trump. This isn't one of them. 90% of all businesses fail, that is the nature of business.


----------



## Ame®icano (Aug 4, 2016)

Flopper said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



You do know when company files for bankruptcy, it doesn't really seize to exist, it's stay open and reorganize its business. Like GM did it, or Chrysler. Also, I don't recall you were worried about creditors (who willingly put their money in the business) when their investments were confiscated by Red Barry and given to unions. 

Now, since you know so much, can you explain what parts of his bankruptcies are against the law?


----------



## Flopper (Aug 5, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


*That may well be true.  However, a candidate for president who uses his business expertise as his sole qualification for the presidency should not have a record of bankruptcies in which he left creditors holding a billion dollars in worthless bonds while he wallows in wealth.  Contrary to Trump's claims bankruptcy is not common is large businesses. In fact, no major US company has filed for Chaper 11 more than Trump's casino empire in the last 30 years. 
*


----------



## Flopper (Aug 5, 2016)

Ame®icano said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


*The point is that Trump uses his business experience as qualifications for the presidency but yet his business experience is not that exceptional.  Granted he has been able to use bankruptcy laws to protect his fortune while his creditors lose hundreds of millions of dollars, but I don't see how that makes him qualified to lead the nation, administer the federal government, command the armed forces, decide when it is appropriate to use nuclear weapons, enforces laws, treaties, and court rulings; develops federal policies; prepares the national budget; and appoints federal officials.   Considering the job the president, I doubt seriously that Trump would hire a person with his background as president.*


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 5, 2016)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> [
> It comes down to two narratives  that have been reoccurring here:



It comes down to the fact that party not only defines right and wrong to you, but in fact defines reality.

I have long observed that to democrats, "truth" is that which serves the party. "Lies" are that which harm the party. If the party says that grass is orange, then you will say that grass is orange, but more importantly, you will believe with all your heart that anyone claiming grass is green is a liar.  Reality MUST conform to the wishes of the party.



> 1. There is no documentation of her or anyone close to her having ties or sympathizes with radical Islam.



Reference above.

To a sane person, this is proof.

WikiLeaks Exposes Hillary's Stunning Connection to ISIS -- Mainstream Media Blackout Ensues

But you're not sane, you're a Communist. So reality that conflicts with the goals of the party must be sincerely disavowed by you. It's not just that you're lying directly in the face of provided fact, it's that you truly believe your own absurd lies, because party alone defines reality to you.




> 2. The FBI found that no criminal wrong doing existed, notwithstanding her poor judgement and carelessness.



The FBI found that Hillary is not guilty by reason of being above the law.

{“110 e-mails and 52 e-mail chains have been determined by the owning agency to contain classified information at the time they were sent or received. Eight of those chains contained information that was Top Secret at the time they were sent; 36 chains contained Secret information at the time; and eight contained Confidential information,” Comey said.}

Now to you, what I posted there is a "lie." That it is a direct quote from Comey is irrelevant, it harms the party, hence is a "lie."



> This is obviously a highly partisan witch hunt intended to distract from the mad dog running against her who no one here can defend..
> 
> Get  the fuck over it.



Hillary Clinton is a traitor and a criminal, but you are not sane. You define reality by the goals of your party and sincerely believe any fiction that furthers those goals.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 5, 2016)

Uncensored2008 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


My only question at this point is , do you believe your own bovine excrement. Who are you to tell me why I support or not support a particular candidate and how I define reality??


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 5, 2016)

Flopper said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...




What the heck??????

American Airlines filed chapter 11 in 2011


American Airlines files for bankruptcy


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 5, 2016)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> My only question at this point is , do you believe your own bovine excrement. Who are you to tell me why I support or not support a particular candidate and how I define reality??



Do I believe the fully cited and documented facts that I post?

I am a fan of reality. Reality is.  As a Communist, you must deny that reality is - and so you do.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 5, 2016)

Flopper said:


> *That may well be true.  However, a candidate for president who uses his business expertise as his sole qualification for the presidency should not have a record of bankruptcies in which he left creditors holding a billion dollars in worthless bonds while he wallows in wealth.  Contrary to Trump's claims bankruptcy is not common is large businesses. In fact, no major US company has filed for Chaper 11 more than Trump's casino empire in the last 30 years. *





The lies you Communists tel...

The 11 Largest Bankruptcies In American History


----------



## Andylusion (Aug 5, 2016)

Flopper said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



Do you have any idea how many business ventures Trump has?   Construction, Entertainment, Real Estate, Hospitality, Diversified Investments, and more.

Each section of his business, has dozens of different business ventures, and in total The Trump organization has over 22,000 employees, not including contract work.

So out of dozens of business ventures that Trump is involved in, you focus on a casino bankruptcy, and a few others.   1 failure for 100 successes.     By the way, the casino in Atlantic city, is one of dozens of failing businesses in Atlantic City.   The whole city is in trouble.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 5, 2016)

Andylusion said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


And of course that qualifies him to be commander in chief of the armed forces, and the leader of the free world, right?


----------



## Papageorgio (Aug 5, 2016)

Flopper said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



Experience in business is risk and reward. those that invested with Trump believe in the same risk and reward. Solyndra, where the US money to help them, went bankrupt. Was the Obama administration at fault for giving them grant money? Nope, it is risk and reward. That fact that you are willing to take risks is a endorsement to Trump. Business is less certain than politics.


----------



## Flopper (Aug 5, 2016)

bear513 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


*The American airlines CEO is not running for president claiming his business experience is all the experience he needs to be president. *


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 5, 2016)

Flopper said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...




Bankruptcys is part of doing business in America, sorry to disappoint you but no one cares.


----------



## Flopper (Aug 5, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


*Granted, there are always risks but I prefer someone as president that errs on the side of caution. *


----------



## Papageorgio (Aug 5, 2016)

Flopper said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



Every President takes risks and it's the risks that etch their legacy.


----------



## Ame®icano (Aug 5, 2016)

Flopper said:


> That may well be true.  However, a candidate for president who uses his business expertise as his sole qualification for the presidency should not have a record of bankruptcies in which he left creditors holding a billion dollars in worthless bonds while he wallows in wealth.  Contrary to Trump's claims bankruptcy is not common is large businesses. In fact, no major US company has filed for Chaper 11 more than Trump's casino empire in the last 30 years.



Worldcom, $103 billion
General Motors, $83 billion
CIT Corp, $71 billion
Enron, $65 billion
Conseco, $62 billion
MF Global, $41 billion
Chrysler, $40 billion


----------



## Ame®icano (Aug 5, 2016)

Flopper said:


> The point is that Trump uses his business experience as qualifications for the presidency but yet his business experience is not that exceptional.  Granted he has been able to use bankruptcy laws to protect his fortune while his creditors lose hundreds of millions of dollars, but I don't see how that makes him qualified to lead the nation, administer the federal government, command the armed forces, decide when it is appropriate to use nuclear weapons, enforces laws, treaties, and court rulings; develops federal policies; prepares the national budget; and appoints federal officials.   Considering the job the president, I doubt seriously that Trump would hire a person with his background as president.



What makes any politician qualified to represent you or me, or to develop policies, or prepares budget or anything you listed above? On what exactly are based their qualifications?


----------



## Andylusion (Aug 5, 2016)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



Do tell....  What part of "community organizer" qualified Obama for Commander in Chief of the armed forces, and leader of the free world?  The part where he sued Citibank to make bad loans?

The whole reason our founding fathers wanted a limited executive branch, was because they understood that no single individual would ever be supremely qualified in every single aspect of governance. 

Which presidency throughout all human history, would you claim was completely qualified in all things?   Every aspect of the economy, every aspect of international diplomacy, every aspect of military, every aspect of domestic law, every aspect of race?

Which guy was that perfect?

The fact you even think in these terms, is exactly why we were never supposed to vote on the president.   But since you have demand democracy, instead of a republic, then you get what you get.


----------



## Andylusion (Aug 5, 2016)

Flopper said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



People that always err on the side of caution never succeed.  Heinz ketchup.... right?   You know Heinz went completely bankrupt before he created his ketchup empire?

Milton S. Hershey went broke before he created his chocolate empire.

Numerous other examples.  In some places in California's silicon valley, some investors won't even bother with you, until you have failed at least once.    Because they they know you are willing to take the risks to succeed, and that gives them confidence to take a risk on you.

The people in power who constantly err on the side of caution end up being fools.  
Neville Chamberlain err on the side of caution.   It was his stupidity, that allowed the Nazis to be a world threat.     If Chamberlain had smacked Hitler across the face the moment he started problems in the Rhineland, it's likely World War 2 would never have happened.


----------



## Flopper (Aug 6, 2016)

Ame®icano said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > The point is that Trump uses his business experience as qualifications for the presidency but yet his business experience is not that exceptional.  Granted he has been able to use bankruptcy laws to protect his fortune while his creditors lose hundreds of millions of dollars, but I don't see how that makes him qualified to lead the nation, administer the federal government, command the armed forces, decide when it is appropriate to use nuclear weapons, enforces laws, treaties, and court rulings; develops federal policies; prepares the national budget; and appoints federal officials.   Considering the job the president, I doubt seriously that Trump would hire a person with his background as president.
> ...



*IMHO, of all the many qualifications a president should possess, political skills and experience have to be near the top. President Woodrow Wilson called campaigning "a great interruption to the rational consideration of public questions.”  Today campaigning isn’t an “interruption” but a permanent condition. Indeed, if you are a successful campaigner it’s expected you’ll be a successful president.  Just being a great campaigner is not the only thing one needs to be a great president, although many of the skills are exactly what a president needs. There are a number of similarities between the campaigner and the president. Both tasks require the person to perform well under pressure, communicate effectively, and build a team that trusts you and can function with little sleep and lots of stress.  Like a successful campaigner the president can't be a one man show. Sometimes we forget that the presidency is a political office but keep in mind politics is a part of every decision a president makes.  

The 3 jobs that best prepare a candidate for the presidency are, a state governor, a congressman,  and a top level military commander.  

The job most closely related to that of president is a state governor.  A governor must work with the legislature, prepare budgets, interface with the media, and run a state goverment patterned after the federal goverment.  There is no place you can get better job experience in managing the federal government than that of a governor.

One the most important job of the president is working with Congress and there is no better experience for working with congress than being a congressman.

Lastly, the experience a top level military commander can gain is the best the president can get when he must fulfill his role as commander and chief.

Every president we had has held one of these 3 positions.

The characteristics one should look for in a president are honesty, the ability to communicate clearly at all times without anyone having to explain what the president meant, and demonstrated leadership ability.  A president should not be prone to exaggeration nor understating a situation. He needs a strong will but also a large dose of humility.

One could go on forever about desirable qualification for president.*


----------



## Flopper (Aug 6, 2016)

Andylusion said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...


*I noticed you neglect the 10 years he spent as a state and US Senator, his work as teacher of constitutional law, as well as his education at the Harvard School Law and President of the Harvard Law Review and prefer to concentrate on the 3 years he worked part time as a community organizer.

Do you really think Trump's skills in filing military deferments qualify him as Commander and Chief, his dozens of law suits against those that disrespect him has given him in depth knowledge of our constitution and laws, his time spent golfing and selling property around the world has given him a firm foundation in geopolitics.  The fact is Donald Trump is well qualified to run a property development and real estate firm.  If we ever need a president to develop resorts and casinos, Trump's the man.
*


----------



## Papageorgio (Aug 6, 2016)

Flopper said:


> Ame[emoji768]icano said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



Good points, my issue, is Clinton nor Trump seem humble or honest. Both are prone to exaggeration. Both seem to be reactive to a situation and not patient. 

Really good insights.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 6, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Ame[emoji768]icano said:
> ...


But only one will blow up the economy and possibly the world


----------



## Papageorgio (Aug 6, 2016)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



That's the chance you have to take when you vote for Clinton.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 6, 2016)

*Why The New Child Rape Case Filed Against Donald Trump Should Not Be Ignored*

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/lisa-b..._10619944.html


----------



## Andylusion (Aug 6, 2016)

Flopper said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



I'll take real world experience, over an ivory tower of imbeciles, any day.  

You think that working as a teacher, or working as a lawyer, qualifies you for Commander and Chief?   

Bull crap.  Facing the harsh realities of the real world, where you don't get paid by tax payers regardless of if you win or lose, and where you don't get tenure to talk to students with no risk of failure.... that's worth more than anything Obama did.

Depth of knowledge of what?   How to write an 'affordable care act' that made care less affordable?   How to stimulate the economy for $Trillions of dollars, and end up with higher rates of unemployment than the worst imaged outcome, and dragging it out for years longer than was ever estimated?

So he can get a peace prize, and then bomb Syria, Iraq, Libya, Pakistan, Yemen and Afghanistan?

I'm more comfortable with a president, who knows he doesn't know it all, and has a list of advisors, than I am with one who claims to know it all, and clearly has proven he doesn't.


----------



## Flopper (Aug 7, 2016)

Andylusion said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...


*I hate to break the news to you but the job of the president is political from the day he takes office to the day he leaves.  Every decision he makes will be political.  If it make sense to you to put someone in the office that is a political neophyte, with no understanding of how the government and congress actually work, and has to look in the dictionary for definition of geopolitics, then you have no idea what the job of the president really entails.

Understanding the cultures, the history and driving forces of our allies and enemies, an understanding of American foreign policy, it's successes and failures, a knowledge of the personalities, and key issues for members of congress, an understating of government fiscal policy, monetary policy, and finance, a basic knowledge of our laws and how they relate to the constitution, and a working knowledge of the components of the executives branch are critical to the work of the president.  This is the real world experience and knowledge anyone applying for the president's job needs.  It's impossible for any president to have all the knowledge and experience he needs, but for a person to come to the office with nothing he needs is a hell of problem.

Donald Trump's experience developing and managing real estate is about as applicable to the job of the president as the experience of Joe the plumber.*


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 7, 2016)

Flopper said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...




*political skills and experience have to be near the top.*

Please don't tell us that you don't think their is no politics in business?
*

One the most important job of the president is working with Congress and there is no better experience for working with congress than being a congressman
*
When the heck did obama work with congress in the past 7 years? You are joking with us right?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 7, 2016)

Flopper said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


Obama's experience is equal to the jiffy lube man of. Chicago.

Damn in case you are not aware his foreign polices are a nightmare


----------



## Andylusion (Aug 7, 2016)

Flopper said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



First, if every decision made is political, then what difference does it make?   An informed intelligent person is going to suspend their own understanding and knowledge to do what is in his political best interest.   The person with less understanding, will also suspend what he knows for his political best interest.

Since both suspend their views, for whatever is politically advantageous, I don't see one doing that much better than the other.

Beyond that.......

You are trying to tell me that Obama, or Hillary, or Clinton, or Carter, or any of the prior left-wingers know all there is about culture, history, the driving forces of our allies and enemies, all the successes and failures of foreign policy, personalities, monetary policies, and key issues of all members of congress?

You really think that?   You are crazy.    Obama most certainly, did not, and does not, know a fraction of all the things you listed.   He's proven that dozens of times.


----------



## Andylusion (Aug 7, 2016)

bear513 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...



Only when he had completely control over Congress.


----------



## Flopper (Aug 7, 2016)

bear513 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


Policial


bear513 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Ame®icano said:
> ...


*Business politics or workplace politics has little resemble to government politics because the goals and the method of achieving those goals are vastly different.  The business of business is business and the goal of business is to earn a profit in the provision of goods and services. The business of government is service.

Obama has signed into law over 1100 bills.   The president has to work with leaders in congress on most of these bills.  Major pieces of legislation such as the healthcare bill, and international agreements required many discussions with the president.  During budget reconciliation, the president must provide justification for the most of the discretionary spending. Then there are appointments of federal judges, ambassadors, advisers, cabinet members, etc.  For the president, there is hardly a day that passes in which he isn't working with either legislation or directly with leaders in congressmen. *


----------



## Mertex (Aug 8, 2016)

Flopper said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



Trump supporters are like passengers on a plane that is getting ready to take off and the pilot comes out and tells them "I've never flown a plane before, but I've worked around aircraft for a long time, I own a couple of planes myself, and I'm  sure I can fly this baby, how hard can it be" and they all are happy with his honesty, they clap and stay.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 8, 2016)

Andylusion said:


> Do tell.... What part of "community organizer" qualified Obama for Commander in Chief of the armed forces, and leader of the free world?




Andy-delusional.  You're conveniently forgetting that Obama had a law degree from Harvard....graduated magna cum laude, he also was a state senator before becoming a US Senator.  He is brilliant, composed and not temperamentally crazy like Trump.


----------



## Ame®icano (Aug 8, 2016)

Mertex said:


> Trump supporters are like passengers on a plane that is getting ready to take off and the pilot comes out and tells them "I've never flown a plane before, but I've worked around aircraft for a long time, I own a couple of planes myself, and I'm  sure I can fly this baby, how hard can it be" and they all are happy with his honesty, they clap and stay.



Let's clarify that person who never flown a plane is not a pilot.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 9, 2016)

Ame®icano said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Trump supporters are like passengers on a plane that is getting ready to take off and the pilot comes out and tells them "I've never flown a plane before, but I've worked around aircraft for a long time, I own a couple of planes myself, and I'm  sure I can fly this baby, how hard can it be" and they all are happy with his honesty, they clap and stay.
> ...



You're right....but they can pretend they are "a pilot" - just like Trump is pretending he is "Presidential".


----------



## Ame®icano (Aug 9, 2016)

Mertex said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Forty years of pretending to be successful politician, definitely is presidential. Using your analogy, Hillary never flown the plane neither, but she had tried and failed on every attempt, lied about it, have others lying about it, and you still think she's more qualified.

Would you rather trust the guy who owns the plane he rides, or someone who's just renting the services?


----------



## Octoldit (Aug 9, 2016)

Mertex said:


> The FBI should be investigating Trump for this latest display of anti-patriotism.  He encouraged Russia (on National TV) to hack into Hillary's e-mails and publish them.  The Republican candidate for the Presidency is actually asking an enemy country to hack into an American's e-mails.  This is considered Treason.    If this isn't proof that the buffoon is not qualified to lead the country I don't know what is.
> 
> What will it take for Trump supporters to get the picture?  If he were to ask another country to drop a bomb on the US would the Trump supporters stand on the sidelines and cheer?  I believe they would.
> 
> ...



*"Wikileaks confirms Hillary sold weapons to ISIS" this is what needs to be investigated!  Idiot.*

*www.octoldit.info*

Source: Wikileaks confirms Hillary sold weapons to ISIS


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 9, 2016)

Flopper said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


*



*
Damn flopper trying to rewrite current events, get to the back of the busy, I have a pen and a phone and the only advisor he worked which on obamacare was with Gruber on how to deceive the public, how they can keep their doctors, how obama care was not a tax so the Bill didn't have to come from the house
Also what about all those bills that Obama's henchmen statled in the Senate?





In the "do-nothing Senate," there are 352 House bills "sitting on Harry Reid’s desk awaiting action," including 55 introduced by Democrats.  
— Lynn Jenkins on Tuesday, July 29th, 2014 in a press conference

*Rep. Lynn Jenkins blames Harry Reid for 'do-nothing Senate*


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 9, 2016)

Mertex said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...




It appears those dot heads flew a plane pretty good with only a few hours or training, they managed to hit a few sky scrapper dead on with ease

And according to the "Official story" they managed to go from 30,000 feet down to five feet off the ground , level off , go full power at 500 mph and hit the Pentagon dead on.. That's a million to one shot baby..


----------



## Mertex (Aug 11, 2016)

Octoldit said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > The FBI should be investigating Trump for this latest display of anti-patriotism.  He encouraged Russia (on National TV) to hack into Hillary's e-mails and publish them.  The Republican candidate for the Presidency is actually asking an enemy country to hack into an American's e-mails.  This is considered Treason.    If this isn't proof that the buffoon is not qualified to lead the country I don't know what is.
> ...



It's official.......Trump is a whacko and so are his followers.  Funny that leading news sources do not carry the extreme-right-wing-rag made up crap that you post.  As usual, your sources twist the truth into lies in the hopes that it will help your drowning candidate.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 11, 2016)

*Polling Data*
*Poll* *Date* *Sample* *MoE* *Clinton (D)* *Trump (R)* *Spread*
RCP Average 7/29 - 8/10 -- -- 47.4 39.7 Clinton +7.7 
Bloomberg 8/5 - 8/8 749 LV 3.6 50 44 Clinton +6 
Reuters/Ipsos 8/6 - 8/10 974 LV 3.5 42 36 Clinton +6 
Economist/YouGov 8/6 - 8/9 911 RV 4.2 48 41 Clinton +7 
LA Times/USC 8/4 - 8/10 2203 LV -- 45 43 Clinton +2 
NBC News/SM 8/1 - 8/7 11480 RV 1.2 51 41 Clinton +10 
ABC News/Wash Post 8/1 - 8/4 815 RV 4.0 50 42 Clinton +8 
IBD/TIPP 7/29 - 8/4 851 RV 3.4 46 39 Clinton +7 
McClatchy/Marist 8/1 - 8/3 983 RV 3.1 48 33 Clinton +15 
NBC News/Wall St. Jrnl 7/31 - 8/3 800 RV 3.5 47 38 Clinton +9
RealClearPolitics - Election 2016 - General Election: Trump vs. Clinton


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Aug 11, 2016)

Flopper said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



Well, you pointed out that Obama had "all this experience" and look what that got use ....... screwed.

Or do you want to blame that on the fact that Valerie Jarrett was really running the show ?


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Aug 11, 2016)

Mertex said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



Well, the left can relate.

The hopped on Obama Airlines and look what it got us.

Foreign policy disasters.

As sluggish economy.

No Hope and little change.

A nation divided.

Good Job !!!!!


----------



## Mertex (Aug 11, 2016)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



You should quit reading right-wing lies.  Here's proof of what Republicans do to create the myth that you believe.

The Economy Under Obama Is Great For Us, Says Business Owner Used In Ted Cruz Advertisement

And as far as dividing the country....your own candidate is doing that.  Even other Republicans are able to see it, you need to take your blinders off.

Rubio: Trump is dividing the country and the party


----------



## Mertex (Aug 12, 2016)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...



You're surely delusional.....the one that got us screwed was G W Bush.  Obama was the one that rescued the country....you're just a little behind the times....time for you to catch up.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Aug 12, 2016)

Mertex said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Let's get clear, asswipe....Trump is not my candidate.

He's a moron.

HIllary is a proven liar.

Trump is also a proven liar.

We now have two choices.

One business owner does not speak for the pathetic performance of our economy.  

Trump will divide this nation further.

HIllary will be just as bad.

Obama's claims and lies only helped fuel the divide.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Aug 12, 2016)

Mertex said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



Can I laugh any harder...I don't think so.  

Bush screwed us.

He also cost his party the house and senate.  

Obama threw the country a cement life preserver......

Time for you to pull your head out of your ass.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 12, 2016)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



Apparently your head is so far up the Republican's party ass you are unable to see reality.  Maybe you should read a current newspaper....oh, you probably have trouble reading.  I see you had trouble comprehending!

Obama’s Numbers (January 2016 Update)

I'm so tired of dealing with the uneducated Trump supporters....they're just as whacko as he is...thanks for playing.  Now go play with yourself....I don't have time for idiots like you.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Aug 12, 2016)

Mertex said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Please show me one post where I supported Trump.

You can't.  It simply fits your little ten-year-old view of the world.  

Our country is desperately out of balance and Obama did nothing to help that.  

I watched, in real life, as his policies and approaches made the rich richer.  

Income suppression at the lower end and a lack of jobs has driven people from the labor force.

What's worse (and is never spoken of by either candidate) is the huge debt Obama helped create.

I don't belong to the GOP.  It's you that is licking the balls of your far left masters and asking it they'll let you do it tomorrow.   

When the smoke clears, it will be people like you (on both sides) that will be responsible for the bigger messes this country faces in the short term future.

Playing ?  Who plays ?  I actually live in this world.  You've been on drugs far to long.

Looking forward to that post......you know...the one where I support Trump.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Aug 12, 2016)

20 Trillion in debt.

Suck on it America...you earned it.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Aug 12, 2016)

What no post Mertex ?

Didn't think so.

There is a reason they call you Brown-eyes.


----------



## tresbigdog (Aug 12, 2016)

WillowTree said:


> tresbigdog said:
> 
> 
> > the_human_being said:
> ...



ooooooh, insults!  I'm so appalled.  (rolls eyes) go stroke your cat, poser


----------



## TooTall (Aug 12, 2016)

jc456 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Did you miss the ones about Yoga lessons and Chelsea's wedding?


----------



## TooTall (Aug 12, 2016)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



Hillary publicly lied to everyone as confirmed by the FBI.  Some were offended by her bald faced lying, others weren't.  It is obvious which one you are.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 12, 2016)

TooTall said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


I'm offended by people who defend Trump who's whole life is a lie.


----------



## TooTall (Aug 12, 2016)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



I am offended by dimwits that think stating a fact about Hillary is defending Trump.


----------



## gipper (Aug 12, 2016)

TooTall said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...


If Trump talked this way, the left would go nuts but it is okay for Cankles.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 12, 2016)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> [
> 
> I'm offended by people who defend Trump who's whole life is a lie.



I'm offended by Communists, who incessantly lie.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 12, 2016)

gipper said:


> If Trump talked this way, the left would go nuts but it is okay for Cankles.



Give Crooked Hillary a break, she HAD to kill Quadaffi, so that her ISIS buddies could take over.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 12, 2016)

Trump and his surrogates claimed that Obama and Hillary were the founders of ISIL.  And, for several days, they doubled down on those claims.

Today he said he was being sarcastic.

Only problem is, sarcasm is saying something you don't believe in an ironic and snarky way.  Does this mean that Obama and Hillary DIDN'T found ISIL? 

And now...............he's yet again telling the military they will be called on to do something illegal.  A few months back, it was ordering the military to waterboard prisoners.  Now?  He's saying that if a US citizen commits an act of terror here in the US, he would send them to GITMO for a military tribunal.

Only problem is, you can't put US citizens in front of a military tribunal, it goes against our justice system, because if they commit an act of terror in the US, and they are US citizens, the US courts have the jurisdiction and the responsibility. 

If you want to keep the Constitution intact, Trump would be your last choice for president.


----------



## TooTall (Aug 12, 2016)

ABikerSailor said:


> Trump and his surrogates claimed that Obama and Hillary were the founders of ISIL.  And, for several days, they doubled down on those claims.
> 
> Today he said he was being sarcastic.
> 
> ...



You do know that it was the CIA that waterboarded, not the military.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 12, 2016)

TooTall said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Trump and his surrogates claimed that Obama and Hillary were the founders of ISIL.  And, for several days, they doubled down on those claims.
> ...



You DO know it was Trump who said he would order the military to do waterboarding, right? 

Donald Trump on waterboarding: 'Fight fire with fire' - CNNPolitics.com

Trump said he would order the military to do so, and now he's advocating locking up US citizens in GITMO (a clear violation of civil law).


----------



## Votto (Aug 12, 2016)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> If Trump is treasonous then what does that make hillary who exposed the Intel?
> Democrats should not be allowed to vote.



When the dead and illegal aliens vote, who says they need to?


----------



## TooTall (Aug 12, 2016)

ABikerSailor said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



I read your articles and Trump said he would never order the military to violate the law, but he would attempt to broaden the law to allow waterboarding.

i did not find anything about sending US citizens to GITMO.


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 12, 2016)

ABikerSailor said:


> Trump and his surrogates claimed that Obama and Hillary were the founders of ISIL.  And, for several days, they doubled down on those claims.
> 
> Today he said he was being sarcastic.
> 
> ...


Err, He can do like Obama did and just take them out with a missle. 
.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 12, 2016)

TooTall said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...



He can't allow waterboarding.  It's against the Geneva conventions. 

As far as not knowing about him wanting to send US citizens who commit terror acts here in the US?  Where have you been for the past week, under a rock?  Here's a link to help you out. 

Trump: Americans could be tried in Guantánamo


----------



## Brynmr (Aug 12, 2016)

Looking at the polls tells me what a pathetic bunch of people, claiming to be Americans, this country is made up of. We could be already lost.


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 12, 2016)

ABikerSailor said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


Where does it say it's against the Geneva Convention?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 12, 2016)

WillowTree said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...



It's in the section under torture.  Geez...............you civilians sure are ignorant about what the military can and can't do.


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 12, 2016)

ABikerSailor said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


Really? Then why did John McCain get hung from the ceiling from his arms?


----------



## HUGGY (Aug 12, 2016)

ABikerSailor said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Ignorant?  No...they just flat don't care.  Trump has them whipped up into such a blood lust frenzy they really don't care if we break international laws on torture.  If Trump DID directly order torture under the Geneva Conventions guidelines he would be subject to arrest and trial at the Haig.


----------



## TooTall (Aug 12, 2016)

ABikerSailor said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



I didn't get my copy of the Miami Herald dated AUGUST 11, 2016 5:54 PM.


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 12, 2016)

Hum! So, if water boarding would save your loved ones from a terrorist attack you would be against it?


----------



## TooTall (Aug 12, 2016)

WillowTree said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...



ISIS doesn't qualify for Geneva Convention rules.  And they damned sure don't go by them.


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 12, 2016)

TooTall said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


What about Kalid Sheik Mohammed? It mystifies me why libtards are willing to sacrifice their families to save an old goat like that.


----------



## TooTall (Aug 12, 2016)

HUGGY said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



I have to admit that if an Islamist terrorist is thought to be in a house with 5 of his kids and 3 of his wives, Obama sends in a Hellfire missile from a drone.  I wonder if that is covered in the Geneva Conventions.


----------



## HUGGY (Aug 12, 2016)

TooTall said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



In the field you probably have a good point.  Once captured I think the responsibility goes to the capturing country.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 12, 2016)

HUGGY said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Spot on Huggy.  And if the capturing country is a treaty member of the Geneva Conventions (we and most other advanced countries are), then we have to abide by them in the treatment of our prisoners.


----------



## Flopper (Aug 12, 2016)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...


*The corollary to your argument is someone with no experience would have done better which is idiotic.*


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Aug 13, 2016)

Flopper said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



That isn't a corollary you could derive you from what I stated.  You are the idiot.

The best you could extract from it is that Obama's experience was no indicator of his performance as President and that experience is somehow a measure of potential success as a president.

Ronald Reagan and Bill Clinton both were limited to their states and did fine.


----------



## Flopper (Aug 13, 2016)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...


*Trump's whole campaign is based on the idea that lack of experience is not a bad thing because experience in government equates to being an insider which of course is bad.*


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Aug 13, 2016)

Flopper said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



Which isn't what I said.

Trump is an idiot.  He says whatever he thinks he can sell.

Obama had some "experience" and turned out to be a real loser.

Is experience bad ?  Not the right kind.  

Now, if you are a beltway insider, like Hillary, I do have concerns.  That kind of experience is not in our best interest.

Is it enough to cause me to vote for Trump....likely not.

I think we have a bad choice and one that is even worse.


----------



## TooTall (Aug 13, 2016)

HUGGY said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



I am a vet, and If waterboarding saves one American soldiers life, it is justified in my opinion.


----------



## TooTall (Aug 13, 2016)

ABikerSailor said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...



We have to abide by the Geneva Conventions if we capture a soldier of a country that is a treaty member.  Think about it!


----------



## Flopper (Aug 13, 2016)

TooTall said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...


*Since waterboarding and other enhanced interrogation techniques are surrounded in a veil of secrecy, we don't know how effective they are. There're a lot of "experts" who claim they don't work and there're others that claim they do.

IMHO, there are a lot of interrogation techniques that have been proven effective and we should stick with those, at least in the world as is today.   There may come a time that the threat to the US homeland has become so great as to justify compromising our moral standards for security’s sake, however, we are not there, at least not yet.

The one thing we have to keep in mind is that the purpose of an interrogation is to obtain information.  If the purpose becomes otherwise, all objectivity is lost and we become no better than our enemies.*


----------



## Ame®icano (Aug 13, 2016)

Flopper said:


> Since waterboarding and other enhanced interrogation techniques are surrounded in a veil of secrecy, we don't know how effective they are. There're a lot of "experts" who claim they don't work and there're others that claim they do.
> 
> IMHO, there are a lot of interrogation techniques that have been proven effective and we should stick with those, at least in the world as is today.   There may come a time that the threat to the US homeland has become so great as to justify compromising our moral standards for security’s sake, however, we are not there, at least not yet.
> 
> The one thing we have to keep in mind is that the purpose of an interrogation is to obtain information.  If the purpose becomes otherwise, all objectivity is lost and we become no better than our enemies.



"Experts". 

There is only one way for you to find out. Volunteer?


----------



## TooTall (Aug 13, 2016)

Flopper said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



When we chop off their heads we become no better than our enemies.


----------



## whitehall (Aug 13, 2016)

If Hillary's e mail proves that she is guilty of criminal negligence or bigotry or a conspiracy to launder money and benefit herself or other criminal conspiracies, shouldn't the FBI or the CIA or a dozen other (useless) "intelligence" networks that taxpayers fund be more interested in the e-mails than the freaking Russians or the ludicrous claim that it was Trump's fault? Everything is ass backwards to the radical left.


----------



## Flopper (Aug 13, 2016)

TooTall said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...


*I agree, so maybe we shouldn't chop heads off.*


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 13, 2016)

TooTall said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...


Soldier of a country.  Got it. 

Glad you think it doesn't cover terrorists, isis, al quaeda or the taliban.


----------



## TooTall (Aug 13, 2016)

Flopper said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



I don't recall the US ever chopping off any heads. It is a certainty that LWNJ's will say that Trump wanted to.  Waterboarding is a non fatal interrogation method that has worked in obtaining information a few times according to the CIA.


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 13, 2016)

The Japanese used waterboarding and it was torture and men did die.  The way we do it, its no more than mildly annoying.


----------



## HUGGY (Aug 13, 2016)

TooTall said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...



Lucky us you are not still carrying a weapon.


----------



## HUGGY (Aug 13, 2016)

TooTall said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



GGGAAAAWWWWDDDD!!!!!  You are as dumb as a bag of hammers.  It has nothing to do with if the soldier is fighting for a GC signee.  Thankfully you are not in a position to embarrass our country any longer.


----------



## TooTall (Aug 13, 2016)

HUGGY said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



I have a concealed carry permit, but carrying a weapon has NOTHING to do with waterboarding.


----------



## HUGGY (Aug 13, 2016)

Flopper said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



To some knuckle dragging cretins being better has no meaning. We signed an important international document guaranteeing how we would treat captured prisoners.  It is clear that some Americans ARE no better than our enemies.


----------



## HUGGY (Aug 13, 2016)

Flopper said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



Aren't you the enlightened one.


----------



## HUGGY (Aug 13, 2016)

Tipsycatlover said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Maybe we should just execute all captured prisoners.  That seems to be where these so called Americans are heading.


----------



## HUGGY (Aug 13, 2016)

TooTall said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...



Trump stated clearly that he would employ methods "a lot worse than waterboarding".


----------



## TooTall (Aug 13, 2016)

HUGGY said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...



If waterboarding saves the life of ONE American soldier, it is completely justified.  It is clear that some Americans have never served in a shooting war.


----------



## TooTall (Aug 13, 2016)

HUGGY said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



Sierra Hotel!


----------



## HUGGY (Aug 13, 2016)

TooTall said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...



Great tough guy.  Why don't you head over to Chicago and sort that out for us.  You could capture gang bangers and waterboard them to tell you where their headquarters are.  Then go kill em.


----------



## JimH52 (Aug 13, 2016)

Trump is a Buffoon that is ramping up his intimidation to try and steal the election.  His call for "monitors" for the polls is actually a call for vigilantes at the polling places.  That is how he has survived.  He is a bully and a rich Thug.

The registrars need to make sure the Trump vigilantes don't try and bar voters from their constitutional privileges.  Maybe his butt buddy, Poooootin has been instructing him on how to steal an election.

*INTIMIDATION IS THE NAME OF THE GAME FOR COMRADE TRUMP!*


----------



## HUGGY (Aug 13, 2016)

TooTall said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



Ya think?  99% of Americans have never served in a shooting war ya dolt.


----------



## TooTall (Aug 13, 2016)

HUGGY said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



Not my job.  Take that up with the Mayor of Chicago and the Governor of Illinois.


----------



## HUGGY (Aug 13, 2016)

TooTall said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...



Yankee Oscar Uniform.... Alpha Romeo Echo....  Alpha November ...  India Delta India Oscar Tango


----------



## HUGGY (Aug 13, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> Trump is a Buffoon that is ramping up his intimidation to try and steal the election.  His call for "monitors" for the polls is actually a call for vigilantes at the polling places.  That is how he has survived.  He is a bully and a rich Thug.
> 
> The registrars need to make sure the Trump vigilantes don't try and bar voters from their constitutional privileges.  Maybe his butt buddy, Poooootin has been instructing him on how to steal an election.
> 
> *INTIMIDATION IS THE NAME OF THE GAME FOR COMRADE TRUMP!*



Yup!  The communists have won 100% to nothing lots of times.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 13, 2016)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



You don't support Trump?  My bad....you sounded just like the dumb idiots that support Trump.


----------



## TooTall (Aug 13, 2016)

HUGGY said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



It is also clear that that a lot of the 99% did not support those that did serve.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 13, 2016)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> What no post Mertex ?
> 
> Didn't think so.
> 
> There is a reason they call you Brown-eyes.



Maybe you don't understand English?  I said I don't like to converse with idiots and with every one of your posts you prove to be a bigger idiot than the last post.   Everyone has the right to be stupid, but you are abusing the privilege.


----------



## TooTall (Aug 13, 2016)

HUGGY said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



I am a Papa Alpha Tango Romeo India Oscar Tango.  You are a Foxtrot Oscar Oscar Lima.


----------



## HUGGY (Aug 13, 2016)

TooTall said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...



Oh that's right YOU saved my rights for me by invading a lot of third world countries , some illegally.  Thanks Sparky!  How would we ever have survived if you didn't invade Granada?


----------



## Flopper (Aug 13, 2016)

Tipsycatlover said:


> The Japanese used waterboarding and it was torture and men did die.  The way we do it, its no more than mildly annoying.


*Then what's the point in it.

Strange as it may sound, one of the most effective interrogation techniques is pretending to be friends. Many people think this can't work with terrorists but a number of studies have concluded otherwise.*


----------



## Mertex (Aug 13, 2016)

ABikerSailor said:


> Trump and his surrogates claimed that Obama and Hillary were the founders of ISIL.  And, for several days, they doubled down on those claims.
> 
> Today he said he was being sarcastic.
> 
> ...



As if Trump supporters care.  They don't even know what the Constitution is.


----------



## PredFan (Aug 13, 2016)

Mertex said:


> The FBI should be investigating Trump for this latest display of anti-patriotism.  He encouraged Russia (on National TV) to hack into Hillary's e-mails and publish them.  The Republican candidate for the Presidency is actually asking an enemy country to hack into an American's e-mails.  This is considered Treason.    If this isn't proof that the buffoon is not qualified to lead the country I don't know what is.
> 
> What will it take for Trump supporters to get the picture?  If he were to ask another country to drop a bomb on the US would the Trump supporters stand on the sidelines and cheer?  I believe they would.
> 
> ...



Do us all a favor. Hold your breath until he gets arrested. Don't worry, his crimes are so heinous it will be any second now.


----------



## skye (Aug 13, 2016)

Hillary for Prison   2016



bitch should be in jail!


----------



## Mertex (Aug 13, 2016)

Tipsycatlover said:


> The way we do it, its no more than mildly annoying.



Really?  You think it is just annoying?  Then why do we even bother?  Surely you don't suspect that terrorists would give up information just not to be annoyed?  You're so delusional....you should read what you post so you could see how silly you sound.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 13, 2016)

PredFan said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > The FBI should be investigating Trump for this latest display of anti-patriotism.  He encouraged Russia (on National TV) to hack into Hillary's e-mails and publish them.  The Republican candidate for the Presidency is actually asking an enemy country to hack into an American's e-mails.  This is considered Treason.    If this isn't proof that the buffoon is not qualified to lead the country I don't know what is.
> ...



He's the biggest joke we've ever had running....probably why the FBI just ignores him, they realize that he's mental.


----------



## skye (Aug 13, 2016)

greedy worm that she is!


----------



## Mertex (Aug 13, 2016)

skye said:


> greedy worm that she is!



Feeling some butt hurt?  Sure sounds like it.  Still crying, I bet...

Hillary is Trouncing Trump 50-37 in Monmouth Poll!


----------



## charwin95 (Aug 13, 2016)

Trump is the most dangerous man in the world. 

Trump is now the most dangerous man in the world


Four months ago, I warned that Republican nominee Donald Trump's statements about NATO revealed "a superficial and childlike understanding of the alliance." Trump's recent comments about NATO have demonstrated that I underestimated how much he would harm the alliance and thereby damage the security of the U.S. and our allies.
Trump's disclosure that if he is elected president, the U.S. may not defend NATO allies attacked by Russia, breaks over six decades of strong bipartisan support for the transatlantic alliance. Since World War II, every American president has recognized the importance of NATO to the U.S. and they would all reject the madness of Trump's views on the alliance. For example, Ronald Reagan described NATO as "the core of America's foreign policy and of America's own security." Trump fails to understand this central role of NATO in U.S. national security.
If elected president, Trump may accomplish what a hundred Soviet military divisions could not do throughout the Cold War: break NATO and end the successful alliance between the transatlantic democracies.
Whether he wins or loses, Trump has already pleased Russian President Vladimir Putin by harming the credibility of America as an ally and weakening deterrence in Europe. Trump has also refuted John Kennedy's pledge that "the American commitment to the freedom of Europe is reliable." In contrast, Trump promises that as president he is prepared to tell allies under attack, "Congratulations, you will be defending yourself."


----------



## Flopper (Aug 13, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> Trump is the most dangerous man in the world.
> 
> Trump is now the most dangerous man in the world
> 
> ...


*No one with any sense at all, including Trump believes his promises.  Trump's philosophy is keep the opposition guessing.  He wants to be seen as unpredictable because he believes that's how to beat the opposition.  However, in the presidency unpredictability creates distrust and division.  To succeed as president, he needs trust and unity. *


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 14, 2016)

Flopper said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > The Japanese used waterboarding and it was torture and men did die.  The way we do it, its no more than mildly annoying.
> ...



Exactly so.  Some of the best information we got was because we gave a diabetic terrorist some sugar free cookies.  

After Waterboarding: How to Make Terrorists Talk?


----------



## Flopper (Aug 14, 2016)

ABikerSailor said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


*A person being tortured is going to give you information but are you going to be able to easily confirm it.  And if the information is bad, you're going to flag him as an unreliable source and his further usefulness is questionable.  It's far better to cultivate trust between the interrogator and the prisoner so that the prisoner will become a willing source of information.  This is when you hit the jackpot.

I've never understood why so many people don't understand this.  I guess they've watch too many WWII movies.*


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 15, 2016)

You know, when waterboarding was being used in Viet Nam and Korea, it was used by the higher ups to elicit FALSE CONFESSIONS.

None of the information we waterboarded terrorists for ever panned out.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 15, 2016)

charwin95 said:


> Trump is the most dangerous man in the world.
> 
> Trump is now the most dangerous man in the world
> 
> ...




I think more and more we are finding out that Trump is probably just a puppet being controlled by Putin.  The idiot thinks that Putin thinks highly of him when in actuality, Putin knows he is easy to manipulate and a great candidate for President of the US, so that Trump can help him (Putin) make Russia the greatest nation in the world, instead of the United States.  Suckers that support Trump can't even see it.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 18, 2016)

NYC Parks Department Confirms What We Already Knew: Donald Trump's Penis Is Disturbing


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 19, 2016)

Talk about treason!!  These are the kind of people who Trump associates with and brings into his fold. It explains a lot about his own coziness with Russia and Putin.



> Trump advisers waged covert influence campaign
> 
> WASHINGTON (AP) — A firm run by Donald Trump's campaign chairman directly orchestrated a covert Washington lobbying operation on behalf of Ukraine's ruling political party, attempting to sway American public opinion in favor of the country's pro-Russian government, emails obtained by The Associated Press show. Paul Manafort and his deputy, Rick Gates, never disclosed their work as foreign agents as required under federal law.
> 
> ...


----------



## Andylusion (Aug 21, 2016)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> NYC Parks Department Confirms What We Already Knew: Donald Trump's Penis Is Disturbing
> 
> View attachment 86044



You do realize that this doesn't make any argument at all, other than perhaps proving..... you have no argument.


----------



## Andylusion (Aug 21, 2016)

Mertex said:


> charwin95 said:
> 
> 
> > Trump is the most dangerous man in the world.
> ...



You really think.....  that Trump is controlled by Putin?  Honestly?    I mean, this isn't a really pathetic attempt at sarcasm or whatever you left-wingers consider "funny".... you actually think that Putin.... really truly is in control of Donald Trump....?


----------



## charwin95 (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 22, 2016)

Andylusion said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...



I personally don't think that Trump is being controlled by Putin, but I do think that they've got connections with each other that most don't know about. 

No, Putin doesn't control Trump, but Trump would make a deal with him if he could get away with it and nobody found out.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 22, 2016)

Andylusion said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > charwin95 said:
> ...




It's not rocket science.......we know Trump loves praise.  We also know he is trying to buddy up to Putin....and Russia hacking the DNC is no coincidence.  Putin would very much like to see Trump as President, so he can pull his strings. 

Putin praises Donald Trump as 'bright and talented'


----------



## Andylusion (Aug 26, 2016)

ABikerSailor said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



And this is inherently bad, why?     After all, you guys just supported Obama, making a deal with "Death to America" Ayatollah in Iran.    Why is it great when you make a horrible deal, but bad if Trump makes a deal with Putin?    Isn't that what you left-wingers claim to want?  Us to talk and make deals with those who hate us?


----------



## Andylusion (Aug 26, 2016)

Mertex said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



I find it odd, that you claim the private email server was nothing of any importance, but then complain that Putin hacked the email server.

If there was nothing to it, then you shouldn't care about Putin doing that.

If there was a massive problem with Clinton unsecured email server, maybe you should focus on more than Trump and Putin.

You realize if Hillary wasn't the scum sucking criminal, lying trash that she is, she would never have had the private email server to begin with, and this wouldn't be an issue.

You wouldn't have anything to complain about.


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 26, 2016)

JimH52 said:


> Trump is a Buffoon that is ramping up his intimidation to try and steal the election.  His call for "monitors" for the polls is actually a call for vigilantes at the polling places.  That is how he has survived.  He is a bully and a rich Thug.
> 
> The registrars need to make sure the Trump vigilantes don't try and bar voters from their constitutional privileges.  Maybe his butt buddy, Poooootin has been instructing him on how to steal an election.
> 
> *INTIMIDATION IS THE NAME OF THE GAME FOR COMRADE TRUMP!*


Why is black intimidation okay.

Both parties have poll watchers.


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 26, 2016)

Andylusion said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...


Putin didn't hack the server.  The information was taken by DNC staffer, Seth Rich.  He gave everything to Asange thinking it would save his life.  It didn't work.  He was murdered on his way to a 5 am appointment with THE FBI.


----------



## Andylusion (Aug 26, 2016)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Right, I knew about this.  I'm just responding to their narrative.  Come on....


----------



## Andylusion (Aug 26, 2016)

I don't think Julian Assange is dead.   Apparently his lawyer is dead.  But I doubt Assange is dead.

If he messes with the Clinton's too much, he may end up dead though.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 29, 2016)

Andylusion said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...


I find it odd that *you claim that I claim* the private email server was nothing of any importance.  Please quote me where I said that, or is this just another example of conservative made-up shit?



> If there was nothing to it, then you shouldn't care about Putin doing that.


What I have said is that Comey, the FBI director did not find any criminal behavior on the part of Hillary.  How you can interpret that to mean that there was nothing to it is probably why conservatives are so paranoid....they read stuff that isn't there.  And, the reason that I care that Putin is doing it is because Russia is not a great ally of the United States, as your dumb candidate suggests.  Putin may have found an easy puppet to manipulate in Trump and hopes to use him to harm the United States.



> If there was a massive problem with Clinton unsecured email server, maybe you should focus on more than Trump and Putin.


What an ignoramus.  It has been proven that there was a massive problem with Clinton's unsecured email server....otherwise the FBI wouldn't have done the investigation.  But, you're so transparent in your attempt to redirect the focus away from Trump, Putin's new puppet.  Yet, even a Republican director, Comey, did not find any criminal act in what she did....so why do you ignoramuses keep hammering at it?  Because you have nothing else.


> You realize if Hillary wasn't the scum sucking criminal, lying trash that she is, she would never have had the private email server to begin with, and this wouldn't be an issue.



You realize that if Hillary was the criminal (never mind the nasty conservative ad hominem you added), the FBI would have indicted her and we wouldn't be discussing this issue.  But of course, you are intelligence impaired, so how could you have deducted that from Comey's finding?



> You wouldn't have anything to complain about.


I'm sure your stupid party would have come up with some other scandal to accuse her of and spend thousands of our taxpayer money, because that is what "conservatives" do....they waste our money on frivolous shit that doesn't amount to anything while claiming all the while that they are "conservative".  Like shit.  Go figure!


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 31, 2016)

Trump is much worse than just a traitor:



> *Anti-Semitic Preacher Hopes Trump Will Be God's Instrument To Finally Destroy The Jews*
> Submitted by Kyle Mantyla on Thursday, 8/25/2016 2:51 pm
> Among the anti-Semites and white supremacists rallying behind Donald Trump is Christian writer and conspiracy theorist Texe Marrs, who declared on a radio program recently that Trump just might be God's instrument for finally destroying Israel and the Jews.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mertex (Sep 2, 2016)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Trump is much worse than just a traitor:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Which only proves that Trump supporters although some claim to be "Christian" don't even know what that means.    Especially the one featured in your link, Texe Marrs.

"Among the anti-Semites and white supremacists rallying behind Donald Trump is *Christian writer* and conspiracy theorist *Texe Marrs*, who declared on a radio programrecently that Trump just might be God's instrument for *finally destroying Israel and the Jews.*

While speaking with Jeff Rense, a fellow right-wing extremist, Marrs made the case that Trump has a lot in common with Adolf Hitler and Joseph Stalin, which he meant as a compliment."

Professing Christians hold Jews in high regard, so go figure!


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Sep 3, 2016)

Donald Trump's Extremist Allies: Who's Who At The Values Voter Summit 2016

Donald Trump is slated to join conservative activists and a number of GOP elected officials at next weekend’s Values Voter Summit, the annual Washington, D.C., event sponsored by the Family Research Council.

The GOP nominee has been busy recruiting Religious Right leaders, often while  waving the Bible in the air and boasting about his plans to appoint conservative jurists to the bench and end the “War on Christmas.”

The activists joining Trump at the Values Voter Summit are some of the country’s most extreme opponents of LGBT rights, vocal conspiracy theorists and outspoken critics of the separation of church and state:


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 3, 2016)

Mertex said:


> Really.....you want to compare the insane behavior of Donald Trump supporters who immediately go into a rage and throw out insults whenever the shameful behavior of their hero Trump is brought out?  You're delusional.



Insults everyone, then complains about insults? Let's see...



Mertex said:


> It appears that you turn out to be the idiot, here, moron.





Mertex said:


> No, idiot....Hillary didn't give Russia any e-mails.  The e-mails that the Russians hacked were the DNC e-mails....not Hillary's e-mails.
> Boy, you all are really stupid.





Mertex said:


> Another idiot confusing the DNC e-mails to Hillary's e-mails.  Boy, you all need to catch up....stupid people like those exhibiting their stupidity here should not be allowed to vote.





Mertex said:


> Except those weren't Hillary's e-mails, idiot.





Mertex said:


> No, idiot.  Russia didn't hack into Hillary's e-mails.  Geez, I'm really getting tired of trying to educate so many uninformed people.



That's from first two pages only. Shall we continue?



Mertex said:


> You're the idiot.....if they could hack the DNC, what makes a bigger idiot like you think that her mail was safer at .gov?





Mertex said:


> Bwahahaha!  What a dumbass.





Mertex said:


> Just because your one-cell brain clump doesn't understand what is being said doesn't mean what is being said is not intelligent, you ignorant buffoon.





Mertex said:


> Thanks for proving over and over what an ignorant piece of poop you really are.  Nobody cares what your poop filled brain thinks.





Mertex said:


> Uh, oh, another poop-filled brain moron coming to the rescue of Trumpf.





Mertex said:


> It's official.......Trump is a whacko and so are his followers.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Sep 3, 2016)

What's good for the goose is good for the gander.


----------



## Mertex (Sep 6, 2016)

Ame®icano said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Really.....you want to compare the insane behavior of Donald Trump supporters who immediately go into a rage and throw out insults whenever the shameful behavior of their hero Trump is brought out?  You're delusional.
> ...




You conveniently forgot to post the comments I was responding to.  Typical of Trump supporters (mostly conservative)....they are hypocrites.

I don't respond in a nasty way unless they are nasty to me first......Trump and many of his supporters here on this forum, get nasty without being provoked....probably because they have no debating skills, like you.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Sep 14, 2016)

Hillary Clinton hammers Trump over bombshell Newsweek report: How can Americans trust you?

Snoop Dogg smacks down Trump as a ‘reckless punkass’ he can’t imagine running the country


----------



## Ame®icano (Sep 14, 2016)

Mertex said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Nope, in majority of cases you are the one who initiate the insults, especially when conversation doesn't go in your favor. Once you get bitch slapped, you complain how you're treated.


----------



## KissMy (Feb 15, 2017)

33+ years investigating Hillary & they found nothing. Trump committed to get elected! Impeachment is coming as soon as Democrats retake congress in 2018 election.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 15, 2017)

KissMy said:


> 33+ years investigating Hillary & they found nothing. Trump committed to get elected! Impeachment is coming as soon as Democrats retake congress in 2018 election.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 15, 2017)

KissMy said:


> 33+ years investigating Hillary & they found nothing. Trump committed to get elected! Impeachment is coming as soon as Democrats retake congress in 2018 election.



33 years of whining, and she's still a fucking crook who will never be president.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Feb 15, 2017)

KissMy said:


> 33+ years investigating Hillary & they found nothing. Trump committed to get elected! Impeachment is coming as soon as Democrats retake congress in 2018 election.


What country are you referring to?


----------



## Roudy (Feb 15, 2017)

KissMy said:


> 33+ years investigating Hillary & they found nothing. Trump committed to get elected! Impeachment is coming as soon as Democrats retake congress in 2018 election.


Make sure you buy plenty of lubricant for two years of jerking off, and then losing, big league.


----------



## JimH52 (Feb 15, 2017)

KissMy said:


> 33+ years investigating Hillary & they found nothing. Trump committed to get elected! Impeachment is coming as soon as Democrats retake congress in 2018 election.



Trump is a lying slug, who used stolen emails from Russia to slam Hillary.  If the GOP keeps stonewalling a full, open. investigation, they will lose both the House and Senate in 2018.  Choose Repubs


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Feb 15, 2017)

JimH52 said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > 33+ years investigating Hillary & they found nothing. Trump committed to get elected! Impeachment is coming as soon as Democrats retake congress in 2018 election.
> ...


Nobody needs stolen anything to slam Hillary. She's a psychopathic felon.


----------



## Correll (Feb 15, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Hillary Clinton hammers Trump over bombshell Newsweek report: How can Americans trust you?
> 
> Snoop Dogg smacks down Trump as a ‘reckless punkass’ he can’t imagine running the country




Snoop Dogg?

lol!


----------



## Roudy (Feb 15, 2017)

Correll said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Hillary Clinton hammers Trump over bombshell Newsweek report: How can Americans trust you?
> ...


Beyoncé and Lady Gaga had commitments.


----------



## Divine Wind (Feb 15, 2017)

KissMy said:


> 33+ years investigating Hillary & they found nothing. Trump committed to get elected! Impeachment is coming as soon as Democrats retake congress in 2018 election.


Incorrect. A lot was found on Hillary "Sniper Fire" Clinton, but all of it, as Comey stated, didn't have enough evidence to prosecute. 

In the movie "The Godfather II", in a scene during testimony for the Senate Committee on Organized Crime these lines were said:

_Senator Pat Geary: Mr. Cici, was there always a buffer involved?

Willi Cici: A what?

Senator Pat Geary: A buffer. Someone in between you and your possible superiors who passed on to you the actual order to kill someone.

Willi Cici: Oh yeah, a buffer. The family had a lot of buffers!_

The same can be said about the Clinton family.


----------



## Divine Wind (Feb 15, 2017)

Andylusion said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > I think more and more we are finding out that Trump is probably just a puppet being controlled by Putin.  The idiot thinks that Putin thinks highly of him when in actuality, Putin knows he is easy to manipulate and a great candidate for President of the US, so that Trump can help him (Putin) make Russia the greatest nation in the world, instead of the United States.  Suckers that support Trump can't even see it.
> ...


It's just the LWL version of the "Obama is a Muslim Kenyan sleeper agent" meme.  

Even if Trump was Putin's puppet, the fact remains there are too many eyes in government to allow him to do anything.


----------



## KissMy (Feb 15, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Treason was already committed by spreading fake news, hacking election & undermining sanctions.


----------



## Old Rocks (Feb 15, 2017)

Mertex said:


> The FBI should be investigating Trump for this latest display of anti-patriotism.  He encouraged Russia (on National TV) to hack into Hillary's e-mails and publish them.  The Republican candidate for the Presidency is actually asking an enemy country to hack into an American's e-mails.  This is considered Treason.    If this isn't proof that the buffoon is not qualified to lead the country I don't know what is.
> 
> What will it take for Trump supporters to get the picture?  If he were to ask another country to drop a bomb on the US would the Trump supporters stand on the sidelines and cheer?  I believe they would.
> 
> ...


Congratulations, you hit the nail on the head. Looks as if the orange clown may have committed treason.


----------



## Old Rocks (Feb 15, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


Well, that is what this is about, what those eyes in the government saw.


----------



## MindWars (Feb 15, 2017)

Mertex said:


> The FBI should be investigating Trump for this latest display of anti-patriotism.  He encouraged Russia (on National TV) to hack into Hillary's e-mails and publish them.  The Republican candidate for the Presidency is actually asking an enemy country to hack into an American's e-mails.  This is considered Treason.    If this isn't proof that the buffoon is not qualified to lead the country I don't know what is.
> 
> What will it take for Trump supporters to get the picture?  If he were to ask another country to drop a bomb on the US would the Trump supporters stand on the sidelines and cheer?  I believe they would.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rambunctious (Feb 15, 2017)

Trump's approval ratings are rising!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Maybe the people see he is under assault from the desperate swamp and don't like it.


----------



## KissMy (Feb 15, 2017)

Rambunctious said:


> Trump's approval ratings are rising!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Maybe the people see he is under assault from the desperate swamp and don't like it.


You're on Crack!


----------



## Rambunctious (Feb 15, 2017)

KissMy said:


> You're on Crack!


You will see it will be big news tomorrow watch the *Bill O'Reilly show*


----------



## 2aguy (Feb 15, 2017)

Mertex said:


> The FBI should be investigating Trump for this latest display of anti-patriotism.  He encouraged Russia (on National TV) to hack into Hillary's e-mails and publish them.  The Republican candidate for the Presidency is actually asking an enemy country to hack into an American's e-mails.  This is considered Treason.    If this isn't proof that the buffoon is not qualified to lead the country I don't know what is.
> 
> What will it take for Trump supporters to get the picture?  If he were to ask another country to drop a bomb on the US would the Trump supporters stand on the sidelines and cheer?  I believe they would.
> 
> ...




He made a joke.....the FBI couldn't find hilary's 33,000 missing emails, perhaps the Russians have them and could let us know what is in there......and now the left is using it to lie....

This is why there can be no peace between the left, anti American assholes, and normal Americans...


----------



## eflatminor (Feb 15, 2017)

KissMy said:


> Impeachment is coming as soon as Democrats retake congress in 2018 election.



Are you as sure about this prediction as you were that Trump would never get elected?

Just wondrin'


----------



## jillian (Feb 15, 2017)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> If Trump is treasonous then what does that make hillary who exposed the Intel?
> Democrats should not be allowed to vote.



what are you blabbering about nut bar?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 15, 2017)

jillian said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > If Trump is treasonous then what does that make hillary who exposed the Intel?
> ...



   Usually it's a personal hygiene thing.....


----------



## Markle (Feb 15, 2017)

KissMy said:


> 33+ years investigating Hillary & they found nothing. Trump committed to get elected! Impeachment is coming as soon as Democrats retake congress in 2018 election.



Found nothing?

Come on, tell us what you are smoking or shooting up.  You can't be serious.


----------



## jillian (Feb 15, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...



yeah, thanks. autocorrect was already fixed.


----------



## jillian (Feb 15, 2017)

Markle said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > 33+ years investigating Hillary & they found nothing. Trump committed to get elected! Impeachment is coming as soon as Democrats retake congress in 2018 election.
> ...



anyone who isn't a lying hack would know that's true.


----------



## Markle (Feb 15, 2017)

KissMy said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Trump's approval ratings are rising!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Maybe the people see he is under assault from the desperate swamp and don't like it.
> ...



Why?  His approval rating is rising.  Why is that impossible for you to believe?  President Donald Trump is doing what he promised.


----------



## Markle (Feb 15, 2017)

jillian said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



Amusing!


----------



## Divine Wind (Feb 15, 2017)

KissMy said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Andylusion said:
> ...



Just as true as those claiming Obama was a Kenyan Muslim sleeper agent.   Dude, you, like them, are fanatics willing to exaggerate, and even lie, to push a political agenda.   Enjoy the next four years.  Try not to exhaust yourself too early.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 15, 2017)

Rambunctious said:


> Trump's approval ratings are rising!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Maybe the people see he is under assault from the desperate swamp and don't like it.


Yup.  Looks like the left hasn't gotten the signal sent by the American people last November 8.


----------



## Brynmr (Feb 15, 2017)

Mertex said:


> The FBI should be investigating Trump for this latest display of anti-patriotism.



Actually it will be quite the reverse. Attorney General Jeff Sessions will be looking into the treasonous activities of Liberal groups actively trying to destroy the Trump presidency.


----------



## Brynmr (Feb 15, 2017)

Mertex said:


> What will it take for Trump supporters to get the picture?



What an arrogant little elitist shit-head you are. We got the picture. That's why we voted for a PRO-America president.


----------



## KissMy (Feb 15, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...



You like Birther Trump are the exaggerating fanatic. 

U.S. intelligence officials have been keeping sensitive intelligence from Trump because he is compromised, blackmailed, leaks, manipulates & lies they are concerned his administration isn't trustworthy.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Feb 15, 2017)

KissMy said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...


That is not their judgment to make.  If they feel that way they should quit.


----------



## Divine Wind (Feb 15, 2017)

KissMy said:


> You like Birther Trump are the exaggerating fanatic....


What is your evidence that I'm an "exaggerating fanatic"?   The evidence you are one was posted in examples like this one: 


KissMy said:


> Treason was already committed by spreading fake news, hacking election & undermining sanctions.


----------



## hadit (Feb 16, 2017)

KissMy said:


> 33+ years investigating Hillary & they found nothing. Trump committed to get elected! Impeachment is coming as soon as Democrats retake congress in 2018 election.


For what crime, beating Hillary, possibly the worst candidate the democrats have ever run?


----------



## hadit (Feb 16, 2017)

2aguy said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > The FBI should be investigating Trump for this latest display of anti-patriotism.  He encouraged Russia (on National TV) to hack into Hillary's e-mails and publish them.  The Republican candidate for the Presidency is actually asking an enemy country to hack into an American's e-mails.  This is considered Treason.    If this isn't proof that the buffoon is not qualified to lead the country I don't know what is.
> ...


After all, she TOLD us there was no classified or official state business in those emails, LOL.


----------



## hadit (Feb 16, 2017)

Markle said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > 33+ years investigating Hillary & they found nothing. Trump committed to get elected! Impeachment is coming as soon as Democrats retake congress in 2018 election.
> ...


Oh, but they are serious.  Their standard for democrats, after all, is that they are as pure as the wind driven snow unless they have been convicted in a court of law, and even then there's no reason to hold anything against them, ala Marion Barry.  Republicans, OTOH, are guilty of any and every smear anyone can dream up.


----------



## Andylusion (Feb 17, 2017)

KissMy said:


> 33+ years investigating Hillary & they found nothing. Trump committed to get elected! Impeachment is coming as soon as Democrats retake congress in 2018 election.



This is why the people on this board all think that left-wingers are mindless morons.   How can you even say that, and expect us to take anything you ever say in the future seriously?   Dozens on dozens of people all connected to the Clintons have fled the country, taken the fifth, or ended up in prison.   We have found TONS on Hillary.   Literally mountains of evidence against her.

And even if we don't have a smoking gun where Hillary literally commits a felony (which I think we have), there are mafia crime bosses that have had fewer shady friends, and people falling on their swords for them, than the Clinton's.   Most corrupt political, scandal plagued crime family, in US history.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Feb 17, 2017)

Mertex said:


> What will it take for Trump supporters to get the picture?


I don't know, maybe something on the news, or a negative post here and there, lol...frustrating isn't it, ya come here day and night with nothing but bad news for them and they just completely ignore ya like your a loon or something and go on about their merry way, perhaps the "just playin it straight media" will have some luck with them...maybe try some name calling and cursing, see how that plays


----------



## KissMy (Feb 17, 2017)

Andylusion said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > 33+ years investigating Hillary & they found nothing. Trump committed to get elected! Impeachment is coming as soon as Democrats retake congress in 2018 election.
> ...



You are the mindless moron! Hilary was never charged with a crime or fired for misconduct. Trump even said he won't go after her. You wacko loonies believe any political lie other wackos dream up & post. Fact is many of Trumps cabinet picks are real criminals who were fired for high crimes. Trump has also been charged with many crimes & forced to pay $millions. He has also been sued many times & forced yo pay many more $millions.

Yet your mental retardation has you believe a person not charged with crimes is guilty & people charged & convicted or forced to pay massive settlements are Great Americans you voted for to lead this country. You are truly a mindless moron!


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Feb 17, 2017)

KissMy said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...


Nixon wasn't charged either.


----------



## Markle (Feb 17, 2017)

JimH52 said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > 33+ years investigating Hillary & they found nothing. Trump committed to get elected! Impeachment is coming as soon as Democrats retake congress in 2018 election.
> ...


----------



## JimH52 (Feb 17, 2017)

Markle said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



But Obama didn't lie on an hourly basis.

The Comrade brags about finishing first in his Wharton class.  HA!  He didn't even finish in the top 15% and NO GRADUATE DEGREE COMRADE!!


----------



## dannyboys (Feb 18, 2017)

Frankeneinstein said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > What will it take for Trump supporters to get the picture?
> ...


To claim the Clintons aren't totally corrupt decades long grifters.......and worse is like claiming Green Valley Casino isn't run by the New Jersey mafia.


----------



## dannyboys (Feb 18, 2017)

Frankeneinstein said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > What will it take for Trump supporters to get the picture?
> ...


You all wait.
After a totally bipartisan committee examines EVERY fucking phone call to and from Russia that had any possible connection with the Trump campaign Schummer will have to go on CNN and say: "We have found no evidence of any illegality, any conclusion, any anything. The committee's work is done.....................but according to 'sources' inside NYT, WAPO, MSNBC and CNN SOMETHING COULD HAVE HAPPENED".
This is in fact a HUGELY fantastic start to President Trump's eight years.
Watch the fucking morons in the LIB MSM make HUGE idiots of themselves to the point where not even their radical LIB asslickers will believe anything the idiots claim.


----------



## JimH52 (Feb 18, 2017)

dannyboys said:


> Frankeneinstein said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



If he is so clean, he has no reason to withhold his tax returns, does he?

The intelligence agencies have already concluded there WAS communications between Russia and the Comrade's campaign.  They have not concluded why...you really need to keep up.


----------



## Pop23 (Feb 18, 2017)

JimH52 said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > Frankeneinstein said:
> ...



He has a right to keep his tax return private.

The left only cares about rights when it involves rectal insertion. Right Jim?


----------



## JimH52 (Feb 18, 2017)

Pop23 said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboys said:
> ...



Although he promised he would release it after the "so called" audit.  Please admit he is a liar so we can go on.

If Clinton had won and refused to release her income rax returns, she would be impeached.


----------



## Pop23 (Feb 18, 2017)

JimH52 said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



You can't impeach an elected official for doing something they have a right not to do. 

You've just proved yourself a fascist. I'd walk away from your insanity while you have a chance.


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 18, 2017)

JimH52 said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



Nut job, learn the law, you cannot be impeached for not releasing your tax returns. I can't believe people are this stupid.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Feb 18, 2017)

Pop23 said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboys said:
> ...


I see that it's not only on the threads about gay issues where you obsess about anal sex. What's up with that?? Oops,, Pop Goes the Weasel


----------



## Roudy (Feb 18, 2017)

JimH52 said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...


No no, Obama just lied to 300 million Americans about their healthcare, one of the most important things in their lives. That's all.  LOL


----------



## JimH52 (Feb 18, 2017)

Roudy said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...



Obama made a misstatement about something he thought was going to happen.  The Comrade lies.about things that have already happened and his statements can easiy be disproven.....but his CULT JUST DOES NOT CARE.  They are mindlessly being led by a serial liar.


----------



## Roudy (Feb 18, 2017)

JimH52 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...


"Misstatement". Ha ha ha...he shoved a health care bill down the throats of the American people, and then lied about it, over and over.


----------



## JimH52 (Feb 18, 2017)

So now it is okay fir the Comrade to lie over and over?  and lie about meaningless things.  The man has a mental deficiency...


----------



## Papageorgio (Feb 18, 2017)

JimH52 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



Fine one to be talking about lying, you tried to tell us Hillary would be impeached if she didn't show her tax returns. Do you believe your own bs Jim?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Feb 18, 2017)

It won't take long at all folks.....


> Trump BUSTED Inviting Rich Friends To Sit In On Interviews For ‘Dictators’ In His Cabinet (AUDIO) | Addicting Info | The Knowledge You Crave
> 
> As Trump began preparations to interview for cabinet positions, he decided it was a good idea to ask his rich friends to sit in on the interviews so he could get their opinions. In audio released by Politico Saturday, The Donald can be heard telling a crowd at his Bedminster, New Jersey golf club:
> 
> If it sounds to you like Trump was giving his paying club members special access to the “different people that will form our government,” you are correct in that assessment. This is particularly troubling for President Asterisk, who recently was photographed reviewing secure North Korea documents during dinner at his Florida home as white supremacists on his staff held cell phone flashlights so he could see — all while surrounded by his rich friends.


----------



## Pop23 (Feb 18, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



You wish. And we all know you do.

Now go poke that rubber doll of yours. It's the only thing that doesn't feel repulsed being near you. Oh, I forgot, Jimh isn't. You two have fun now


----------



## Pop23 (Feb 18, 2017)

Papageorgio said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



I can. I've been to Berkeley


----------



## KissMy (Feb 21, 2017)

Trump doesn't believe the intelligence community. Where have we seen this before?




"But the administration considered the warning to be just bluster. An intelligence official and a member of the Bush administration both told me in interviews that the neoconservative leaders who had recently assumed power at the Pentagon were warning the White House that the C.I.A. had been fooled; according to this theory, Bin Laden was merely pretending to be planning an attack to distract the administration from Saddam Hussein, whom the neoconservatives saw as a greater threat."


----------



## Andylusion (Mar 3, 2017)

KissMy said:


> Trump doesn't believe the intelligence community. Where have we seen this before?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not really a compelling argument.

The entire point of having a group of people that you consult with, is to get a variety of opinions and views, and then discuss those views for the purposes of determining what to do.

Were there some people in that administration that believed the CIA had been fooled?   Yeah, sure.  That wouldn't surprise me.   But to claim that means the entire administration decided to ignore Osama because of it?  No.   That's opinion, not fact.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 3, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



We all know your weasel was popped long ago.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 3, 2017)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> It won't take long at all folks.....
> 
> 
> > Trump BUSTED Inviting Rich Friends To Sit In On Interviews For ‘Dictators’ In His Cabinet (AUDIO) | Addicting Info | The Knowledge You Crave
> ...




You can't seriously believe that kooky nonsense. How many hit pieces on Trump do they publish a day? Geez. Their title should be; "All anti-Trump, all the time"

News | Addicting Info | The Knowledge You Crave


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 1, 2018)

14872096 





Muhammed said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > the_human_being said:
> ...



The link reports this:

"The munitions addressed in the report were produced in the 1980s, Maples said. Badly corroded, they could not currently be used as originally intended, Chu added."

Not the most lethal weapons ever devised that Trumpo (now GOP President) says the Bush Admin lied about to start a stupid war,


----------



## Andylusion (May 1, 2018)

NotfooledbyW said:


> 14872096
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So I didn't go back and read through all the prior posts, but I am going to give my perspective on this.

1.   Whether or not the WMDs found were new, old, good, bad, usable, un-useable.... none of that matters.

Why?   Because the UN required as part of the cease fire with Iraq, that Saddam all them to verify that all the WMDs they had were destroyed.

Were they all destroyed?   No.     Stop......   end of story.   Saddam was required to provide proof, and allow inspections to prove, that he had destroyed all of his chemical weapons.   He did not do this, and we found stores of chemical weapons.

So pointing out what we found wasn't new, or whatever... does not matter.   He was required to provide proof that he destroyed all of his chemical weapon stock piles.   He refused, and we found of those stock piles.

2.   We already know for a fact, that Russian military convoys left Iraq, and went into Syria.   Those military convoys likely had those chemical weapons, and some of them were used in the Syrian civil war.

3.    Even if we assume that there in fact, were no WMDs.   Let's pretend for a moment that this is an absolute fact, that there were no WMDs.

That still doesn't change the fact that Saddam kicked out the inspectors, who were tasked with documenting the proof that there were no WMDs.    That's not Bush's fault.  That's Saddam's fault, and he got what he deserved for doing it.

Further, Bush can't act as president, by assuming all the information he is given is false.  Every single intelligence report, said that likely Saddam was pursuing WMDs.   Intelligence from around the world suggested this as well.   

If Bush had been warned by every single intelligence report, and from intelligence reports from around the world, that terrorists were going to hijack planes and fly them into the twin towers and the pentagon, and Bush had dismissed every single warning as false and unproven... and then 9/11 happened, you, and those like you, would have been demanding he be impeached for dereliction of duty.

Equally, if he had dismissed all the reports about Saddam as being false, and then a chemical bomb traced back to Iraq wiped out the New York sub-way, you would also demand he be impeached.

It's only because he was given information at the time, that said Saddam was working on WMDs, and then we didn't find it, that you are now dishonestly saying he lied.

And the irony of the whole thing, is that Saddam absolutely must have had Chemical weapons, because he used them.    The idea that he didn't have WMDs, is a joke.   Saddam used chemical weapons.  That's a flat out fact.

Again... if Saddam really did disarm, then he should have allowed the UN inspectors to see all the military installations, and provide the proof he destroyed all his chemical weapons, and none of this would have happened.    This is 100% on Saddam.   All of it.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 1, 2018)

TooTall, post: 14887422 





TooTall said:


> Like it or not, Bush crossed the T's and dotted the i's before invading Iraq.



Crossed T's and dotted I's and lied. Trumpo says. 

He violated UNSC Resolution 1441 when he tore up the the very agreement he sought and received to disarm Iraq peacefully. 

He lied also because he told Clinton and Kerry in exchange for a yes vote on the AUMF that all peaceful means would be exhausted if Iraq let the inspectors in. Iraq did.

Lots of lies going on from Iraq invasion pro-quagmire freaks to this day. Can't let those lies stand.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 1, 2018)

Andylusion, post: 19833124





Andylusion said:


> Why? Because the UN required as part of the cease fire with Iraq, that Saddam all them to verify that all the WMDs they had were destroyed.



Yes under UN Resolution 1441 that matter of ancient chemical shells going back to the eighties were being verified and if found, destroyed under a controlled peaceful environment.

Bush decided to kill people to resolve it and fuck up the entire Middle East before finishing the mission in Afghanistan.

Bush says he is sick everytime he thinks about not finding WMD because he can understand how absurd it would be to claim these old shells to be 'the most lethal weapons ever devised"  were justification for why he chose to invade Iraq.

UNSC became part of the ceasefire and Bush asked for it and it was unanimously passed.

The verification you speak of was in progress.

You think invading Iraq was a better way to find those old shells. Getting 4400 of America's finest killed for that was a great choice by the Decider?

You have detached yourself from morality and reality long ago if you believe that.


----------



## Muhammed (May 1, 2018)

NotfooledbyW said:


> He lied also because he told Clinton and Kerry in exchange for a yes vote on the AUMF that all peaceful means would be exhausted if Iraq let the inspectors in. Iraq did.


You are lying.

You Saddam Hussein apologists are fucking pathetic. And I think that people who work for organizations which propagate your lies are legitimate military targets.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 1, 2018)

Muhammed, post: 19833143, 





Muhammed said:


> Can you quote the lies and prove that they are lies,



I sure can and have.

Here are three lies in two sentences.

Roudy is referring to the Bush December 2008 SOFA with Iraq.


Roudy, post: 19825773 





Roudy said:


> Wrong again, it was understood that once the agreement ended a new one would be easily negotiated with much less troops still remaining. Obama's failure to do that caused Iraq to fall.



There was no such understanding. An understanding must involve both parties Roudy has nothing to support this ridiculous lie and that is proof. Iraq wouldve agreed to keep a few thousand US Military trainers but would not extend immunity. Apparently the immunity impasse was not part of Roudy's fake reality understanding to be easily overcome.

Lie Two: "new one would be easily negotiated with much less troops still remaining" .  Cmon, nothing is easy with regard to Iraq. That's a lie proven by having an ounce of common sense to know it is,

Lie Three: "Obama's failure to do that caused Iraq to fall."  Obama didn't fail anything, Iraq refused to grant immunity. Iraq decided the Bush deadline would not be extended with immunity.

And only an idiot would believe that not keeping 3000 trainers confined to bases insude Iraq, after December 2011 is what caused ISIS to overrun Sunni areas of Iraq.

And Iraq did not fail. That is another lie. ISIS did not take Baghdad as many right wingers were claiming at the time.

Roudy must not have gotten the memo. Trump had a great victory over ISIS. Iraq did not fail.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 1, 2018)

Andylusion, post: 19833124 





Andylusion said:


> Were they all destroyed? No. Stop...... end of story. Saddam was required to provide proof, and allow inspections to prove, that he had destroyed all of his chemical weapons. He did not do this, and we found stores of chemical weapons.



Are you talking about 1998? Or 2003?


----------



## Muhammed (May 1, 2018)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Muhammed, post: 19833143,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is all simply your opinion.


----------



## Andylusion (May 1, 2018)

NotfooledbyW said:


> TooTall, post: 14887422
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, you are just wrong.  You have the right to be wrong, but you are still wrong.

The entire idea that Bush lied, when Bill Clinton himself made the argument to go into Iraq in 1998.

Now unless you want to argue that the Clinton's themselves started this entire disinformation campaign years before Bush was even in office.....

Then your entire argument with worthless crap, just like your posts.


----------



## Andylusion (May 1, 2018)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Andylusion, post: 19833124
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm talking about 1991.   Iraq was required to disarm, and with UN inspections to provide evidence, eliminated all of their WMDs.

If Saddam had submitted to those inspections in 1991, and eliminated all of their WMDs, there would have been no 1998, or 2003.

Everything that happened is due exclusively to one person... Saddam.  He was required to disarm, and provide proof to UN inspectors.   He refused, we finished the job.

I don't know where this bonkers idea that we didn't give him enough time, or we 'rushed to war' came from.  He had 12 years to provide proof that he disarmed.

Trying to blame Bush, is either incompetence, or intellectual dishonesty, on the part of those trying to pass blame.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 1, 2018)

Andylusion, post: 19833124 





Andylusion said:


> That still doesn't change the fact that Saddam kicked out the inspectors, who were tasked with documenting the proof that there were no WMDs. That's not Bush's fault. That's Saddam's fault, and he got what he deserved for doing it.



Are you talking about 1998 or 2003?


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 1, 2018)

Andylusion, post: 19833223 





Andylusion said:


> The entire idea that Bush lied, when Bill Clinton himself made the argument to go into Iraq in 1998.



Bush was not lying until arounf February 2003 after the inspectors returned to Iraq under UNSC Resolution 1441.

Bill Clinton was not lying in 1998.

Bush was correct to have concerns about the threat Iraq posed if it didn't allow the inspectors back in to complete the disarmament process
Legally.

Bill Clinton Did not send in ground trooos.

Your line of argument does not work.

The UNSC 1441 inspectors were making good progress.

Bush lied when that was going on.

Bill Clinton stated in 2003 that he would have let the inspections continue,

Bush lied to discontinue inspections.

Stay focused on that.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 1, 2018)

Andylusion, post: 19833223 





Andylusion said:


> Then your entire argument with worthless crap, just like your posts.



My argument is that Bush lied about the 1441 inspections. Nothing you have posted thus far refutes that. Please do not run away now.

Do you agree there was substantial inspections engagement from both sides when Bush decided to invade.in March 2003.


----------



## dannyboys (May 1, 2018)

The Iraqis are notorious scavengers. Today there are still hundreds of 45 gallon barrels littering the Tigris river shoreline. No one will go anywhere near them.
What was/is in the barrels?


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 1, 2018)

Muhammed, post: 19833180 





Muhammed said:


> That is all simply your opinion.



Wrong again.

Roudy cannot produce a memo of understanding wherein the Iraqis and Americans understood that Iraq would not grant immunity beyond the original deadline. 

Roudy made it up with no basis in fact. It is therefore a lie.


----------



## Roudy (May 1, 2018)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Muhammed, post: 19833180
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're just whitewashing what is an undeniable long list of catastrophic and obvious failures with disastrous consequences by Obama.  Good luck in the laundry business.


----------



## Muhammed (May 1, 2018)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Muhammed, post: 19833180
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Roudy is not Bush, jackass.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 1, 2018)

Andylusion, post: 19833231 





Andylusion said:


> I'm talking about 1991. Iraq was required to disarm, and with UN inspections to provide evidence, eliminated all of their WMDs.



Agreed. After 9/11/01 Hussein became a much more serious threat because of the potential nexus between terrorist organizations and Iraq with deadly chemical and biological weapons. It was Saddam's fault that he did not live up to his disarmament obligations with the UNSC.

Bush was correct in 2002 to confront Iraq's failure to be disarmed in accordance with law he original Gulf War ceasefire agreement.

Are you with me so far?

Bush was correct to request the AUMF in order to seriously force Iraq to allow tougher inspections in and to cooperate with inspectors or face regime chsnge. 

Are you still with me.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 1, 2018)

Muhammed, post: 19835062 





Muhammed said:


> Roudy is not Bush, jackass.



Roudy is the one that lied, idiot.

No one including Bush has provided a memo where it was understood that Iraq would extend immunity for US troops if it were to be agreed to extend the original SOFA,

If it is tough for you to keep up, go have a rest for a bit.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 1, 2018)

Roudy, post: 19835021 





Roudy said:


> You're just whitewashing what is an undeniable long list of catastrophic and obvious failures with disastrous consequences by Obama.



There is nothing to whitewash since you have not tied Obama intentional policy to any of the catastrophic events of which he had no control over. 

Like  I said, you need something,  similar to the invasion of Iraq decided by a US President as a matter of choice, in order  to assign blame for the catastrophic chain of events that led to so much turmoil in the world. 

Obama made decisions but none as catastrophic as that one. 

And Trumpo even knows invading Iraq was a disaster.  

Why are you trying so hard to be dumber than Trumpo?


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 1, 2018)

Andylusion, post: 19833231 





Andylusion said:


> I don't know where this bonkers idea that we didn't give him enough time, or we 'rushed to war' came from. He had 12 years to provide proof that he disarmed.


Have you ever read UNSC Resolution 1441? Had you done that you would know where Bush 'rushed to war' came from?


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 1, 2018)

Andylusion, post: 19833124 





Andylusion said:


> 2. We already know for a fact, that Russian military convoys left Iraq, and went into Syria. Those military convoys likely had those chemical weapons, and some of them were used in the Syrian civil war.



You know for a fact Russian trucks went from
iraq to Syria, but you don't know what was on the trucks. 

Was this Jan 2003 through March 2003?



> .    *Russia tied to Iraq’s missing arms*
> By - The Washington Times - Thursday, October 28, 2004   Russian special forces troops moved many of Saddam Hussein’s weapons and related goods out of Iraq and into Syria in the weeks before the March 2003 U.S. military operation, The Washington Times has learned.



Russia tied to Iraq’s missing arms

If this is your story / then you should know that Bush lied In March 2003.


----------



## Muhammed (May 1, 2018)

NotfooledbyW said:


> He violated UNSC Resolution 1441 when he tore up the the very agreement he sought and received to disarm Iraq peacefully.


All of the anti-USA propaganda you Hussein apologists post here is utterly ridiculous, but your statement in this post is just beyond ridiculous.

What you are saying is not even possible, jackass.


----------



## Muhammed (May 1, 2018)

NotfooledbyW said:


> If this is your story / then you should know that Bush lied In March 2003.


Quote the alleged lie and prove that it is a lie.

Frankly, you sound like the only history you've ever read came from a bumper sticker.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 1, 2018)

Muhammed, post: 19838234 





Muhammed said:


> Frankly, you sound like the only history you've ever read came from a bumper sticker.



What's that? You have not challenged a fact in all your posts. Insults are not facts.

Do you think Bush actually allowed UNSC Res 1441 to run its course with inspections.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 1, 2018)

Muhammed, post: 19838196 





Muhammed said:


> All of the anti-USA propaganda you Hussein apologists post here is utterly ridiculous



Important to know you support the current President who by your standards with regards to Iraq is a Saddam Apologist and spreader of anti-USA propaganda.

Why is Trumpo exempt from your mindless insults and factless posting style.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 4, 2018)

NotfooledbyW said:


> TooTall, post: 14887422
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Are you STILL lying about the Iraq war Comrade? 

You Stalinists are insane.


Chemical Weapons, Iranian Agents and Massive Death Tolls Exposed in WikiLeaks' Iraq Docs


That there were WMD's is a fact established well over a decade ago.

Pull your head out of your ass.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 4, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> That there were WMD's is a fact established well over a decade ago.



Bush, who would want that lie to be true more than any other person alive or deceased, has never made that claim. He claims the opposite. It makes him sick when he thinks about them not being found.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 4, 2018)

NotfooledbyW said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > That there were WMD's is a fact established well over a decade ago.
> ...




Read the link idiot, even radical left Slate acknowledges the fact.

You morons are no different than Holocaust deniers.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (May 4, 2018)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Read the link idiot, even radical left Slate acknowledges the fact.



You have got to be one of the stupidest proIraq Bush quagmire goons that ever breathed.

You moron, you stupid brain dead moron. Yout link is about Iran. 

"A report from 2006 claims "neuroparalytic" chemical weaponsfrom Iran were smuggled into Iraq. "

Bush did not invade Iraq to find WMD that came into Iraq from Iran after the invasion.

You are a doofus.


----------

